# land clearing with husqvarna 365sp & 440xtorq



## logger 12345 (Jan 7, 2012)

7th jan 2012- saturday (6degrees-dry)


some work today,me and my missus with our son who stayed in the jeep playing his computer, with the 365special cutting some seasoned spruce (aprox year old from time of been felled)

the trees them selves are from around our own land,they were storm damaged and gone dangerous,so we cut them and bought them here to cut up,this here is family property where i do all my cutting,and at the moment is a little water logged in places,this work today is mainly for some firewood for my own use. i am using 24" oregon bar and chain,husqvarna 2stroke oil. the weather today was dry & 6degrees in the jeep.
some of these spruce trees were 15" +in diamater.

we believe in our family -hard work and are not afraid of it,to be honest me and the wife agree it keeps us healthy and fit,no fancy machinery here for cuting firewood,we use an axe & when busy with firewood we also use a petrol hydrolic log splitter for our splitting and can manage to sell 100tonnes + in the winter time with ease,here today i lifted most of the trees on stand myself and will use the axe to split them :wink2:
when i work in forest then of course we use plenty of machinery cause then you need it obviously.

if this thread goes down ok here i will update it as i work throughout the year with pics of felling and some work i carry out during the year.

so here in this thread you will see pics of todays work and a video of the saw in action doing a number of cuts
the video is quite long and you get a good idea of how the saw is running,of course it's a bog standard husqvarna 365special
with 24" b/c


all the best from ireland
dan



first up some pictures:


husqvarna 365special (7months old)



















me with the saw getting ready to cut















my 4x4 nissan patrol and tralier







http://i579.photobucket.com/albums/ss234/nicky123bucket/atworkwithmy365sp013.jpg[/IMG

[IMG]http://i579.photobucket.com/albums/ss234/nicky123bucket/atworkwithmy365sp009.jpg



after some cutting:







more pictures coming........


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 7, 2012)

I like the Aspen label over the fuel tank! :msp_smile:


----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 7, 2012)

sawtrool.i don't use aspen fuel but i hear it's good.... 


ok here is a comprensive video of the mornings work with more pictures

cutting firewood with H-365special - Video Dailymotion


more pictures as promised...
continued from above.



work after one tank of fuel,pretty impressive how much i was able to cut before refueling it...













time to refuel





















some more work


----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 7, 2012)

and time to finish up this mornings work with the 365special :msp_smile:



finished load after one hours work this morning )


----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Video*

ok for those who couldn't find it or missed it above here is a comprensive video of the mornings work with more pictures

cutting firewood with H-365special - Video Dailymotion


http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xnil57_cutting-firewood-with-h-365special_tech


when viewing a video on dalymotion you might just need to wait at the start for it to come on for a 
few seconds.


----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 7, 2012)

so we finished up this moring with 3cubic meters of firewood in one hour,not a bad mornings work!! 
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## drkstaunton (Jan 7, 2012)

those saws are impressive for the size,agreed with the economy too,they are great!
good power to weight ratio,nice pics and thread,keep em coming!!! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## motofishman (Jan 7, 2012)

Thats a nice pile of wood there Dan, but you've cutting some of the shortest firewood I've ever seen. You could split that with a hatchet! How do you like that 365, what other saws have you
owned/used?

thanks tom


----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 7, 2012)

hello tom,

yeah hah i knew somebody would comment on how short my firewood was,it seems to have become a habbit with me
to cut my wood this way,90percent of my customers like the wood short,as for myself i need it short because i burn in a 
small stove so it's ideal this way.

tom,i have 3 saws at the moment,an old 93 husky 61,sthil AV045 which i am rebuilding,see my other threads here,i am waiting on a cylinder kit for the 61 should be with me monday.

i love this saw tom,it's the only saw i have cut this much firewood with that has given me zero grief,over 100+ tonnes
of firewood cut and nothing replaced is deserves credit for a saw in my books,all i have changed is a chain and i still have the old one only it's gone small. i use it for trees that have fallen on the ground.

only downside tom i find with this saw is it gets heavy and is not good for small poles as it gets too heavy.
i plan on buying a small saw soon for small wood.this saw is ideal for the bigger trees.


----------



## almondgt (Jan 7, 2012)

Looks like you had an enjoyable cutting day. Only negative observation is your choice of parking spots.............:msp_wink:


----------



## Kenskip1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Sir I enjoyed the video. You should have taken a fishing rod and reel.Do you always park in the middle of a pond?Just pullin your leg.Did your saw come with a Oregon bar or was this a replacement?I might add that from the sound of your saw it is running rich on the low side. Now the reel question, can you send me a case of that great beer?Take care and enjoy the saw, Ken in Texas USA


----------



## wyk (Jan 7, 2012)

"D" reg? You up in the Tallaght hills there?


----------



## syczek (Jan 8, 2012)

Nice photos:msp_smile: good saw and super car (i also have nissan).
BR from Poland


----------



## TommySaw (Jan 8, 2012)

logger 12345 said:


>



aaahhhhh the 365 my first pro saw:msp_wub: I wonder whats become of it?

nice saw, good pix:msp_biggrin:


----------



## TommySaw (Jan 8, 2012)

just watched the vid, I think you're runnin' a little rich there bud:msp_wink:


----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 8, 2012)

thanks for the input guys,so i am going to answer some of the questions:

almondgt:

YES,unfortunatly my boat was not working yesterday,if it was i would have been in it with the auld chainsaw to hand 
....lol don't even own a boat,the place gets very water logged here and to make it worse we are up on a hill --lol


kenskip 1

thanks for the kind words,a crate of that beer is on it's way,but the cans are empty now :msp_sad: lol
but we can shout you a pont if you are even in this neck of the woods 


wyk

no my friend this is county limerick,the veichle just had the reg when i bought it


syczek

yeah the nissan is strong,allthough some people can be unlucky i think they sorted some issues with them
from 02 onwards. cheers!




tommysaw,

thanks for that information,can this saw be tuned manualy? cause i always thought it couldn't
the needles seem to be hidden on this model,and i thought i remembered the guy at husqvarna shop saying it was adjusted
from the factory and never needed to be touched,i forund it odd but from the side there isn't even a place to put a screwdriver,it
seems to be running good enough though for me.



thanks for all the feedback guys.


----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 12, 2012)

*Some updates here....many acres of land to clear!!*

ok so i made a deal with a local farmer,he is actually a good friend of mine and over the last few years i have had many dealings with him,he owns possibly a few thousand acres of land near me, so he wanted his land cleared,the best part is i have got all the wood and i will be selling it and using it for myself,he uses the land for horses so the trees are sort of a pain for him,they are draning all the land and for this reason he can't get grazing for the animals to grow,despite turing down numerous offers from others in buisness to take and pay him for the trees it turned out he just told me to clear the place and take the trees for free,to be honest i think i have enough trees here for the rest of my time :smile2: he feels i am doing him a favour also by just cleaning the land.
the land is very hilly as you will see in the pictures,but it has good access to it with a road in on top and at the bottom also a big road way in,the trees i was working on today were ASH and willow,at the bottom of this huge mountain it is mainly all ASH,and they are very large trees,in fact huge,i will be doing them later in the year in summer when ground dries up,i suspect anything ranging from 50years to 70 years old those ash trees must be,they are all healthy trees and the woodland at the bottom gets quite dence,there really must be anything up to 500acres here,it is big and very spread out,on the otherside of the road is another mountain and he wants all the trees gone there too. so i have lots of work to do!

it's a good thing wood here is in high demand as oil prices have soared,so right now what is here i could sell overnight if i wanted to.


anyway,i made a start today on top of the mountain,i didn't drive in today with the 4x4,i will tomorrow cause it will save me a lot of walking,i had no fancy machinery here today,i will just use my saw and plenty of manual labour to fill the traliers :smile2:

to be honest i am now sorry i sold my smaller oleomac 932 small chainsaw because it would have been ideal here for some of the smaller trees and branches,the husqvarna 365 performed again perfect today but as i say a little big for some of these smaller trees and branches i was cutting.



some pics:


getting started today,see the land here on top is quite messy at the moment.
but waiting for dry weather in ireland is like winning the lottery!!


----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 12, 2012)

some nice patches cleared up now and a few trees down,i think we got 5 done today in a few hours and all
cut firewood size and loaded up.


----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 12, 2012)

it's was hard to get pics today as it rained most of the day,it's hard to see the trees also but i will get some better pics as we go,ok so i am doing a short video of some of todays fellings.


some pics in the rain of our load of firewood,was getting dark too.














check out the monsters FOOT i found here today ))


----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 12, 2012)

i'm at the minute doing a video of the trees i felled today...


----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 12, 2012)

video of my work today,starting to clear a passage down in to the trees,some of these were small and some quite
large,i really need a small saw for the smaller branches.i might invest in a small husqvarna soon.



VIDEO:

working with husqvarna 365sp.wmv - YouTube


----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 13, 2012)

*Day 2*

DAY 2 at the new location.

so we got a good days work done today,as i say this work is tough,lot of clearing to be done of vines and weeds.but never the less we got up a nice load,and as we moved down we noticed the place is home to a LOT of whitethorn,we got some up today!! i don't know if this wood is common in america but here it's one of 'if not' the best.


some pics of todays action:



i was able to reverse in to the top today near the trees.






























VERY big tree,whitethorn,this one is next on the list for the saw!


----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 13, 2012)

todays progress!! 









whitethorn


----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## drkstaunton (Jan 13, 2012)

nice work bud!!

looks like you lot got a lot of trees there,i ike the pics,listen if you ever need help let me know

derek


----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 14, 2012)

thanks!
yeah,the place here is very hilly and the work here on the top is tough but i can't wait to get down lower,there are some trees there,i will keep that in mind if i need help.thanks again!
so what you doing these days? start the 61??


----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 18, 2012)

*day 4*

ok been a while sinse i updated here,i didn't update day 3 because of lwhat i thought a lack of feedback from here to be honest,as i say
we have a huge amount of work to do here,where we are right now is just at the entrance on top,later on we will be felling some very huge ASH trees  at the moment all the trees here are whitethorn and ash and some blackthorn,all great wood.

another nice load this evening to bring home,it's selling as fast as i am cutting it 
the wood is awesome and burns FRESH even,i had some in the fire lastnight and was amazed with the quality after just been cut,i am very pleased with it now.

i used two saws today my husqvarna 365special and another (unknown) brand i got the loan off my father,it's a very light saw and worked very well,i used the smaller saw for the smaller lighter branches.


i will update a few more pics and if any intrest i will update again as i go.



ASH trees today,still clearing a path way in.


----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 18, 2012)

and a nice load up!


----------



## Gkiesel (Jan 18, 2012)

looking pretty muddy. How many times did you stick the Nissan?


----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 18, 2012)

hello Gkiesel

the nissan was fine,no problems,i honestly thought i wasn't going to make it out this evening,but it was fine,low box and 
diff lock on and it didn't miss a beat,i must get a video next time of me pulling out of here with a full load,
it is muddy!!

my own stubberness not to wait till summer,it is still wet,but as they say no time like the present 
waiting for irish weather is like waiting for lottery numbers to come up .... lol


----------



## powerking (Jan 18, 2012)

I think I'm more excited about the 3.0 DI turbo in the Nissan, than I am about the firewood!! That thing musy get very good mileage!
Rich


----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 18, 2012)

hello powerking

the nissan patrol is a good machine,this paticular one i own now two years and never failed to do what i wanted of it,never missed a beat,it is an 04 model,i had some bad luck with the last one i had though it blew the head,but i drove it harder than this one,it was also a 00model and they were sort of prone to problems of that year.i find it good for towing heavy loads.

it is good on the diesel,i can get 80miles for 20euros...not bad,some vans arn't doing it


----------



## rburg (Jan 18, 2012)

If most of the wood you cut is the size shown in the first few posts, you might get a 16 or 18" bar for your 365 which would make it somewhat lighter. You could use this bar on your 61 when you get it back running also. Your suv must go pretty good in the mud.


----------



## Gkiesel (Jan 18, 2012)

So did I understand you that your planning on clearing hundreds of acres one load at a time? I think it's cool that you can sell the small wood like that. Even here on the east coast of USA people would not want the small stuff like that. As for your Nissan, we cannot get diesel versions in the States that i know of. George


----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 19, 2012)

rburg,

yeah it's not bad now offroad,it's very good in fact,i have yet to get caught out with it,allthough i almost did go back the field too far and itwas slow in coming back out of it,but i go out,the further back the field i go the softer things seem to get so thank god i am going ok so far 


gkiesel,

thanks forthe input yes the wood i sell is very small,in ireland right now there seems to be a high demand for small firewood because a lot of people are fitting small wood burning stoves here,maybe in the states you lads have bigger open fires so yeah then the bigger firewood is much better.the small firewood has advantages such as easier to split with an axe,and easier to handle.it's easier for folks like us anyway who do a lot of manual work.

and yes i have the rest of my life if i want with no panic to clear all this place,the owner of the land is in no hurry,he is a farmer and the land is just sitting this way for 50 years+ now,so he will be delighted to see the back of the trees,you would be surprised how fast you can clear a place at this rate,the trees start to dissappear fast.i won't be working here everyday at all so this could be a long job,it's mainly to get firewood for my own use and to sell when i need it and the farmer is glad for the land to be cleared,he has no time for this work and the land isn't exactly flat,well not all of it anyway.

i just got a new addition to my chainsaw family,see my new thread here i will update there. :msp_wink:



i will update here lon this thread later when i get some more work done.


----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 20, 2012)

*Day-5*

DAY 5 20-01-2012



ok so had a great day today here,felled some large ASH and blackthorn/whitethorn trees.the day consisted of just felling and stacking the cut wood today,we didn't get to get a load filled and home as it turned quite wet out in the day.

i may have to invest in a winch for my nissan to pull up some of the larger trees down further in the hill.

my latest new addition saw to the family performed very well (husqvarna 440xtorq) i found it very easy to manage nice and light with loads of power and economy pretty impressive.i cut at one point 15" ash with no problem at all.



husqvarna 440xtorq


----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 20, 2012)

husqvarna 365special felling large blackthorn tree










i need to wear the big mask cause i use premium pump petrol and unfortunatly not ASPEN.



























ok so stay tuned here for a video of both saws in action today cutting some pretty large ASH and 
whitethorn/blackthorn trees


----------



## Dill (Jan 20, 2012)

I've been meaning to ask what's with the mask?


----------



## rburg (Jan 20, 2012)

The 440 will make cutting the smaller stuff much easier. With the 2 saws you are cutting with you should be able to handle just about any size wood you will find.


----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dill said:


> I've been meaning to ask what's with the mask?





i need to wear this cause my chest gets wheezy from the dust and smell of the saw!
it's better for the health long term,this is a good quality mask and it's not anoying to wear,it's rubber and fully sealed.
prevent many lung diseases maybe i hope,it's not worth getting bad health from chainsaw fumes,just my 
2bobbs worth


----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 20, 2012)

rburg said:


> The 440 will make cutting the smaller stuff much easier. With the 2 saws you are cutting with you should be able to handle just about any size wood you will find.





yes,the 440 sure makes things easier,these two saws as you say should be more than man enough now for the job here.

to be honest the 365 was starting to kill me and wear me out with some of the smaller stuff,it is just good for the big fellas,the stumps at the bottom it is great,some of this wood is very hard!!!

i would like to get some tree experts advice on the type of these trees,i assume they are as i mentioned,i assume they are mountain ASH,whitethorn,blackthorn and some willow maybe.


i am in the process of doing a video of the two saws in action today and the 440's maiden voyage


----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 20, 2012)

*Video:*

ok here is a video of the two chainsaws in action,the new 440 on it's first run,i'm very pleased with this saw!
thanks to my wife for recording the video.



VIDEO:
husqvarna tree felling-DAY-5.wmv - YouTube


----------



## Dill (Jan 20, 2012)

exactly or your cutting giant vines of poison ivy. I couldn't stand working in a mask.


----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 20, 2012)

hahaha 

yeah i know lads,i am the same hate wearing the thing but believe me you get used to it and it pays off,i don't feel as tired anymore sinse i started using the mask,i used feel sort of sick sometimes from the smell of the saw,if i used the aspen fuel i would have no mask like this then to be honest,maybe just a smaller one.


----------



## joshua mason (Jan 20, 2012)

I am surprised you dont feel as tired by wearing the mask. Usually it is just the opposite. Face mask create somewhat of a resistance while breathing making it some what harder to breathe, which will tire you a little faster. I guess if you kinda get to feeling sick without the mask, then maybe that is why you are not as tired. Good work though.


----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 20, 2012)

joshua,you are very right with that statment,surprisingly though this mask isn't bad,i can breathe handy enough with it,to be honest it's a complete pain in the backside the size and having to wear it,but after few minutes been busy you forget it.

the dust and fumes always make me sick,the petrol here in ireland is very smelly anyway,don't know how it's in the states,may not be as bad,i know aspen is not bad at all but just more expensive and an inconvienience to get if you run low.


----------



## joshua mason (Jan 20, 2012)

My allergies gives me fits. If I was smart I would wear a mask also. I'm just to dang stubborn. By the way, Ireland is on my bucket list.


----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 20, 2012)

good stuff,you should pay a visit sometime,call for a cup of TEA if you do! 

yeah to be honest the mask is just a dose but if it does me good i will put up with it,i also don't wear the chainsaw oregon trousers i have cause it's too damn hot!!! it's fine in feeezing temps but if i wore it today all i would have done was sat down lol


----------



## joshua mason (Jan 20, 2012)

all i would have done was sat down lol :laugh:[/QUOTE said:


> that is how i like to work. lol


----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 21, 2012)

*NISSAN PATROL 4X4 loading up some wood!*

some updates soon


----------



## kent550 (Jan 21, 2012)

logger 12345 said:


> ok here is a video of the two chainsaws in action,the new 440 on it's first run,i'm very pleased with this saw!
> thanks to my wife for recording the video.
> 
> 
> ...



What brand of sawpants are you wearing on the video?


----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 21, 2012)

:hmm3grin2orange:

it's good that i am wearing "a" pance in the videos isn't it!!! 

i have an oregon trousers but seriously it gets too hot to work in lol:yoyo:


----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 21, 2012)

NISSAN PATROL 4X4 loading up some wood!

i hear somebody complimenting my nissan here along the way in this thread,i forget who but for those intrested
here she is in action lugging out a tralier out of this WET muddy land today,got another nice load,of yesterdays cut!!

VIDEO:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2zt7045TGk




updates coming shortly of today..


----------



## Farm Boy (Jan 21, 2012)

Did I read that your Nissan is a diesel? It must put a lot of torque to the ground...that and good tires it didn't look like it spun a bit.


----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 21, 2012)

*Day-6*

DAY-6

some more work today,this was yesterdays load here in the video i posted above,so we cut aprox 3 more large ash trees today
going very nice,the 440 is just GREAT!! i love it,nice and light,some power in it,very impressed with the grunt for 40cc,well capable of cutting 15" trees at ease.











collecting yesterdays work





















travelling in further in to the land


----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 21, 2012)

and a nice load up









husqvarna 440xtorq in action























nice ash section here today


----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## almondgt (Jan 21, 2012)

While I am waiting for your videos to completely load I would like to ask several questions. Do you have to completely clear the land of all standing brush and trees to have the firewood for free? What are the measurements of your trailer? What is the approximate ratio of green/live tree wood to dead wood? Are you retired or is this a weekend thing? How many years do you think think this task will take to complete? Do you work by yourself on occassion? Do you find the chain on your saws dull quickly with the wood and moss you are cutting? Do your customers mind the odd lengths of wood you cut? Are there a lot of roads on this property or are you making alot of your own trails? How far do you have to drive one way to access this location? I am really enjoying all the information /videos you have supplied to date. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 22, 2012)

hello almondgt


thanks for your input,and thanks for the questions,i'm glad the thread intrests you,it's only more reason for me to update it then.

firstly to try and answer some of the questions you have asked:


Do you have to completely clear the land of all standing brush and trees to have the firewood for free?(YES) 
What are the measurements of your trailer? (8.9)foot x(4.6)

What is the approximate ratio of green/live tree wood to dead wood?ALL ARE GREEN & HEALTHY so far,might have got one or two very small rotton ones,so this is a good thing.

Are you retired or is this a weekend thing?at the moment it's my full time job,i sell firewood so this is why i am here,i am also a builder by trade but this is dead right now in ireland.

How many years do you think think this task will take to complete? at the rate i am going,not been here everyday,maybe 3 days in the week,i could be here most days but i have other stuff to do some days around my own home,so i guess i could be here for a number of years to come,maybe seriously if i stay in with this farmer i could be clearing land for the rest of my life for him,the land here stretches on for many miles,outside of that this farmer has a lot of other land also that needs clearing at other side of the hill,the trees are depraving the land of sun so the grass won't grow.

Do you work by yourself on occassion? i always have the wife me lending a hand 
it suits the farmer that i work alone,well the two of us because he knows me and i have insurance etc and have completed a chainsaw traning program many years ago

Do you find the chain on your saws dull quickly with the wood and moss you are cutting? 
a very good question, yes and no,i have been lucky some days with maybe 2-3days without having to touch the chain,the thing is the trees seem to vary here from black ash to whitethorn,to blackthorn to some very harder types which i yet havn't diagnosed some of the species,so yes i think one day here with the 365 i cut some very hard wood and the chain went down and needed edging,i set the rakers for hardwood on the saw so it seems to cut well

Do your customers mind the odd lengths of wood you cut? 
another good question, all my customers (90percent) look for small firewood,it seems that a lot of families here in ireland fitted small stoves so the small wood is in high demand,it's also easier to axe it when it's this small,even thought we have a hydrolic splitter which i must repair,we normally axe most by hand,anyway where we take the wood out from here it's all cut again maybe 12-13" long and then split,depending on size. we fill the traliers here with the wood easiest sizes for lifting

Are there a lot of roads on this property or are you making alot of your own trails? 
two roads here,one on top and one in the bottom,but on top i am making the road myself as i go in along the land  the bottom of the hill is where all the lovely trees reside,the road is now overgrown,there is a huge forest there of ASH,and old stables that the farmer wants to reccover which are now overgrown with many trees in that woodland, i will be maybe starting here in the summer time,the trees down there will be much easier to work on,up here is very elevated.

How far do you have to drive one way to access this location?


that is the best part it's only over the road two miles from where i live 



thanks for the intrest!
dan


----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 22, 2012)

Farm Boy said:


> Did I read that your Nissan is a diesel? It must put a lot of torque to the ground...that and good tires it didn't look like it spun a bit.




yes you are right,it goes good here now,it has sort of surprised me to be honest,i thought i would get stuck the first day with it cause it was very wet here,but nope it's had no problems yet,i will keep fingers crossed :]

it's 3.0 dohc turbo,as you say the diesel does put good torque to the ground,but to be honest even in low ratio box i still have to pump clutch a bit to get it moving throught the mud with the tralier,and if i go to fast i could damage something


----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Day-7*

DAY-7

all work today with husqvarna 440xtorq,leaving the big stumps then for the 365sp

ok so today was sunday (thy shall not work on the sabbath day) even though i'm not a hugely religous person i still have some morals,so i don't like breaking the good lords rules but i have a busy week next week and i may not get to spend much time in the land,maybe 2-3days top,so i had to work today until 3 o clock.

anyway i made a start at a cluster of nice ASH trees and got most of them down and ready to load up tomorrow so
all is good.


some pics of today.




before pics of this batch of trees!


----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 22, 2012)

facilities........very important!! 









getting some work done

























some large stumps for the 365sp tomorrow ;]


----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 22, 2012)

nice wood for tomorrow to cut at home...


----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 22, 2012)

AND THIS CLUSTER ONE SIDE FINISHED UP


----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 22, 2012)

ok that's day 7's pictures,as i normally do on my thread here a little video of some work during the day
i am editing a quick vid now of the 440xtorq saw in action today cutting some of these ASH trees.

the 440 i am extremly impressed with,it's a powerfull saw........


----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 22, 2012)

*husqvarna 440xtorq video - day7*

here is the DAY-7 video of the husqvarna 440xtorq in action,i'm extremly impressed with this chainsaw!
a great power to weight ratio...



VIDEO:


husqvarna 440xtorq -day-7.wmv - YouTube


----------



## almondgt (Jan 22, 2012)

Have you removed the carburetor limiter caps on either chainsaw? The smaller saw sounds on the lean side. You'll get use to the weight of the smaller saw and the Husqvarna 365 is going to be used a lot less. Any way you look at it you are getting alot of exercise.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 23, 2012)

i fully agree with you,i am lazy now about taking out the bigger saw  the small one is nice and light,i didn't remove the limiter
caps,i suppose they would void my warrenty if i did,they were tuned from the shop where i bought them,i never touched the 365 at all and it seems ok,to be honest this small saw was tuned on aspen,so i'm using my own oil now the husqvarna with pump petrol.so i guess it's going to be differnt.i did feel it noticably more powerfull with the aspen to be honest,don't get me wrong it's more than enough now as it is and not a lot of a differnce but i did spot a differnce in speed getting up to max rpm,i' going to start using aspen now on all my saws anyway,it works out cheaper long run and better for the man and the saw


----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 23, 2012)

day-8


well a short day here today,we are just collecting yesterdays work,aprox two loads full,not bad considering we only spent 3 hours yesterday at it,today was very wet,so i am going to start cutting everything taking home in to firewood today.


















very wet today















going further and further in to the land!


----------



## almondgt (Jan 23, 2012)

I was thinking that with all the moisture that consumes the area you live and work in there will be considerable errosion to the land from the loss of the trees that are being removed. Will the land owner be seeding the cleared area/s or anticipating the natural growth of grass? opcorn:


----------



## motofishman (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey Dan, what's your firewood processing system at home like? How much inventory/firewood do your keep on hand, or have room for. Lets see your stacks man! Enjoying reading your thread everyday.:msp_smile:

thanks tom


----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 23, 2012)

almondgt said:


> I was thinking that with all the moisture that consumes the area you live and work in there will be considerable errosion to the land from the loss of the trees that are being removed. Will the land owner be seeding the cleared area/s or anticipating the natural growth of grass? opcorn:




yes very good point you made,we actually spoke about this today me and the farmer briefly,he don't call around much only maybe once a week,i think he will re-seed it all,it's very hilly on top but he keeps horses in here,so i guess the trees are no good when you need grass to grow for grazing.



hello motofishman

thanks for the comment,i will tell you the truth,it was such a busy winter that i sold all i had cut last year,so around december we decided to use everything we had cut,so our yard at home was empty,this firewood sells good, so at the moment all i have left is the spruce which you see in another part of our land (see page one here on this thread) the only other wood i have aside from the spruce is what i have got from here sinse i started in this job for the farmer here,i will post a picture here now of what i have cut to date,i am building a big shed this year for my wood which will then be stacked and seasoned before sale,unfortunatly all i do right now is pile it in a heap and cover it with plastic,it's all i can do when it's cut and ready to sell.

this is the wood i have now at home from this land i am currently working on to date sinse day one,it is now my eight day working here,one tralier has already sold,and we have filled a bag already in the house for our own burning,so after 8 days not bad progress i supoose :msp_wink:



so the latest update is today was very wet so not much cutting in the land,we did bring home one nice big load (see above) 
also we cut the same load up ready to sell,(see complete cutting done below of all loads we bought home)



our own little bag of wood for burning:










wood we have ready after 8 days ready for sale,must cover it as we go along,one load has sold already so that
is one tralier less gone from this heap.








i don't cut any wood here i cut it all in the other place as shown in page one!
wood shavings are very messy around your home.


----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 23, 2012)

*few small updates tonight*

ok some small updates here this evening,ok where i was cutting the last cluster of trees yesterday i found some trees which had fallen over on the ground in the previous years,maybe due to storm damage,remarkably as some trees do to survive,they had taken growth again and are healthy,these stumps are quite large but a lot of them are laying flat on the ground,i have now all the vertical branches/legs cut off them so it's just what is left on the ground,but they are quite big.
so i will use the 365 husqvarna sp tomorrow with an old chain to cut these,i won't be too bothered about the old chain digging in to the ground now and then to get them cut as i say it's old and well used,nevertheless to cut with this old chain i needed to re-sharpen it,so that's what i did this evening,i filed the teeth with oregon file and used husqvarna file/raker gauge for the job (see pics) i used flat oregon file also on the rakers to take them down to the correct depth. it's razor sharp now and ready to cut these large stumps tomorrow.

i have removed my good chain and placed it in my tool box for now.it is now 8:30pm here so i will be calling it a night shortly,in the morning i plan on bringing home all the wood i have currently cut here and cut up these stumps too and bring them also.
i will need to reverse in to the land again tomorrow to load up when i have cutting done,so tomorrow is 365sp's chance to make an apperence  the 440xtorq may be used later in the day also tomorrow to cut the wood smaller once it's brought home and to prepare it for firewood.



ok the few pics of this evenings work on the old heavy used chain:


----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 23, 2012)

filing the rakers down!







the old heavly used chain for large wood on the gorund!







ready to go tomorrow razor sharp


----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 27, 2012)

*Day-9*

DAY-9

ok so not much to say for day 9,we havn't got over to the land until this morning and just brought home a load that was left,also we bought home a load yesterday,then i decided before we came away to cut up all the large stumps with the 365special,i got a good few of them done,now i have a load here in this section of very large ASH wood rings to bring home,that should be an intresting sight to see when done!
the next day here should be monday and we plan on cutting over the opposite direction in the land for a while,i want to cut up a lot of wood this time before bringing home any.

the wood is selling very well,i have a tralier going out tomorrow for 200euros!! (3cubic meters) which is my tralier filled cut-split
and ready to go,so far i have 3 loads sold @200euros a go,so it's surely paying thus far!! 

i have my 365saw paid for over and over,i already have my 440xtorq paid for itself too 


some pictures and a VIDEO once again of me cutting up those stumps!


----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 27, 2012)

see the long road in at the bottom here where i shall be going in summer time



















nice and wet here today!!! ))


----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 27, 2012)

and video of day-9 as promised



day-9 husqvarna 365-special.wmv - YouTube


----------



## logger 12345 (Jan 29, 2012)

not much more updates here right now,we did go to the land two days ago for another load of those cut stumps
i had no camera as it was too wet here,but i am going back over to a new section in the morning and the 440 will do most
of the work tomorrow 

the wood is selling great anyway so this is good!!


----------



## drkstaunton (Jan 29, 2012)

great thread dan and awesome videos!! some rep headed your way!!!

keep an eye on my thread here,i know it was time for an update,should have my parts tomorrow
finally :biggrin:

i'm tired of drooling over this thread,it's time i get busy myself.

OHH YEAH,i'm passing your way wednsday if you need a hand PM me....no point
turning down free labour,ohh yes,i need some parts :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logger 12345 (Feb 11, 2012)

DAY 15

OK sorry not updated anything here sinse day 9,have moved in to a large wooded area at the moment and am very busy
havn't had time to take a camera :wink2:,i did how ever take a few pictures this evening of a nice ASH tree i cut down. it was quite large
measuring in at around 12+ meters high with a lot of large branches,it was sort of two trees sort of joined together on the ground it was very wide,i had some work with the husqvarna 365sp to cut the bottom part,then i used the 440 x torq on the branches and lighter parts.

also put 4 new tyres on my tralier now i can take large loads. 




beautiful ASH tree,this firewood is going to be supreme!!


----------



## logger 12345 (Feb 12, 2012)

drkstaunton said:


> great thread dan and awesome videos!! some rep headed your way!!!
> 
> keep an eye on my thread here,i know it was time for an update,should have my parts tomorrow
> finally :biggrin:
> ...





sorry derek,i havn't been on here much lately,if you are passing give a phone and we will arrange to meet
i have been super busy.

i have some fantastic trees now to fell soon,but i don't know if i will keep this thread alive not much 
happening here on it,i havn't been bothered to update sinse day 9 here


----------



## dancan (Feb 12, 2012)

Good thread !
Shows a different climate , terrain and wood use as compared to what we have or do on this side of the pond so keep on posting .


----------



## logger 12345 (Feb 12, 2012)

BIG PROJECT...

200year old OAK,over 30meters high!!!

ok got a call to take a look at a tree which needs to be taken down,it is already sold,i will be getting the loan of a husqvarna 
3120 for this tree,as the picture shows it is a HUGE tree....it is in the way of a sewer line which needs to be directed this way.

so far i have given a price to fell this monster and i await the answer.


----------



## logger 12345 (Feb 12, 2012)

going to be enormus amount of wood in this tree,it is sold already to a carpenter.


----------



## dancan (Feb 12, 2012)

Man , you got some ugly Azz trees over there .


----------



## almondgt (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't understand why you don't use your Husqvarna 365. Should be no problem to drop that tree with the 24" bar on that saw. The 3120 is a heavy brute and overkill for one tree IMO.


----------



## REJ2 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ive seen the pics of your ash tree's with the smooth bark, looks like your oaks come that way also. Our ash and oaks for the most part are far from smooth barked. Nice size tree for sure!


----------



## Showme (Feb 12, 2012)

You have taken on a daunting task. Do you have a time frame that you have to finish or can clearing this land be your life's work?


----------



## logger 12345 (Feb 13, 2012)

hello guys,

upon close inspection it looked to me like a cedar tree,but the owner is adament it's a type of oak,it don't matter cause
it's coming down anyway and it's sold already by the land owner.

the clearing of the land i'm afraid will be my lifes work,paying the land owner along the way and selling the firewood as i go.
it's the type of work i love the most.

for sure i will use my own saws but i think the big 3120 will be required here alright because the tree has a much larger girth in person than what you see in pics.


right now i have more trees to cut than i could ever imagine and it's getting busier.i am getting a lot of calls from 
people who want trees felled and turned to firewood,it's a growing thing with landowners here now to cut there own trees
for firewood to save costs for there own use.


----------



## wyk (Feb 13, 2012)

logger 12345 said:


> hello guys,
> 
> upon close inspection it looked to me like a cedar tree,but the owner is adament it's a type of oak,it don't matter cause
> it's coming down anyway and it's sold already by the land owner.
> ...



Looks more like European beech. The fallen leaves at the base, though difficult to see, do not appear lobed. The bark looks like Beech, but it's difficult to tell simply from a photograph. 

The Irish Tree Council has a few excellent publications that I have in my hand right here. I ordered them before heading off to England for my last contract:

http://www.treecouncil.ie/publications.html 'Glimpses' and "amenitiy' trees are the ones I'd get.

If it is Beech, you may well want that 3120. I found it to be a very hard wood over there, even for all the rain you get.


----------



## arlostone (Feb 13, 2012)

*good work!*

hey logger,good to see your making some money from your efforts and the farmer is benefiting as well!!that big tree looks like a european beech to me as well,i go to burghead in scotland and have seen quite a few over the years.what has been called mountain ash over here in the nursery biz they call rowan in scotland,is this what you are cutting?i'm clearing some land here in vt.and mostly its 100+year old hardwoods sugarmaple,beech,yellow+white birch,and,white ash.when i tell people in scotland we burn it for firewood they look at me like i have two headsi'll post some pic's tomorrow.good luck with that big tree and stay safe!!


----------



## logger 12345 (Feb 13, 2012)

yeah guys to be honest i got a phone call to come and look at this tree,my first reaction was "sorry that is not oak" the owner told me it was,so ummm,wasn't arguing with him  to be honest only oaks i have ever seen or cut had really rough crusty bark,this looked to me like a large ASH too,i think you lads are 100percent though with the 'beech' statment,i think it's deffo NOT oak and i think the owner don't know the differnce  either way it was irrevelant to me when i took the pictures,it was my first time seeing the tree and didn't quite see an oak like it before,the owner said there was 15 differnt types of oak.... again,wasn't arguing with him,i really was going to examin the tree the next time i called to take it down,i always like to have my information correct and have a lot of intrest in trees and knowing what exactly i am cutting.

i think next time i am on the phone to the client i will inform him about his beech tree and correct his information,hope we are right :msp_thumbup:


----------



## wyk (Feb 13, 2012)

Even if it was an oak, it would have to be maybe 200 years old or so, which means it wasn't recently naturalized and would likely make it a Sessile or pedunculate, aka English oak(but don't you dare call it that in the ROI!). Both look nearly the same, and both would have different bark than in that photo, as well as lobed leaves. Other than the aforementioned and Quercus Rubra(red oak - also with lobed leaves), I haven't spotted any other oak in Ireland, but I didn't spend much time with oaks there. Dave K would know better.

I have also heard "There are a (insert random number) of oaks". But you really limit the choices when it comes to that age of oak. I was told it was rare to see a red oak older than a generation or two.

Be careful, beech likes to split. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## arlostone (Feb 19, 2012)

*white ash*

hey logger,some photos of 100 +year old white ash.had to kill due to my homesite,it's also called the kings wood sometimes probly because it's so easy to split and burns clean,also burns while still green.just sharing.hope you got that big tree down safe.View attachment 224791
View attachment 224792


----------



## logger 12345 (Feb 22, 2012)

ok sorry not updated here in a while,i have been very busy,firstly the weather has been great up until now,raining heavy
here,land is very muddy and wet,BUT..some good news,for who ever was keeping track of this thread along the way i was explaining i started off here in this land at the top of the mountain,now i have moved to the bottom where it is all level,i will come back in on top at a later time,or in between working at the bottom,there are lots of trees to be taken on top yet,
anyway-
there are hundreads of trees to be felled here at the bottom where i have now started,i have already started this evening clearing a path way in with the small 440xtorq saw,the old road way in is all overgrown with bushes,so i had my work cut out today clearing a path for my nissan patrol to drive in,the place is huge inside,it would be called a ranch in america,a family lived in here once many years ago,maybe early 1800's,deep in to the land there is a rundown remains of a house and outhouses and sheds,i will be clearing my way in there in the future,first i am working at the entrance where an old river runs down the side of the mountain through the valley,i am working my way up along near the river,this is a nice distance away from the main location of the house,that won't be touched until i have all the surrounding trees taken away first,that location around the old house would be the "cream" location for trees here in this land,i have made a deal with the land owner to take away the first 30trees anyway now where i have started, what i saw today was all LARGE ASH and the smaller are whitethorn,so i am going to clear a way in further tomorrow and hopefully will get some pics of the first large ash falling.

as for the OAK i updated about above,i have not heard back yet after giving my quotation to do the work so nothing to
say about that for now.


will try to update as much as i can when i get the change.

hope you all are well and good!

dan


----------



## PLMCRZY (Feb 22, 2012)

You really took pics of refueling......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## logger 12345 (Feb 22, 2012)

PLMCRZY said:


> You really took pics of refueling......
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




yes why not? some people like to see the fuels and oils customers use in other parts of the world

well now when you mention it it probably looked a little sad,i guess i added those pics just to show the progress and how
i fuel my saws,with an empty coffee cup 


why does it bother you,mmm you look through the whole thread and have nothing usefull to add only
about my refueling,ahhh i see......


----------



## logger 12345 (Feb 24, 2012)

*New begining*

NEW BEGINING..

so we have made a start here today,we managed to get in to the farm at the bottom and clear out a place to turn,the area is beautiful,a swiftly moving river moving down across the valley greets us as we enter the farm,it passes under the gate in the entrance in to the farm,the farm has some huge woodlands which have been neglected and overgrown for maybe 70+ years,now it is my task to clear the place,all the trees are mine,i want to start off here cutting some trees which are worthy for firewood at the entrance of this massive farmland,the land as you travel in deeper is home to very fine trees and some rare,it gives home to douglas FIR, ASH white & black,whitethorn & blackthorn,silver birtch,multiple conifer types,and some OAK,we walked the farm yesterday and the road to the barns and old ruins of a house is all overgrown,it will require some imence time and work to prepare the roadway to work in the land,(which i will do myself) on the road up towards the main building ruins it is nicely sheltered with wood land at both sides all which will be felled and taken away in the course of time. 

i havn't taken pictures of the biggest section of this woodland yet,i will do so in due course to keep some surprises,trees like the RARE extremly LARGE douglas FIR will come in due time with many pictures and videos of felling and limbing.

if there is a heaven on this earth i'm pretty sure this place is it.




heading down to the farmland.











some scrap which was blocking entrance had to be moved to get in.this place hasn't been used in over 50 years :msp_ohmy:













the woodland inside











see peeping up in the woods the TWO massive douglas fir or maybe scots pine,i must look in to them
more,they are extremly wide and high.

















making a way down,i have already cleared all the bushes and overgrowth down this old road,it may not have been used in over 50years now.


----------



## logger 12345 (Feb 24, 2012)

moving down....


























gate in to the farm












wet passage in 












took some saw dust with me for part of the roadway which is slippy,i use it for grip in very slippy places.
it done the trick anyway


----------



## logger 12345 (Feb 24, 2012)

wet passage way in,as i say maybe more than 50years sinse the last veichle passed here,might have even
been a horse and cart 























land is wet and muddy











this is the direction to the main FARM and old ruins,it is far up there and that will require a lot of clearing
to make our way up in time.


----------



## logger 12345 (Feb 24, 2012)

ok so these are the trees we decided to start with near the entrance near the little river.


i presume they are either ASH or silver birtch,either way the 440XTORQ performed flawlessly!


----------



## logger 12345 (Feb 24, 2012)

time to get to work with the husky 440xtorq


----------



## logger 12345 (Feb 24, 2012)

felling and limbing this large ash tree,i must check the leaves tomorrow it's either ash or a silver birtch.
















































large stumps for the 365special tomorrow morning


----------



## logger 12345 (Feb 24, 2012)

the 440 more than capable!






















taking a tea break now....













and the MASK,keeping myself coverd with the industrial mask! these trees 
have a lot of dust coming from them,a man needs to look after himself.


----------



## logger 12345 (Feb 24, 2012)

after one hour.....


















extremly happy with the quality of this wood,as i say this is just the entrance to the farm,the main woodland
is a nice journey from here,the farm has maybe 200acres!


----------



## logger 12345 (Feb 24, 2012)

as i move along i will tidy up the river and streams,some people just dump rubbish and it flows down the rivers in to
other peoples land,some people don't care about nature or the beauty of the country side.


----------



## aadoublea (Feb 24, 2012)

I must say this is quite the post. I love all the pictures and videos. Thanks for taking the time to upload them all. The wood you are clearing is so much different looking that the wood I cut for firewood here in Michigan. 

In one of your posts(I believe either page six or seven) you stated that you paid the farmer. Are you paying him for the wood you take. I thought you were getting paid in all the wood you could take. 

What do you do with all the brush? Do you have to haul the brush away or leave it there in piles or what? Will you have to burn the piles or chip them? 

I did a job similar to this. It was about a 50 acre plot of forest that a farmer wanted thinned out for his cows to be able to walk around and eventually get grass to grow. It took me a few months to complete, working around 10 hours a week on it. There was no brushy/viny stuff like you have to deal with. I can't imagine having to clear all that land. It looks like you could work for 30 years on this job. 

I'm curious what you do with all the brush because it sure seems like a lot of work for the wood you are taking out. I know you said your clients prefer smaller wood but I think I would rather deal with big wood and split it small. Hey you take what you get though right. 

Also you said you go back and recut the wood to firewood length once you get it home. Seems like an unnecessary step. Couldn't you cut it to length as you go? I notice in your videos that you weren't always cutting it into the correct length the first time. Just seems like a waste of time to have to go back and re-cut it. I'm sure I just don't know all the details though. 

I really like this post. Keep posting pictures and videos. Especially when you are cutting up the big stuff. 

Have a good one,
Aaron


----------



## logger 12345 (Feb 24, 2012)

aadoublea said:


> I must say this is quite the post. I love all the pictures and videos. Thanks for taking the time to upload them all. The wood you are clearing is so much different looking that the wood I cut for firewood here in Michigan.
> 
> thank you,i will answer some questions now
> 
> ...







thanks,regards-dan


----------



## Gkiesel (Feb 24, 2012)

I find the cultural differences very interesting. Why not brush Hog the small brushy stuff when the weather permits? If those two conifers are really large and somewhat rare in your area, why would you cut them down?, it took a few generations to get that big. Leave em for your kids to marvel at.


----------



## logger 12345 (Feb 25, 2012)

yes intresting points you have stated there,but it's not for me to decide about the trees,i get the feeling in time
the land owner may rebuild where the ruins of the old house is up at the farm,so all the trees are in the way really.

the bushes are the landowners concern,all i was told to do was take them out of my way,only where i need to then
he will look after them later on.


cheers!


----------



## Applehead (Feb 25, 2012)

Strange , yet interesting thread. Thanks for posting & good luck with your work.


----------



## logger 12345 (Feb 25, 2012)

*New begining- day-2*

new begining day 2..


ok so today was another great productive day,at same location as yesterday but i had some dangerous work to do
i needed to fell a LARGE willow tree on the river bank,it was wide maybe 30inches or so,i used a deep hinge cut which worked out very well,see video here also which shows everything in very good detail (working on video now) should be up in hour or so.

trees we cut today was a medium FIR tree,this large willow tree here are some pics first then the video will be up too.



me with my two sons today at work :msp_wink:












first felling of the day,nice FIR

















ok so i have done a video of the next tree we done today,it is the one i mentioned above a very large dangerous
tree,you will see pics here and a video of it falling.


----------



## logger 12345 (Feb 25, 2012)

before i post the video of the felling i will show some pics of this tree.


making a start on it









it's very large.

















and it's down



















my prize!!








big beast!!


----------



## logger 12345 (Feb 25, 2012)

i used a deep hinge cut which worked extremly well,see in the video here in a minute of how perfect the cut worked,i had loads of time to get well out of the way before it started to crack the hinge and fall.









some pics of limbing the tree with 440torq,the 365 performed awesome with the larger base too.



























big beast cut up and limbed!


----------



## logger 12345 (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## logger 12345 (Feb 25, 2012)

and some of todays tree all loaded up and good to go


----------



## logger 12345 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Dangerous tree falling*

as promised,here is a new video of today large DANGEROUS tree falling.



[video=youtube;FrM1wcOYzPw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrM1wcOYzPw[/video]


----------



## logger 12345 (Feb 25, 2012)

just spotted now in the video when i watched it that i used the wrong picture for my hinge cut,i have a few of them stored on my PC,i meant to use another one with a normal typical hinge cut,the one i used is a pic when the tree falls backwards and wedges itself,i had not this problem today it was a perfect cut as you can see in video,tree falling opposite way rarely happens unless you do the wrong cut!

ohh well i guess i'm intitled to make one mistake editing the video :msp_wink:


----------



## logger 12345 (Feb 26, 2012)

some more work today,half day as i don't like to work on a sunday and not usually do but i wanted to get the rest of 
that tree home today,it's not all out yet,i will have another load in it 




cutting the big beast up!























no problem to the husky 365sp


----------



## logger 12345 (Feb 26, 2012)

the husqvarna 365special in it's element!


----------



## logger 12345 (Feb 26, 2012)

i'm well happy with todays work,only took 3 hours and we got a lot of wood out!


----------



## drkstaunton (Feb 27, 2012)

wow,have not chcked out this thread in a while must say awesome work with the thread,i am loving the pictures and videos
that last video there looked real daunting!! was some of that large tree rotton?? risky falling those as something overhead could break!! so i am really looking forward to you moving in to the main woodland there around that rare fir and ash,should be intresting. keep up the awesome work buddy!!


----------



## sawerpro (Feb 27, 2012)

*nice pictures from you*

really nice pictures


----------



## logger 12345 (Feb 27, 2012)

*and the work continues...*

got a good hour in this evening then i had to go as something came up,felled 6trees though in around 15minutes
at my leisure,the hour consisted of getting there,taking out the machinery,having a cup of tea and home again too :biggrin:



some pics uploading now and a short video doing the usual hinge cuts with trees on a sloap falling.


P.S
thanks for the kind words gents!!


----------



## logger 12345 (Feb 27, 2012)

*new begining day 4*

few pics from today


----------



## logger 12345 (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## logger 12345 (Feb 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;QGls6kMWQcg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGls6kMWQcg[/video]


----------



## logger 12345 (Feb 28, 2012)

drkstaunton said:


> wow,have not chcked out this thread in a while must say awesome work with the thread,i am loving the pictures and videos
> that last video there looked real daunting!! was some of that large tree rotton?? risky falling those as something overhead could break!! so i am really looking forward to you moving in to the main woodland there around that rare fir and ash,should be intresting. keep up the awesome work buddy!!




thanks,

well spotted,yep some of the top of it was going a little rotton,but 90percent of the tree was fine and solid,it wasn't even gone 
so bad on top because the massive limbs were stretching out far around over the stream and they were quite long.
as you said i was nervous though with the falling of this tree because at any time an over head limb could have cracked off under pressure and could have came down on top of me,fortunatly though all went well :msp_smile:


----------



## drkstaunton (Feb 28, 2012)

just watched the new videos and they are great,thanks for sharing,it looks like the 440x torq is going really great for you,i can't believe some of the limbs that you have managed to cut with it,you are sorted with the amount of wood you have,as i said if you ever need a hand let me know!! i got my parts for my 61 and must do a thread here soon,so have you tried one of the new chains for the 365 now? the ones with the longer chizzels,more life in them


----------



## logger 12345 (Feb 28, 2012)

*another VIDEO*

and more work today,might aswell update now again! plenty of work so plenty of updates,i just hope 
i am not bumping this thread so much as the intrest may not be in it,if so please let me know and i will do maybe monthly updates or something....

anway another video done of the 440 today in action! going brilliant,great little saw!


shame about the 'thumbnail pic' that you tube used for this film of me bending over LMAO....:bang::hmm3grin2orange:


[video=youtube;dGt9KA__fxA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGt9KA__fxA[/video]


----------



## logger 12345 (Feb 28, 2012)

cut the limbs off a very large tree today,must do the stumps tomorrow with the 365,i think it's an oak,you can see it in the video
above the one with all the large limbs coming off it.
here is a pic of it










some pics


----------



## logger 12345 (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## drkstaunton (Feb 29, 2012)

awesome man,really enjoying all the posts from you on this,looks like that oak was large and the bark looked like an oak too,you were lucky to get all this fine wood!! the 440 sure is a little cracker,keep us updated!!


----------



## logger 12345 (Feb 29, 2012)

drkstaunton said:


> awesome man,really enjoying all the posts from you on this,looks like that oak was large and the bark looked like an oak too,you were lucky to get all this fine wood!! the 440 sure is a little cracker,keep us updated!!





yes derek,i am very pleased now at the moment with the 440,it is a truely superb saw in every aspect,more than enough power to handle large timber.

at the moment now we have a nice lot of trees felled and are bringing some wood to the depo to cut to firewood.sales are slow right now because of the time of year it is but i want to stock up and start seasoning it for the coming winter.


i fitted a new chain to my 365 saw today,derek it's the one you were talking about the new type oregon chains with larger chizzels.


----------



## logger 12345 (Feb 29, 2012)

*more pics*

day-6 at new location--
& another nice load coming home out of it.



old worn chain













new one!


----------



## logger 12345 (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## cat-face timber (Mar 1, 2012)

Keep up the good work
It is nice to see what others are doing.


----------



## Gkiesel (Mar 1, 2012)

Say, when is the dry season in Ireland?


----------



## logger 12345 (Mar 2, 2012)

dry season here in ireland?? mmm you may never get one sometimes 

if we are lucky things start drying up in april -may and continue on until september,this is if we get a normal
warm summer,things have been drier than usual now for the last week though.


----------



## dancan (Mar 2, 2012)

What was the price on that new chain ?


----------



## logger 12345 (Mar 2, 2012)

the new chain cost 43euros,it was a great deal because these are new just out with slightly larger chizzels on them.


----------



## cat-face timber (Mar 2, 2012)

What is Aspen fuel?


----------



## logger 12345 (Mar 2, 2012)

*562xp xtorq*

catface tember,

aspen is a premixed more envoirmently friendly fuel,it is better for engine and performance,it is a type of alkylate petrol
with syntetic oils,BUT dropside is it's expensive,so i don't use it!



some update here.


well i have decided to part ways with the good ole 365special,i am trading it against a new 562xp xtorq,good news is that i will have my 365sp for another few months though,i will probably get the new chainsaw in june or so,i am waiting for it to arrive in and it won't be here until then,my reason for changing is the xtorq engine is more fuel efficent and easier to work around in terms of fuems etc.
i will most likely opt for a 24" B/C agian,so stay tuned for some updates on this new saw soon. for now i am more than happy with the 365sp,and only for the better fuel economy of the new xp range i wouldn't change at all cause the 365 is more than everything i need in a large saw.more importantly i am getting a GREAT trade price for my own 365special,i am going to be paying aprox 400with my own saw,which is allowing me quite a lot for this one.i really hope it measures up to the 365sp when the time comes,because right now i can't think of anything that could run and cut any better than this one.



bought down some wood from the depo today where we store and cut our wood,this is the wood we bring back from the land recently that we are clearing,and today we cut it up in sizes ready for splitting in to firewood.



depo before we took 4 traliers cut up from it today, BEFORE PIC:













365special getting ready to do some work!










water logged depo



















first load out


----------



## logger 12345 (Mar 2, 2012)

and after,4 tralier loads cut and brought home for splitting!


----------



## Arrowhead (Mar 2, 2012)

I really enjoy your pictures, keep them coming. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## rburg (Mar 2, 2012)

Hope you enjoy the 562 when it gets there. It should be a little lighter than the 365sp and shouldn't put as many fumes off with the xtorq design.


----------



## BroncoRN (Mar 2, 2012)

Does the sun ever come out there? I guess I'm spoiled living in FL here in the states.

Had a thought on that mask you might achieve the same results with an N95 face mask versus that cartridge mask.

That's quite a job you've got there. Have you gotten stuck yet on those roads? Does the farmer have a tractor to come pull you out if you get stuck?


----------



## wyk (Mar 2, 2012)

BroncoRN said:


> Does the sun ever come out there?



It is almost always overcast and raining in winter. However, when the sun does come out, it is glorious. As the constant rain keeps it green all year. I have yet to see anything as beautiful as Ireland.

Here's a tiny sample of the images I have captured. I have spent about 4 years in Ireland myself, and will likely retire there.





















Here's the East coast :






And the west(this image is from 1998, if I recall):






And pubs on a Saturday morning:











Unfortunately, I have astigmatism, and too much sunlight can actually give me headaches even with shades on. So places like the PNW and Ireland suit me just fine.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Mar 2, 2012)

wyk said:


> Unfortunately, I have astigmatism, and too much sunlight can actually give me headaches even with shades on. So places like the PNW and Ireland suit me just fine.



You'd be no good out here then Wes, unless you live by night and sleep by day!

Logger, I noticed you get the Patrols over there as well. Do get the 4.2 diesel over there?


----------



## logger 12345 (Mar 2, 2012)

cheers for the comments lads! nice to see some intrest in the thread again.

wyk,love the pictures you put up,yeah ireland is forever green we get a lot of rain but it's a nice enough climate when
you are used to it,no extremes.


aussie 1

no, we don't get 4.2 here, i know you can import them and some people do,but the 3.0 diesel is the most used one
here,the military use them here and they are always the preferred choice,i suppose for economy reasons too,fuel costs are gone
pretty insane here right now which i'm sure are all over the world.

funny in times of a recession the cost of living goes up rather than the other way around,ohh well i guess they have to 
get the country back running some how and budget.


----------



## Gkiesel (Mar 2, 2012)

What are you paying for a gallon of petrol over ther? Here in the States we're averaging approx. $3.70 a gallon. Just got a delivery of home heating oil, that was $3.94 per gallon. G


----------



## logger 12345 (Mar 3, 2012)

Gkiesel said:


> What are you paying for a gallon of petrol over ther? Here in the States we're averaging approx. $3.70 a gallon. Just got a delivery of home heating oil, that was $3.94 per gallon. G





are you serious?? WOW....i thought you guys petrol was around the same as ours!! are you pulling my leg/ ?? :msp_wink:


our petrol here is almost 8euros a gallon 

talks of it going up,stupid wars...........


----------



## Gkiesel (Mar 3, 2012)

Well, if I do my math right that's about $10-11.00 per gallon. If gas goes that high here in the US, I litterally would not be able to afford to get to work. I drive about 35 miles each way, which is not that out of the ordinary around here. If gas goes that high here, the country will be in big trouble. The other thing I noticed is that your saws cost way more on your side of the pond. I don't know why that is either. Saw costs in Europe seem like there about 1/3 higher than here. My Stihl MS441 list for approx $940.000, I've heard much higher quotes overseas. G


----------



## wyk (Mar 3, 2012)

Gkiesel said:


> Well, if I do my math right that's about $10-11.00 per gallon. If gas goes that high here in the US, I litterally would not be able to afford to get to work. I drive about 35 miles each way, which is not that out of the ordinary around here. If gas goes that high here, the country will be in big trouble. The other thing I noticed is that your saws cost way more on your side of the pond. I don't know why that is either. Saw costs in Europe seem like there about 1/3 higher than here. My Stihl MS441 list for approx $940.000, I've heard much higher quotes overseas. G



Bear in mind for a reasonable cost, in most of Europe you can get compact cars that will do 40-50 MPG. Subcompacts can do as good as 65mpg. Ultra compacts like the Lupo can do 70. They do not have the same EPA laws regarding particulant matter on small vehicles like we do. In the US only 2 diesels really burn clean enough to pass - the mercedes and VW diesels. In Europe, there is a huge choice of diesel vehicles. And it bothers me to no end that they have light duty trucks with diesels. I would love to have a diesel Tacoma or Jeep. And these appear to be the medium pressure, AKA reliable and affordable to fix diesels, vs the new breed of clean-burning high pressure common rails we have. Even my petrol 1999 model VW Polo averaged about 40mpg - I paid $700 for it used. Taxes on vehicles are higher, tho. And taxes on fuel are astronomical.

As for costs, profit margins are higher, as are taxes. Profit margins must be higher - their volumes are lower. Just take a look at the weather. How many saws are they selling in the US simply to clean up the mess, let alone for professional forestry or logging.


----------



## dancan (Mar 4, 2012)

wyk said:


> And pubs on a Saturday morning:



What are you trying to say ?


----------



## Stihlman441 (Mar 4, 2012)

In my part of Ozz the petrol is about $1.40 / ltr 
441CMtronic is $1749 :frown:


----------



## logger 12345 (Mar 4, 2012)

you lads are lucky in america with the cheap fuel prices,no wonder you can drive such large displacment veichles such as all
those lovely v8's :msp_thumbup: 

if we had those here i would need a bank manager sitting in the passenger seat all the time with me :msp_tongue:


fuel prices are just sick here and not to get any better any time soon 



ohh yeah,i just spent 150 points (credits) on my little title over my avatar,i decided to write it here in this post so when 
i look back on the thread i will remember spending my first few credits here .


----------



## johncinco (Mar 6, 2012)

Very interesting thread, thanks for taking the time to post about your adventures. Makes a guy appreciate what he has at hand. Some of the differences are eye and mind opening. I did a lil wikipedia and google searching going through your pages to see just what I was looking at. 

If the oregon chainsaw pants are too hot, then get a set of chaps. Looking at you cutting in sweatpants makes me twitch. Like watching a kid fall on concrete, you know its going to hurt eventually. 

Working in that mud must be tough. You say you are selling wood all the time, but I would have to think about doing the cutting now, and waiting til it dries up, whatever that means there, and then trucking out all the wood at once. 

Do you mix your gas and oil in advance, or always pour in the gas and then pour in the oil into the tank? You won't get accurate measurements and your paper cup is going to wear out or collect dirt eventually. 

Just FYI for us guys here, the land mass of Ireland is 31,520 square miles, or about the size of South Carolina. Michigan is 3 times as large as the whole country of Ireland, and we have the same population. The population density is 190 people per square mile, or what we would call the suburbs. Roughly 50% of the population live in the cities. Total population is 6.1 million. It is considered the most de-forested country in Europe. For comparison, the US population is 313 million, and 82% of the population live in the cities. 

What we consider brush and leave out in the woods or burn as scraps, you are hauling in and selling as firewood. Just about anything under 4" diameter gets left behind by most wood cutters. Its a big difference, but I can see why you would be hauling it in, if people need it to burn and there is nothing else, you have to put it to use. 

I am curious, do you have public lands there? We have vast amounts, millions of acres of lands set aside and open to the public. You can camp or explore at leisure, and cut wood on many of the lands with a simple permit. I am guessing that most everything there is private property, and you would have to be fairly wealthy to own land. 

Thanks again for posting up and good luck with your cutting. Its been a pleasure seeing another part of the world, through a common interest of a chainsaw.


----------



## logger 12345 (Mar 6, 2012)

hello johncinco,

very intresting questions and thanks for taking the time to expore my world here.
i will answer your questions now if i can 






johncinco said:


> Very interesting thread, thanks for taking the time to post about your adventures. Makes a guy appreciate what he has at hand. Some of the differences are eye and mind opening. I did a lil wikipedia and google searching going through your pages to see just what I was looking at.
> 
> If the oregon chainsaw pants are too hot, then get a set of chaps. Looking at you cutting in sweatpants makes me twitch. Like watching a kid fall on concrete, you know its going to hurt eventually. yes, good point,i am in the process of buying new work wear from husqvarna which are both strong and very light.
> 
> ...




yes,thanks for posting and thanks for the intrest and it is good to relate to other likeminded arborists in the big smoke
:msp_thumbup:


----------



## logger 12345 (Mar 6, 2012)

small update here:

ok so i have mentioned that my now 9 month old 365special which i am delighted with,well i was talking about trading it towards a 560xp xtorq, well now i can say with confidense and after the shop owner clairfying it to me that this saw can only take a 20" bar and chain,i'm afraid this is no good to me because i will be felling some very large trees and my 365 is a powerhouse and pulls the 24" with athority, the 365special can take a 28" bar and chain, so i have decided to wait till sepetember this year for the 562xp to hit the market here then i may upgrade to that as it can take the 24" B/C.

so for now i will continue to work with my much loved 365special. who knows i may even keep it!!


----------



## BroncoRN (Mar 6, 2012)

logger 12345 said:


> small update here:
> 
> ok so i have mentioned that my now 9 month old 365special which i am delighted with,well i was talking about trading it towards a 560xp xtorq, well now i can say with confidense and after the shop owner clairfying it to me that this saw can only take a 20" bar and chain,i'm afraid this is no good to me because i will be felling some very large trees and my 365 is a powerhouse and pulls the 24" with athority, the 365special can take a 28" bar and chain, so i have decided to wait till sepetember this year for the 562xp to hit the market here then i may upgrade to that as it can take the 24" B/C.
> 
> so for now i will continue to work with my much loved 365special. who knows i may even keep it!!




What about 372xp? 385, 390, or 395?


----------



## logger 12345 (Mar 6, 2012)

yeah of course all excellent saws,unfortunatly i have never tried any but i can only imagine how good they are.

thing is the 365 is more than i would ever need in terms of size,only reason i am going for one of the newer xtorq 562xp is that they are more economical and more envoirmently friendly and less fumes around me when i am working.


other than that i would mpost deffo keep the 365sp


----------



## BroncoRN (Mar 6, 2012)

logger 12345 said:


> yeah of course all excellent saws,unfortunatly i have never tried any but i can only imagine how good they are.
> 
> thing is the 365 is more than i would ever need in terms of size,only reason i am going for one of the newer xtorq 562xp is that they are more economical and more envoirmently friendly and less fumes around me when i am working.
> 
> ...



Is your 2 cycle mix that foul smelling? Why not buy some US 2 cycle via ebay or the web and try that out?


----------



## logger 12345 (Mar 6, 2012)

Is your 2 cycle mix that foul smelling? Why not buy some US 2 cycle via ebay or the web and try that out? 




no it's fine only i don't like the smell of the saws in general,not good for the health when you are around them a lot.
my saws are ran on 100mill to 5 liters on the husky oil,that is the husqvarna reccomendation so the mix is actually quite
lean,the 365 just produces a lot of exhaust gases anyway,it's just me really and i like to be around less fumes.
seems in ireland and uk at the moment people are gone this way with outdoor 2cycle machinery,sort of gone health concious,i think maybe in the states regulations maybe not as bad and the health aspect of chainsaws not considered as much,it's just
from what i have seen here too not many want nor care to wear masks.here in ireland even the home owner now uses
aspen fuel,i still use the petrol pump mix as it's cheaper.

they say the new xp range is up to 20% more fuel efficent which is quite impressive!


----------



## BroncoRN (Mar 6, 2012)

Is that mask you wear for particles or fumes? Makes sure you check that out.


----------



## johncinco (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. I asked about the mix because your one pic looks like you are pouring 2 stroke oil into the gas tank out of a paper cup. Maybe I was looking at it wrong. I look forward to the big Irish trees in your future.


----------



## ECHO-Echo-echo (Mar 6, 2012)

Heck I didn't even know you had trees in Irland.....LOL

Using a 365 for cutting cookies...really?

I go out to the garage and start my saws up just to smell the fumes....Love that 2 cycle smell. I quit using hand saws just to get the smell, not because chain saws are easier.....LOL.......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihlman441 (Mar 7, 2012)

logger 12345 said:


> Is your 2 cycle mix that foul smelling? Why not buy some US 2 cycle via ebay or the web and try that out?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If the saw fumes are a problem for you i suggest you get away from that Husky dino 2 stroke oil and find a fully synthetic one to replace it,no smoke,less fumes and smell and better for your saws.
I have notice in your vids the 365 sound to be running on the rich side,more fumes ect.
Cheers :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## logger 12345 (Mar 7, 2012)

yeah it could very well be on the rich side but carb is none adjustable and has the caps on the needles,so 
i will let it as is...it runs well anyway,but as you say could be a little rich.


cheers!


----------



## rburg (Mar 7, 2012)

The version of the 365 that we have in the US now is the xtorq. It should have less fumes and be more fuel efficient, but I don't know if this model is available in Ireland. It is also a little more powerful.


----------



## logger 12345 (Mar 7, 2012)

rburg

The version of the 365 that we have in the US now is the xtorq. It should have less fumes and be more fuel efficient, but I don't know if this model is available in Ireland. It is also a little more powerful. 




wow,you guys have a great selection of chainsaws there compared to here!!!!

any pics of that 365xtorq??


----------



## drkstaunton (Mar 7, 2012)

you are a little like me when i am felling trees you take the easiest felling cut to suit the direction of lean on the tree, and as long as it's safe and it works why the hell not!!! if you went by felling rules you would bring in the back cut more level and closer to the bottom hinge cut,anyway as i say you are probably doing what suits each tree and it depends on which way trees are sitting and leaning,either way it seems to be working out quite good for you and you have lots of time to get the hell out of the way after doing the cuts. keep it up.
P.S if i were you i would keep that 365special,awesome saw,i bet the new saws are softer


----------



## rburg (Mar 7, 2012)

The 365xtorq replaced the 365 special here.The compression release is in the top of the cylinder instead of the side of the cylinder, and the cylinder itself is 70cc instead of 65cc. I am not sure the dealers I have talked to even know there are differences in the 2 models.


----------



## wyk (Mar 8, 2012)

johncinco said:


> Just FYI for us guys here, the land mass of Ireland is 31,520 square miles, or about the size of South Carolina. Michigan is 3 times as large as the whole country of Ireland, and we have the same population. The population density is 190 people per square mile, or what we would call the suburbs. Roughly 50% of the population live in the cities. Total population is 6.1 million. It is considered the most de-forested country in Europe. For comparison, the US population is 313 million, and 82% of the population live in the cities.



The population density is a bit misleading. You are including Northern Ireland, which has a slightly different population structure than the Republic Of Ireland(which is 27,000 sq miles), with more cities per capita(and as much as I will take heat for it, much of this is due to the UK's influence on Northern Ireland both politically, culturally, and immigration-wise). About 45% of the ROI population is in Dublin area itself. The rest are in Cork. Outside of those the populations get very sparse rapidly. The population density of the ROI is 168/sq mi, which puts it slightly below Michigan's 174/sq mi. I assume they consider some of the smaller villages cities in that stat you looked at. Outside of some villages/towns, and cities, Ireland has a lot of unpopulated farm land. In fact, outside of Dublin and Cork, Ireland can appear relatively uninhabited. The metro population of Dublin is nearly 2million, and this is not including many satellite cities just beyond the pale(where we get the term, btw). Cities such as Kildare, Celbridge, Leixslip, Lucan, Maynooth, Wicklow, et al. These are all within 50-60 miles of the city center of Dublin, but are not counted in the metro area figures being fully detached and autonomous councils, many in neighboring counties. Thus a huge amount of Ireland's population is nearly a stone's throw from Dublin itself. Leaving very little to populate the countryside westwards. The ROI has a population of 4.5 million in total. Cork supposedly has nearly half a million in the metro area. Limerick has over 150,000. Galway has about 80,000 in the metro area. These are the 4 highest populated areas of Ireland. You will see more population along the eastern seaboard than the interior.

Compared to the likes of Oregon, Washington, and Alaska - Ireland has no trees 

Yes, I have visited all the cities I've mentioned. Travel in Ireland isn't nearly as easily facilitated as it is in the US. They do have superior public transport. But it is very slow outside of the major cities if you can not catch the train that only goes between major metroplexes, and they do not have the huge autobahn-inspired freeway network we have. This has stung me over and over as I would look at a map or gps or google and assume 150 miles is going to take me 2 hours. In practice, it has taken me nearly twice as long on occasion. 

I actually love Ireland for it, though. I love that it feels untouched in places. I love that it seems to be held in time much more so than any other place I have visited. I don't mind stopping on occasion to let a farmer move their flock. Or to dodge a cart. Perhaps it's me sentimental in middle age. But I admire a country that hasn't changed drastically as we have.


----------



## wyk (Mar 8, 2012)

ECHO-Echo-echo said:


> Heck I didn't even know you had trees in Irland.....LOL
> 
> Using a 365 for cutting cookies...really?
> 
> I go out to the garage and start my saws up just to smell the fumes....Love that 2 cycle smell. I quit using hand saws just to get the smell, not because chain saws are easier.....LOL.......:hmm3grin2orange:



I dunno what hours Logger puts in, but spending 5 days a week, for 6-8 hours a day hunched over a chainsaw and you learn to appreciate the cleaner burning ones.


----------



## logger 12345 (Mar 8, 2012)

wyk said:


> I dunno what hours Logger puts in, but spending 5 days a week, for 6-8 hours a day hunched over a chainsaw and you learn to appreciate the cleaner burning ones.





exactly,a man has only got one set of lungs so he may aswell take care of them!


----------



## logger 12345 (Mar 8, 2012)

ok readers of this thread,thanks for the paitence so far with all the 'small stuff' i have been cutting,well there has already been some large trees and i have pretty much only started,so far we have bought back maybe 20 traliers of firewood and half of that is sold already so it already has been quite profitable work,not to mention relaxed and enjoyable.

anyway,as i have mentioned i will be moving in to the large woodland aera soon,i will have a lot of work to get in there as a long roadway needs to be cleared,i will do it all manually as there is no time limit here,i am doing this work at my own pace fitting it in with another job right now,i am here maybe only 3 days in the week so you can understand there really isn't any panic,it all started with me simply looking for some nice firewood for myself and now that i have a lot of demand i am obviously cutting more and more to sell also as another sort of sideline job.

so be paitent and stay tuned for the larger trees and some amazing scenery to come soon,remember this thread won't be an overnight thing,it may go on for a numer of years :msp_thumbup:



some updates from today,a few more small trees taken out of the way,just spent two hours here today.
i stopped counting the days now here so it's just an update as i go procedure.


if you are a paitent person with time on your hands and in no hurry like me then you will enjoy the updates along the way
as i say i am my own boss here and there really is no hurry here.

i really can't wait though to get in to the larger trees,they will be well worth the wait!



some of these trees here may seem small but believe me some of the MOST desirable firewood in ireland
at the moment "whitethorn" it is incredible firewood and can be burned fresh pretty much!


----------



## logger 12345 (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## logger 12345 (Mar 8, 2012)

like i say this is no rushed job,all trees are as valuable as the next big and small all will be cut,when i move in to the main woodland ahead
you will see that i am not talking crap,it is quite large and for sure i will have a life time of wood there! :msp_thumbup:


at the moment we are also doing up an old tractor fordson dexta,this is an antique and had just been resprayed too,i will shoot up some pics over the weekend,we are in the process of doing some jobs to get it running good,i will use it here too with a larger tralier when i move in to the woods,my father will help me out too then from time to time,as of now my missus and small boy of 6 years both help me out here everyday,i am never working here alone,and thats a good thing!

dan


----------



## logger 12345 (Mar 9, 2012)

some updates from today,before we cut any more trees we decided to get all our cut trees out and home,
result- a fine load of great wood!



it was a lovely day but ground soaked from last few days of rain.


----------



## logger 12345 (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## logger 12345 (Mar 9, 2012)

to the deppo to cut some up for splitting...


----------



## logger 12345 (Mar 9, 2012)

good ole 365sp after it's work


----------



## logger 12345 (Mar 9, 2012)

where i cut at the deppo is our own land,my home is only two miles from here,the house in the pic is my brothers he just built last year.this place where i cut here is a site we own and we must take away and dispose of all the rubbish now which is building up,we demolished a house for a person last year remains of fire damage,so we had to bring all the crap here,i will bury it soon with the 360 track machine. place is also water logged right now,surprising too cause we are up high on a mountain 1100ft above sea level to be precise!


----------



## drkstaunton (Mar 9, 2012)

365sp looking good,as i said i think you'd be mad to change for a softer newer saw!!
how is the economy?


----------



## BroncoRN (Mar 9, 2012)

I just noticed you aren't wearing chaps. How come?


----------



## wyk (Mar 9, 2012)

dancan said:


> What are you trying to say ?



I once read that, per square foot of retail space, no place in the world burns thru more beer than the Irish Pubs in Dublin on weekends in summer.


----------



## drkstaunton (Mar 10, 2012)

nice pics again,so any updates on the bigger trees? did that large oak come down yet


----------



## logger 12345 (Mar 28, 2012)

28-03-2012

ohh hello all,been a long time sinse i updated here,sort of forgot about taking camera until today! well the weather at the moment is fantastic,it is really sunny and warm,think we could be getting an early summer,the temps are up around 14 degrees and sunny which is good for this time of year here,the land has dryed up dramaticly with us been able to go to a new entrance to get to the BIG WOODLAND faster.
anyway today we cut down a large ASH tree and the day went super! some lovely wood in it.
here in ireland we also sell these to make hurleys (don't know if you have heard of the famous irish game,hurling! ) :msp_biggrin:


here is a slideshow to make things a little faster than uploading tonns of pics.

so far lately we have been cutting sycamore,chestnut,ash,blackthorn,whitethorn and some willow

[video=youtube;_74FOhtT8CQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_74FOhtT8CQ[/video]


----------



## logger 12345 (Mar 28, 2012)

LARGE ASH TREE..










nicola standing on the tree we cut 


























i love this one we took today of the hugging horses!


----------



## logger 12345 (Mar 28, 2012)

the large ash tree i cut i didn't have my wedges with me of sledge today i left them in another job so i had to use a differnt style hinge cut to push the tree in the falling direction,totally wouldn't reccomend this type of cutting,it is dangerous and don't do it,i usually use my wedges and gear to saftly take trees down. this tree also had a high degree of lean so it was a straight forward gravity fall.


----------



## logger 12345 (Mar 28, 2012)

and here is what's left of the large ash tree......
after the 365special got it's chain near it


----------



## dancan (Mar 28, 2012)

Stop letting the leprechaun to stand on the stumps LOL !


----------



## BroncoRN (Mar 28, 2012)

Looks good man. I have no trees to cut on.....


----------



## Gkiesel (Mar 28, 2012)

Good to see you still at it. Having a bit of trouble understanding why the land owner would want the land cleared so much. It doesn't seem that there is much woodland in Ireland. I would think you would be more selective in clearing and leave some wooded areas. G


----------



## drkstaunton (Mar 29, 2012)

Gkiesel said:


> Good to see you still at it. Having a bit of trouble understanding why the land owner would want the land cleared so much. It doesn't seem that there is much woodland in Ireland. I would think you would be more selective in clearing and leave some wooded areas. G




i was there two weeks back to take a look and all i can say is the main woodand is huge,he wants it cleared because these trees were never intended to be there for a start off,there is years and years of wood here,the farmer that has it now got it in a will to him so he needs to first be able to get in to the main dwelling aera then i think logger was saying he is going to rebuild the old dwelling aera near the woodland,this place is idle sinse 50's now 

keep up logger,good stuff! i must give a shout to you with the 61 saw to take a look,i'm not so happy about the new kit it's dead enough,either that or an air leak


----------



## drkstaunton (Mar 29, 2012)

logger 12345 said:


> 28-03-2012
> 
> ohh hello all,been a long time sinse i updated here,sort of forgot about taking camera until today! well the weather at the moment is fantastic,it is really sunny and warm,think we could be getting an early summer,the temps are up around 14 degrees and sunny which is good for this time of year here,the land has dryed up dramaticly with us been able to go to a new entrance to get to the BIG WOODLAND faster.
> anyway today we cut down a large ASH tree and the day went super! some lovely wood in it.
> ...










that tree looks damn big,sounded loud when it hit the canvas


----------



## logger 12345 (Mar 31, 2012)

thanks derek,give me a phonecall when you are around and we will take a look at that saw.

ok so i am clearing the road now to the main woods,this evening i will have a video of the complete road way in and maybe sneak footage of the main woodland,wow some large trees in here. :msp_mellow::cool2:


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 1, 2012)

*some MAJOR UPDATES!!*

SOME MAJOR UPDATES!

finally some major updates,the weather was so good so it enabled us to clear the road way up to the dwelling aera,this is the 
PLACE i have talked about from the very start,here ahead you will see some pictures of a tree we cut on the way in to the dwelling aera.it's great to be finally here,now the REAL WORK starts 


large chestnut tree ready to be taken down.










440xtorq




















whats left of it now....







cutting it up with the 365sp


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 1, 2012)

on the road to the BIG WOODLAND...


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 1, 2012)

nissan patrol 3.0 dohc turbo diesel powerhouse








could do with a cleaning...


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 1, 2012)

*And finally made it up to the woodland!!*

nice load up of that last tree













 so here is the latest news!


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 1, 2012)

*And finally made it up to the woodland!!*

some major updates on the way.


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 2, 2012)

*And finally made it up to the woodland!!*

AND FINALLY MADE IT UP TO THE WOODLAND!!

so this is what i was talking about from the start,so here is a sneak preview for you,this is it the main woodland which 
i have been assigned to clear,it is almost a sin to cut any of them,lot of fantastic ash trees which i will be selling for numerous uses,this woodland is huge,well it is the landowners wish to clear it so if i don't he will just hire somebody else to do it,so chin up and full steam ahead for me and nicola 

see in the video the very large douglas fir,or maybe scots pine,they are massive and the 365sp will be taking care of those,if i decie to take them down,i will decide later,i might let them till last,i will see.



so the story went a little like this,we started in late january of this year,it was wet,we worked hard and took home a lot of trees,we then went to the main entrance to the abandoned farm (sinse 50's) and started to clear the long road way in,aprox 2miles in,this is long considering it is a passage way in and very densely overgrown! so we finally cleared a way in,now we can drive in and turn,cut in the main woods,load up and drive home )))))






here is a sneak preview of the old abandoned dwelling aera,i am probably the first soul in here to work since late 50's

[video=youtube;BomerUIvNig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BomerUIvNig[/video]





SO NOW THE REAL WORK BEGINS!! 


so stay tuned folks for another video tomorrow of the complete roadway in that we cleared,tedious job indeed!

regards
dan


----------



## w8ye (Apr 2, 2012)

Those pine trees are pretty big.

You will need to plan carefully with your 365SP


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 2, 2012)

w8ye said:


> Those pine trees are pretty big.
> 
> You will need to plan carefully with your 365SP





exactly,i will have to take my time,once one of these bad boys comes crashing down there is no time to think!
they look bigger in real life.

i'm debating with the missus about letting them there,but it's a tough call,the landowner wants them gone unfortunatly and i need as much wood as i can use,but it's a real shame to cut them as they are old and very big,i think they will be coming down either way.


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 2, 2012)

ok i have some updates after today,we worked very hard me and nicola,we basicly didn't even need to enter the woods yet we were taking some trees around the old dwelling house (as seen on the recent video of the place) all i can say is it's great to be finally around some large trees,and it's great too that i am done with the most of the clearing..that brush was hell back there.
the weather is fantastic and really dry so it's great for this work right now,tomorrow is a day for making some deliveries,i got two customers to deliver some wood to so i may now get much work done tomorrow.

work today:
so we had a great day today,we cut some large trees around the old house,i am in the process of doing a new video and some pics so i will let those do the talking.

for those intrested,if you look at the new video coming shortly you will see us driving in to the old farm from the public road on top of the hill straight through all the roadway we cleared right in to the woodlands which was deserted sinse 1947 

enjoy the pics and video to come.



i am wrecked after today!!! 

dan


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 2, 2012)

ok before my new video which shows you all the old roadway we cleared of overgrowth to make our way in first some pics of todays work,some very large trees 
see these also in video.



ok as i mentioned for those who are intrested in this i am now in the main woodland and will be here for a longgggggg time 




first we decided to cut a few outside around near the old building some large ash trees
lovely wood in these.


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 2, 2012)

and another goes down!








time to get this cut up no problem for MR 365sp













the berries on the ivy which surronds the tree.


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 2, 2012)

time to sharpen the saws before the next monster tree...

























and the first tree of the day all loaded up


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 2, 2012)

ok the next tree was a biggie...and dangerous degree of lean! you might have to rotate your pc :msp_wink:








and the bigger they are the harder they fall!!


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 2, 2012)

time to cut this bad boy up!


























RESULT:


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 2, 2012)

second load of the day,very productive day and all this wood is already sold 















ok watch out for my special video,it is long but the reason for this is to show you what we had to clear and the long passage way in,it will give you a great idea of where i go here to get to the woodland to do my work.

all the best 
dan


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 2, 2012)

ok indept video of where we go to work,from the public road on top of the hill all the way to the bottom in to the woodland,it also
shows you the roadway we needed to clear first in order to be make it possible to get in!


this video is a MUST for any offroad fans,later in the video it shows the harsh terrain we need to travel to make it in,but it's no problem to the nissan beast, enjoy it's long but worth the watch if you are intrested in this thread.:msp_biggrin:


dan


[video=youtube;ub29CknCFk4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ub29CknCFk4[/video]


----------



## BroncoRN (Apr 2, 2012)

You ever thought about getting a bigger trailer? More wood and fewer trips....

Last video didnt work????


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 3, 2012)

BroncoRN said:


> You ever thought about getting a bigger trailer? More wood and fewer trips....
> 
> Last video didnt work????





yes i have thought about this and i would like a larger tralier but i'm afraid this one will have to do as it's all i have right now. 
i think it's better not to but the veichle under any more strain anyway as some places here are still soft.

did the first video on top of this page work??

i can upload the more recent video again on vimeo,it will be up here this evening. 

dan


----------



## dancan (Apr 3, 2012)

Does moss cover everything that stands still over there ?
Some of that stuff you cut looks millable . Got no buddy's with a mill to turn some of that firewood into a more valuable product ?


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 3, 2012)

dancan said:


> Does moss cover everything that stands still over there ?
> Some of that stuff you cut looks millable . Got no buddy's with a mill to turn some of that firewood into a more valuable product ?




funny you say that as i was thinking the same the other day,it's almost a shame to cut some of these for firewood,i must start saving some and bringning them home in tree lengths,maybe i might get a customer for them as a more valuable product.
i did mention alright about selling some for the making of hurlies this is a sport we play in ireland with the hurley made out of ash wood.





anyway does this video work folks?
again this is an attempt to post a video to show the amount of old unused roadway we had to clear of brush and overgrowth.


[video=dailymotion;xpvf0z]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xpvf0z_clearing-land-for-hardwood-timber_lifestyle[/video]




ohh dan by the way,yes the moss covers almost everything,but a larger pain in the butt is the ivy it grows on all
large trees,it's a nuissance and very offputting when trying to judge falling /backcuts


----------



## BroncoRN (Apr 3, 2012)

Last video still no go. Says it contains wmg and umg which are blocked by your (our) country. What is wmg and umg?

Most of us wish we could get an suv much like yours over here with a turbo diesel. And yours is tdi, 4x4, AND has a locker in rear axle!


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 3, 2012)

still can't see the video?? :msp_confused:

i wonder is it just where you are living,maybe others can see it,it could depend on which state you are in maybe,i can try and
upload it on another uploader and see.

can anybody else here watch them??


yeah to be honest i am well happy with the nissan it's a very easy machine to run and maintain,in the two years i have it now i have 80k miles on it and done nothing to it only the usual services,but i believe it's all in the driving,i drive slow whilst towing as i recon this is the killer for a lot of machines fast driving while towing,it has a high towing capacity but i still baby it while towing weight,it's better for everything.

you lads have some monster engines in the states though and cheaper fuel so you can't really complain now ?? :msp_thumbup:


----------



## w8ye (Apr 3, 2012)

I've always watched the videos in this thread with no problem. In fact I never gave it any thought that some people would not be able to watch them?


----------



## BroncoRN (Apr 3, 2012)

w8ye said:


> I've always watched the videos in this thread with no problem. In fact I never gave it any thought that some people would not be able to watch them?



I can see all of them but the last one which makes no sense. 

I wish I had a diesel my 2004 Chevrolet Trailblazer has an inline six and put out 275hp and 275 ft-lbs of torque and states it can tow 5500lbs with its 3.73 rear axle. But I get maybe 15 mpg in the city and best ever is 19 mpg on the highway. And whenever I tow my enclosed trailer it gets 11 or 12 mpg - I might as well have bought an Excursion or a Suburban.


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 3, 2012)

yes but isn't your fuel much cheaper there than here?? petrol here is 162euro per liter and diesel is 157euro per liter,it's pretty messed up and very anoying because in any line of work such as mine with a lot of driving involved the end customer don't want to pay fuel costs,so i just have a set price per tonne of firewood now and it covers everything.

there are rumours that fuel prices are going to go to 2euros per liter but i think it has stabilised now a little,it's mostly our own government tax that is the problem here and the stupid issues our government got the country in to... 


fuel costs were mentioned already in this thread a while back and i remember somebody saying that you lads have fuel much @ far better prices than us!

lucky you!!! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## BroncoRN (Apr 3, 2012)

Holy Baloney thats $8 a gallon!! Its about $4.15 a gallon for diesel here.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Apr 4, 2012)

Unleaded 91 oct $1.58 / ltr here.:msp_mad:
LPG gas 79.9 cents / ltr :msp_mad:


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 4, 2012)

Stihlman441 said:


> Unleaded 91 oct $1.58 / ltr here.:msp_mad:
> LPG gas 79.9 cents / ltr :msp_mad:





prices still lower than here!!


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 4, 2012)

anyway,i'm off to he woods again this morning,i am feeling a little tired after clearing that roadway in,it was tough going with the 440xtorq,can't believe i done it all with that small saw,the two saws are just excellent with no bother so far.

i hope today is another safe productive day.

later
dan


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 4, 2012)

some work today :msp_biggrin:

i'm extremly impressed with this ASH,the quality is very high,it's all going very well and it's selling as fast as it's been cut.
:msp_smile:



two bulk bags heading off to happy customers today who always like to see ASH wood arriving as it's in such 
high demand it sells really great.


superior wood this ash.
















just take a look at the ASH wood,it's SUPERB!!


----------



## dancan (Apr 4, 2012)

When your customer gets the wood do they have to resplit the chunks or do they just burn the blocks as is ?


----------



## Stihlman441 (Apr 5, 2012)

So you sell it green un seasoned ?.
If so how good is that
no stacking
get paid straight away
i like it :msp_biggrin:


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 5, 2012)

good questions lads,the blocks are cut as the customer wants them,i usually wait to get a call and then ask what size they wish to have them at,some customers like them small others large,the FIR and spruce we usually cut shorter as seen at the start of this thread for splitting reasons,we use axe mostly for splitting and find it no problem and as fast as our tractor driven splitter.as i say the SPRUCE AND FIR need to be cut shorter cause they are very knotted wood! 
the ASH as most of you know can be cut long as it's a breeze to split.

i must take some pictures of my antique fordson superdexta tractor when i get a chance now too :msp_biggrin:
we are currently getting it ready for work.



stihl man

yeah most of the wood i cut goes out this way but if the person is fussy and demands seasoned wood i have some now covered at home under plastic drying so it is drying faster,90percent of my customers don't care,they are very fussy about the FIR AND SPRUCE been seasoned though as it seems to take longer to dry.



dan


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 6, 2012)

*the work continues*

friday 6th april 2012



so yesterday we got stuck with the nissan,we went to the bottom of the field for a look around near the horses,unfortunatly we hadn't a camera yesterday with us so i didn't get pictures of my brothers modified landrover pulling us out,it was very swampy and wet here at the bottom,it may not have looked much but it was very soggy and deep even with diff lock on no good,time to get that winch i think for situations like these.









we drove down today to take a few pics of where i got stuck





















team husqvarna ready for action














some more ash cut and ready to go








my tralier wrecked a bearing yesterday so i am picking it back up today after getting a local man to repair it.


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 6, 2012)

i notice on some of my pictures there is a slight 'blur' i can't understand why because the camera was never damaged or dropped,ohh well i hope it clears up from it!





some more updates,i walked around the old farm today,no body lived here sinse the 50's so you can get an idea of how old it is 

enjoy the pictures to come,first more work today.


















more of that large ash tree we cut recently








a look at some of the land here,at the bottom of that field is where i got stuck near the old railway line discontinued sinse the early 80's


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 6, 2012)

*time to look around the old farm not used sinse 50's*

time to look around here and see the old buildings....

A STEP BACK IN TIME 




where we park up after arriving in











one of the old farm houses
















surrounded and sheltered by nice ash trees













a walk to the barn

a "chilling" name to read in such an old deserted place


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 6, 2012)

we walk on further and look around....



the foxes den hidden away at the side of the old barn
























looking out in to the forest from the barn,this is where we are going to work,look at that large douglas fir towering over
all the large ash trees.










an old jar for some drink.....









a fine solid structure










leaning ash trees around the barn


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 6, 2012)

lovely ash forest,this farm will have a lot of potential once i have it all cleared and done.














old rotton tree stump









when inside this is the way out,remember we had the painstaking task of clearing all this path with the 440chainsaw
of overgrowth and brush-hedgeing,done it all in our own time to keep costs low.









and the way in







lovely land and horses










what's left of a large ash tree,the stump,this is the big one we cut the other day...
this was a 'hinge' cut up higher for comfort while cutting,then i just cut away the bottom part at this angle after
the tree had fallen,i can cut more off it...


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## NHlocal (Apr 7, 2012)

*Husky 365-special.....*

I found your thread a few days ago and have been reading through it as I am able. Great pictures and video. :msp_thumbsup: I really 
appreciate your enthusiasm for the work you are doing, and the wife helps too...nice!:msp_biggrin: You've got a real good saw with that 
365special, I have almost the same thing, a 362xp special. It's an '05 and I have done quite a lot of cutting with it. It will take almost 
anything I throw at it. Here's a few pics with the same bar as you have. Thanks for the pics and video, keep them coming! 
Work safe! ::thumbsup::


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 7, 2012)

and more ASH trees met their maker today....


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 7, 2012)

and some wood stored up so far with a lot been sold in between....

the ivy is a real PAIN IN THE BUTT lol.... not to mention the way some of the trees lean they require a higher back cut
to make things quicker,this is part of working with trees you get to develope bad habbits that i wouldn't reccomend to any.
just stick to the safer cuts with all the wedges and tools.


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 7, 2012)

and some wood stored up at the deppo even though a lot has sold already fast....


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 7, 2012)

and as you will see in my other thread about my handlebar incident here is my 365special now after my new modd


----------



## bull2five (Apr 11, 2012)

logger 12345 said:


> [video=youtube;QGls6kMWQcg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGls6kMWQcg[/video]



Hey Logger,

Just came found this thread and I 'm really enjoying reading, looking at photos but the the videos say private when I try and watch them. :confused2:


----------



## johncinco (Apr 11, 2012)

I'll give ya this, you sure are one hard worker. You have your work cut out for you for several years to come. 

Any idea when that house was built? We get excited when things are 200 years old around here, I find it interesting when looking at things from Europe that go back way beyond that. 

I recently heard it called "a giant moss covered rock". It certainly holds up to that.


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 11, 2012)

hey lads,

sorry about the videos,they should be ok now,i had them on private by accident messing with some settings lastnight.

thanks for the feedback,we are after a lot of work today,the land is soaked again,typical of here in ireland,we get the land lovely and dry then rain comes out of nowhere and it's like a swamp again,not to worry though we will work on as we did today.


anyway, got a load of work done today and i have a flood of new pics and vid,we are now making a start in the woodland at some ASH trees they are really fantastic and very large.they look to be very promising indeed.


this time of year we need to pay special attention to the envoirnment around us,even though it is not so pleasent to cut certain trees in all there beauty and splendour,as the man says-buisness is buisness and it must be done,if i don't do it somebody else will as it is the landowners wish at this stage to do the work,when we have to cut we need to pay attention to the wildlife around us,we can only cut a section now here at a time and we have the trees checked thouroughly for birds nests etc and any other wild birds that may be hatching,what i have planned to cut right now are PERFECT and hold NO threat to wildlife and birds.after this section i can cut away outside around the farm where i was up until now and let the woods alone until the birds have gone in july and hatched.

to be envoirmently firendly as possible is my main aim here aswell as making it a productive cycle.

i am also looking in to certain investors in some of this WOOD for other purposes used in sawmills.


stay tuned for the updates shortly,

dan


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 11, 2012)

johncinco said:


> I'll give ya this, you sure are one hard worker. You have your work cut out for you for several years to come.
> 
> Any idea when that house was built? We get excited when things are 200 years old around here, I find it interesting when looking at things from Europe that go back way beyond that.
> 
> I recently heard it called "a giant moss covered rock". It certainly holds up to that.





cheers!!

yeah i love anything like this,old stuff just coming across them and knowing you are probably the first one to cut trees here maybe in 50years or so,ohh those building as you say wouldn't surprise me if they are over 150+years old maybe 200yrs... not much left of them now....apart from the main one at the bottom near where i park that is not in bad conditon at all the stone work.


giant moss covered rock just about sums it up here


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 11, 2012)

ok some updates,another fantastic ASH tree today 



the gear!








oregon chainsaw pance.must start to wear it,too damn hot 











another fine mature ASH TREE
















and down she goes!


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 11, 2012)

ok time to limb and cut it up......




husqvarna 365sp with carbon hanlde doing the job first on the largest end


























extremly hard ASH tree,but no sweat to the 365sp


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 11, 2012)

time to limb it now with the husqvarna 440xtorq









and here i am ........ 










what's left of the tree now
















ok time to move in to the woods now as the rest of that passage way where i was today got too wet
in the last two days,we will continue here again to clear the way in maybe a few weeks.





THE ASH WOODS!


clearing some bushes out of the way and small trees so the ASH trees can fall saftly


440 xtorq


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 11, 2012)

these are just some of the small trees i am clearing in the woods!!


this is our FIRST DAY IN THE WOODS 

















ok so i have some woodland cleared to fall my LARGE ASH in the morning,there are a vast amount of trees in here.
will take a long time,we will be moving around,like i say we will take a section of ash trees here then when it drys maybe move back to where i was today again to clear the rest of the roadway out to the other side of the farm opposite to the way we came in,










the first ASH trees to fall tomorrow morning in this woodland


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 11, 2012)

i am doing a short video to show where i am starting in the woods tomorrow


----------



## tommyus4 (Apr 11, 2012)

Great pics, always enjoy 'em.


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 11, 2012)

thanks!!




ok so i am uploading a video which i would HIGHLY reccomend anybody following this thread to watch,basicly it's my first attempt to cut some LARGE ash trees in the woods,pictures don't do the height of these trees any justice so i would reccomend watching this video. you will see in the video on both sides there are extremly high strong ASH trees so i am in the middle clearing away all the smaller stuff out of the way,i have a few loads already in the smaller stuff and i havn't hardly started yet cutting anything :hmm3grin2orange: so basicly i am clearing a nice path to drop the large ash trees,the video shows exactly the size of these
BAD BOYS! 



dan




[video=youtube;U-fdwv1LesQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-fdwv1LesQ[/video]


----------



## Stihlman441 (Apr 11, 2012)

Good stuff Dan and keep up the good work.
Can you please clean off the camera lens smug that's shows up in your pics. :msp_smile:


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 12, 2012)

thanks!

yes i am working on the camera lense,there is a smudge and i don't know why....it's not that old,maybe got a little damp inside
i am hoping it will dry out. 


time will tell cause i doubt any way of cleaning them.


dan:msp_wink:


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 12, 2012)

my own fire lastnight around 9:30PM with some ASH & silver birtch,very cosy room we had,allthough this stove is not huge it heats up the room and downstairs in our home immencly!!



the hardwoods burning in full swing,after an hour....













and around 2hours later it was RED hot and topped it up again with more loggs 












ok so today is thursday the 12th and we are off to the woods to cut more ASH trees.
will update this evening of the days work,THANK GOD no more clearing bushes!!



dan


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 12, 2012)

ok,PHEW,long day,tired as hell after it,tough work...once again both saws performed flawlessly!! i'm extremly delighted with both these chainsaws,i would highly reccomend them to anybody,anyway,i will let the pictures do the talking,we got two large loads of ASH home today and we have our log piles as shown here in the pics after todays work ready to load up and bring home whenever.




first some pictures of the roadway now after a lot of rain








loading up the large ash tree from yesterday



















place is fairly wet now


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 12, 2012)

as you can see very wet roadway in now.but not a problem for the nissan.










ok so time to go in the woods and plan the first few trees out today,we cleared a nice area in the center to FELL all the 
trees in to,some had dangeous degree of lean angles so i had to control that with wedges and bring them to fall where i 
wanted.worked out great with no problems today.








first one down



























first cluster of LOVELY ASH to fall long and nice pole size,the next one is much wider and higher though in next pics


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 12, 2012)

first cluster still almost done









and one left of this cluster
















not so small in person either

























nearly the first batch done now


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 12, 2012)

still the first few,getting adjusted to the new woods!











sun is out now and it's lovely here,i can hear the cuckoo singing a tune up high in the forest.












ok first cluster STILLLLLL












first cluster heaped,not bad for a start off and after half hour


















cutting what's left with husqvarna 365sp,will be no waste here.


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 12, 2012)

ok first cluster of ASH trees done and dusted









i will cut more of these stumps later on...






























time to move on today to another cluster of fantastic ASH which are getting BIGGER AND BIGGER :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 12, 2012)

ok second cluster of ASH


these are far from small,maybe 50ft high and wide !!










one down!!









nice work 440xtorq










here is a tree nearby i will be taking in august,large douglas FIR,i will wait first till all the wildlife have gone
i may even leave this till last....












working on the second cluster












few logs heaped from the start of the second batch,LOVELY ASH!!!


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 12, 2012)

and working away hard at second cluster of ash trees


----------



## NHlocal (Apr 12, 2012)

Well done. opcorn:opcorn:
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 12, 2012)

so this place was WELL worth the work clearing in for!
i'm EXTREMLY pleased with the quality of this wood,unreal! :msp_biggrin:



so i am doing a quick video of the 365sp in action with a freshly sharpened chain cutting some ASH today.



all the best
dan:msp_wink:


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 12, 2012)

NHlocal said:


> Well done. opcorn:opcorn:
> Work safe. ::thumbsup::





thanks very much!

same to you :msp_wink:


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 12, 2012)

just to explain some of the hinge cuts i used,some of the trees were leaning back the other way so i had to bring a high back cut also using the wedges to control the tree and push them forward and to fall in to the center where i done all the limbing.
another thing i love about ASH trees,never much waste either.

dan


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 12, 2012)

quick video of my 365sp cutting some ash after i just gave it a fresh sharpening with a new oregon file,rakers
were checked and flat-filed down a little too. cutting awesome!



[video=youtube;HhqcTaTHCDw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhqcTaTHCDw[/video]


----------



## NHlocal (Apr 12, 2012)

logger 12345 said:


> quick video of my 365sp cutting some ash after i just gave it a fresh sharpening with a new oregon file,rakers
> were checked and flat-filed down a little too. cutting awesome!
> 
> 
> ...



.....love those Huskys! :msp_thumbsup: Thanks again for sharing pics and video of the love you have for working with 
your Huskys, and giving us a look at your beautiful country. :msp_thumbup: Keep up the good work. 
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## tommyus4 (Apr 12, 2012)

I too love the views from across the world. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 13, 2012)

thanks lads for the feedback!

very appreciated,i am off to work now again and i am drained!!!!  it sure is tough work though.
thing is i am still sort of wrecked after all the clearing we had to do my arms are sore from swinging the 440 around the place
to clear the bushes,it was the toughest work i had to do getting in to this woods,and still is tough to manoeuvre around in here as it's so wet but the GOOD news is the work is getting easier now as we are in the woods,it's cleaner,less clearing and less tiring.

later,have a good day to you all.
weather is sunny and clear here today and i'm off to work @ quater to eleven,friday morning.


dan


----------



## BroncoRN (Apr 13, 2012)

Still love reading this thread! Wish I could start work at quarter to eleven. On my work days Im up at 520 and dont get home till about 8. And I doubt my job is as rewarding....


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 14, 2012)

cheers broncoRN,

funny you mentioned that because i had a very early start today,was at the job at 9:00am this is early for me to be down there because in reality i have loads of wood stored up now and there is no hurry doing it,besides i have a lot more stuff on around home and some building jobs i need to partisapate in right now,but i got a god two days work in now since i last updated so i have a LOT of updates....

i agree,i bet you work hard too,this job will only be rewarding in the cold /winter weather,even though i am selling wood all the time i won't really reap the rewards until autum/winter time.

as they say about working with timber---- "it will warm you three times before it ever gets in the fire,cutting it,loading it and splitting it" :msp_biggrin: this is before you ever attempt to burn it for some heat lol




ok so some updates!



so we got some of the stacks of wood home since we last updated,it was a busy time because there is no easy way in to the woods with the tralier,we have to walk a little with each wood.BUT HEY we love this work so it's no problem....it's better to keep costs down as if i have to get in machinery it could not be as well paying then,i like to keep things small and take my own precious time.


cutting up another ASH tree


















ASH stack


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 14, 2012)

and the work goes on








ok time to drop a few more small ones just to clear up this top section


a job for the440xtorq


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 14, 2012)

these trees seriously have to be the FINEST ASH trees i have ever seen.........

just look at the texture of this bark,like a snakes skin!















time to cut down some of the larger stumps....a good man leaves nothing behind
















and the 365sp makes an apperence


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 14, 2012)

those large stumps next with the 365sp


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 14, 2012)

some nice amount of wood stacked now,BUT time to take it away...
















some of these ash trees are bloody dangerously tall.....maybe 60ft


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 14, 2012)

finished stumps here in this section..








my very own home made custum carbon handlebar holding up 100percent 








team husqvarna


















loading up.....


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 14, 2012)

another load of this amazing ASH 









and another.....





















i have my sights set on you two :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin: douglas fir HUGE.......
watch how they tower over the already 60ft tall ash trees :O


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 14, 2012)

and another load


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 17, 2012)

well not much to update here right now,i have a lot to do but i'm afraid the weather has put a stop to any progress
right now!! it's gone in the space of 48hours to dry summer like weather to wet blizzard winter weather 
the land 3 weeks ago i could litterly drive every inch,now i can't even hardly get in,well i can but it is WET as hell in there.
is hell wet? i think it might be :hmm3grin2orange:

the woods must be one of the most peaceful and serene places i have ever been,i love it here,i joked to my missus that i would love to own the place and move here :hmm3grin2orange: she laughed at me and said 3-4 days a week was enough! 


so weather now to improve cause today i am by the fire here spending some time on arborist site :msp_w00t::hmm3grin2orange:


there is one peculiar thing that i want to update,in the woods it seems to be taken over by a certain WEED which i am sort of trying to diagnose what type it is,it is the most DISGUSTING SMELLING thing i have ever been near.....
the odour seems to improve when some trees are cut away,but these weeds are horrible smelling,they smell like GAS.
the soil here is extremly rich,maybe this is the reason......
next time i am in the woods i will take a pic of it



also i have checked out my carbon handlebar modd on the 365 and want to update that is is perfect and 
doing the job 100percent!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 17, 2012)

Clean the smudge off your camera lens........drivin me cross-eyed 

:hmm3grin2orange:

Cheers


----------



## beelsr (Apr 17, 2012)

great thread... :msp_thumbsup: 

but yeah, clean the lens. if it's not a smear on the lens surface, i.e., you can't see it. It must be internal on the sensor.

if that's the case, not much is going to clean it without sending it out.

the best hack is to put a cup or so of uncooked rice in a ziptip baggie and put the camera in the baggie. you want to put it in a warm - not hot, warm. basically, you're trying to get the moisture inside into a vapor phase so that the rice will absorb it out of the enclosed airspace in the bag.

have all the little rubber flip covers open, battery/sd card hatch open, etc... best to out the bag where you want it and then just lay the camera on top and zip it shut. moving it around will just get rice inside the camera and that's a different problem.

if the smear is oil-based, you're most likely out of luck on this...


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 17, 2012)

Adirondackstihl said:


> Clean the smudge off your camera lens........drivin me cross-eyed
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Cheers





haha :hmm3grin2orange:

it's driving me mad!!! lol. i must have a look and see will what beelsr says will work. if it don't work i guess i could be posting
up pictures of rice for the rest of the year,on the plus side it may draw a lot of intrest from the land of rising sun 


thanks lads!


----------



## mstang1988 (Apr 18, 2012)

*Read your thread*

Spent last night reading the thread. With cutting all that brush are you worried about a kickback and finding something with the tip?


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 18, 2012)

mstang1988 said:


> Spent last night reading the thread. With cutting all that brush are you worried about a kickback and finding something with the tip?





nah i never worry about kickback,it only happens when you use the tip of the bar and depends on which way you cut 
i never get any and when i do it's mild,i have got voilent kickbacks a few years back but you learn not to cut in that certain position of the bar,i feel it's common sense really when cutting,again depends on saw and user i guess too.i am 15half stone and the correct BMI for my height so i can carry and hold a saw fairly well,i guess a lot would depend on the user too and how he manages the saw.on another positive note the brush is fairly small now in the woods the worst is over with the brush thank god,there will be a lot in the woods too to clear paths in future but won't be as bad as it was clearing the road way in.

the 440 was a very impressive saw to clear with,it's extremly nimble and you would be shocked at how fast you get moving with it.


----------



## mstang1988 (Apr 18, 2012)

logger 12345 said:


> nah i never worry about kickback,it only happens when you use the tip of the bar and depends on which way you cut
> i never get any and when i do it's mild,i have got voilent kickbacks a few years back but you learn not to cut in that certain position of the bar,i feel it's common sense really when cutting,again depends on saw and user i guess too.i am 15half stone and the correct BMI for my height so i can carry and hold a saw fairly well,i guess a lot would depend on the user too and how he manages the saw.on another positive note the brush is fairly small now in the woods the worst is over with the brush thank god,there will be a lot in the woods too to clear paths in future but won't be as bad as it was clearing the road way in.
> 
> the 440 was a very impressive saw to clear with,it's extremly nimble and you would be shocked at how fast you get moving with it.



Right, I just wondered after watching the video it looked like the tip got close to a few branches but it could just be perspective and video magic  Like somebody else in the thread, visit Ireland is on the bucket list.


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 21, 2012)

*work continues....*

some updates:

ok so i hope you all are well and enjoying life and in good health,we got some work done since but the weather has been very poor and wet,i had bad luck yesterday and it turned in to a nightmare to say the least,my battery went flat,ok so it was on the way out for a long time,and i was sort of meaning to replace it,anyway it caught me out yesterday and when i went to start it i couldn't fire up the nissan so i was stuck miles in to the land,this wasn't the worst part,the worst part was my local friend who lives in the next farm was away playing golf,so i couldn't phone him with his tractor,so i needed to arrange my father to arrive with my car battery i figured if i jumped it to the nissan battery with my leads it should work,i had to walk 2 miles offroad in the very wet conditions with the car battery :msp_sleep: and it DIDN'T WORK.. 
plan -b was to get my fathers ford transit van battery removed and wheelbarrow it in to the site,again i had to walk back out with car battery two miles to the top of the road as my father can't drive in here it is too muddy,so i went back to the top to take out his an battery and took it back in with the wheelbarrow,again it didn't work either as my main battery would just drain everything,the nissan had a large engine :bang::bang: to make matters worse my wife nicola was with me and was sort of scared in the dark down in the old deserted woods.


so after another trip back up 2miles with the wheelbarrow,soaked wet in the pouring rain,i gave it up until this morning,i went to my local motorfactors and bought a new BATTERY ,this got the nissan working,BUT WHAT AN EVENING IT WAS YESTERDAY!!!

to put it in a nutshell i walked around for 3hours in the wet mud with heavy batteries and got no place.

i am having a beer now by the fire and feeling quite drained!


on a positive note,i have a new video and some pics coming of the recent work,we only could manage two days here since the weather was SOOOOO bad.....



old nissan patrol battery,what a nightmare of a long nights hassle this caused me!!










and new bosch heavy duty battery fitted this morning.


















dan


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 21, 2012)

ok so the work we done since before our battery drama left us stranded in the woods.....



new oregon chain,i got two new chains for the saws,both full sequence oregon chains.

440xtorq chain









fitted











killer weeds in the woods,these are the ones i spoke about earlier in the thread,they are incredibly smelly and horrible
to be around,they smell like GAS....can anybody tell me what they are??

as you can see the land is starting to go lovely and green now.
























NEXT ASH tree to get the 440 treatment


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 21, 2012)

he is quite tall




























stacking new ASH piles


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 21, 2012)

after clearing away all the smaller trees out of the way we can continue...


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 21, 2012)

stump after cutting away the henged part,just cutting it up now down along the trunk,sometimes i cut the henges up high for comfort


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 21, 2012)

i am leaving some smaller green trees behind for now,we will thin out the place of all the larger trees.



























spot this insect,the place is full of these guys,they have a lot of legs,sort of like a centipede


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 21, 2012)

limbing ASH tree





















time to tighten chain with the toolless tensioner on 440 xtorq


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;SuJbrBRibyg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuJbrBRibyg[/video]


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 22, 2012)

mstang1988 said:


> Right, I just wondered after watching the video it looked like the tip got close to a few branches but it could just be perspective and video magic  Like somebody else in the thread, visit Ireland is on the bucket list.




thanks for the intrest,yeah you should pay a visit sometime,well worth the trip!


----------



## dancan (Apr 22, 2012)

OK , you can cut all day wearing a coat , and breath through a mask , get a pair of chaps at least , they're not that hot and you'll get use to them , you've got way too much wet , slippery conditions , too much vine and green crap mixed in with that wood your cutting for the potential of something happening .............Now , I've said my bit and got it off my chest so carry on .

Could you post up a couple pics of the stoves that you guys use to burn the short bits of wood in ?


----------



## BroncoRN (Apr 22, 2012)

Are you keeping a tally on how much fuel and oil you are using on this project??


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 22, 2012)

dancan said:


> OK , you can cut all day wearing a coat , and breath through a mask , get a pair of chaps at least , they're not that hot and you'll get use to them , you've got way too much wet , slippery conditions , too much vine and green crap mixed in with that wood your cutting for the potential of something happening .............Now , I've said my bit and got it off my chest so carry on .
> 
> Could you post up a couple pics of the stoves that you guys use to burn the short bits of wood in ?





yes dan,i agree with most you have said,i have a pair of chaps but need to start wearing them again,i have a full suit of husqvarna (one piece suit) and it's light and need to start wearing them,i admit it been so used to forest work i get lazy about my gear and what i wear,the weather here the last few weeks has been wet so the updates you lads see are maybe one hour work per day.BUT in that one hour you could have an accident so PLEASE ARBORISTS DON'T USE ME AS A ROLE MODEL as i am lazy about wearing some of my gear,i WILL start soon now when i will be back to the full days working here when weather clears.


dan,the wood now is all long i am cutting,the only reason we cut short wood before was the FIR as it was hard to split 
with all the knots.

we can saftly cut the ash poles now even up to 15" as they are so easy to split.


i still cut small when needs be and customers demand it this way.


:msp_wink:


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 22, 2012)

BroncoRN said:


> Are you keeping a tally on how much fuel and oil you are using on this project??





good observation,YES i plan on keeping tally actually from tomorrow morning onwards cause to be honest the work here
is just begining now that we have reached the woods 





dan can here is the stove i use and it's powerful enough to heat my large two story house if it had a boiler,my one don't have a back boiler
therefor it throws more heat out in my sitting room


----------



## dancan (Apr 22, 2012)

Wouldn't an hour or so per day be the best way to get yourself conditioned to wearing the gear ?



Just sayin' .............:msp_smile:

What brand are the popular stove brands ?


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 22, 2012)

true i spose it would,but the weather here has been so damn changable,it's sunny and warm,then it's raining and cold,then you have the gear on and it's sunny again and too hot,you take some gear off then it's raining the cycle has been this way for the last few weeks this type of weather here is the worst


the most popular brands here are stanley,blacksmith (mine), Kiely Stoves, the most popular are the waterford stanley stove least
they would have the biggest name but the blacksmith are as popular and everybit as good,priced the same too.


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 25, 2012)

*wet wet wet....*

weather awfully wet here at the moment,regardless we are bringing home a lot of loads,and will continue to bring them home
today,we have 4-5 loads home since my last update,not bad considering it's so wet.... we have almost all our own firewood home now for this 2012 winter already so it's good to have that out of the way,now anything else i bring back will be all for sale,and the customers are in high demand of this ASH hardwood. we have a busy day of deliveries tomorrow :msp_biggrin:


here is what it's looking like outside my door at home right now :msp_wink:

WET....

we can see 6 counties from up here on a fine day,panoramic views here.









and some wood ready for my own fire,all ASH only,which i am burning right now,it burns awesome even fresh and lasts and 
lasts.....i got 3 hours lastnight out of two small logs and they put out immence heat.













these same bags are also the ones i deliver to my customers at up to 80euros per bag.
depending on season and conditions when delivered.


----------



## Warped5 (Apr 25, 2012)

logger 12345 said:


> weather awfully wet here at the moment,regardless we are bringing home a lot of loads,and will continue to bring them home
> today,we have 4-5 loads home since my last update,not bad considering it's so wet.... we have almost all our own firewood home now for this 2012 winter already so it's good to have that out of the way,now anything else i bring back will be all for sale,and the customers are in high demand of this ASH hardwood. we have a busy day of deliveries tomorrow :msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome view! Do you own any cannon?

Pretty stout lettle trailer too!


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 25, 2012)

thanks, 

the cannon is an AWESOME idea,love it..no unfortunately no i don't have cannons but i love the idea and who knows maybe in time i might have some here built in to the stone walls. 


or were you referring to a cannon camera? haha :wink2:


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 25, 2012)

logger 12345 said:


> weather awfully wet here at the moment,regardless we are bringing home a lot of loads,and will continue to bring them home
> today,we have 4-5 loads home since my last update,not bad considering it's so wet.... we have almost all our own firewood home now for this 2012 winter already so it's good to have that out of the way,now anything else i bring back will be all for sale,and the customers are in high demand of this ASH hardwood. we have a busy day of deliveries tomorrow :msp_biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



I hope you aren't storing wet or damp wood in those bags!


----------



## NHlocal (Apr 25, 2012)

*Beautiful countryside.....*

I continue to enjoy your updates and pictures. :msp_thumbsup: The countryside photo is beautiful!  
Thanks again and please continue to update and post pics. Oh yes, I'll add in also, please wear chaps. 
I would hate to hear about you getting hurt. :msp_sad: I wear mine every time I cut. :msp_thumbup:
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Apr 25, 2012)

I see you still havent cleaned your camera lens

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dancan (Apr 26, 2012)

What part of Ireland are you in ?


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 26, 2012)

just logged in to update and spotted photobucket acting up,can my pictures still be seen?

ok please bear with me here i must try and sort this out.
i think photobucket are asking me to gopro which means i need to pay them:bang: 


i thought it was a free picture service,any way around this,i don't have paypal active right now.


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 26, 2012)

yeah,i had some lovely updates of more countryside pics and the local FIR harvest,i guess it will have to wait now for a while
i need to get 30dollars paid in to my paypal asap to pay photobucket 

could be a while because i only use laser card no credit cards here i tore them up ages ago.
laser cards are the new credit cards here in ireland,now the next issue is how i'm going to get the money in to my paypal 
account to pay them....i have the money but i need it paypaled in to my account in order tp pay photobucket.

forum admins please bear with me until i get the potobucket acount paid and all the pics and stuff will then be 
visable again,

sorry about this folks.

:msp_sleep:






UPDATE:

ok so there was no need for me to panic at all,i didn't understand how photobucket worked,so basicly i have a "free" account on photobucket which means i have 10gb of bandwidth per month,basicly it means i can only upload so much per month,in fariness i have never exceeded it until now because i have uploaded so much this month.

anyway in a nutshell i will have to wait until next tuesday for my next FREE monthly bandwidth allowance which is another 10gb because the free bandwidth is added to the account which only automaticly goes by the anniversary of when one joined on photobucked,that means the 30th for me which is next tuesday.

this also means i don't have to pay THEM 

but i mayaswell just pay them when i have the chance as it is anoying to exceed the usage during the month.


looks like it has been a busy month for my thread with pics so........



i will update next tuesday now with more stuff.

regards
dan


----------



## BroncoRN (Apr 26, 2012)

There is a way to do it on here without photobucket. Do a search on here and Im sure it will be less frustrating.


----------



## drkstaunton (Apr 30, 2012)

looks like your are back with us again logger and the pics are working,good ole photobucket eh 
keep an eye on usage now if you want to make the next month :msp_smile:

UPDATES PEASE


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 30, 2012)

ok some updates,and we are rolling from a new photobucket account so i shouldn't have the same problems in future :msp_wink:



the view from my house few days ago...















the land nice and wet


























getting a load ready for a customer today


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 30, 2012)

my homemade CARBON handle doing a great service with no issues to report as of yet


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 30, 2012)

and another delivery for a local customer,this customer is on his 5th tralier already in just two weeks,and this is 
only one customer,the ASH is very sought after indeed :biggrin:




ash 





ash






some people will say it's possible to split wood faster with an axe than a log splitter,i agree with this statment,and it's cheaper
to run,and no problem with two involved in the work.


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 30, 2012)

here locally is also a thriving buisness for local forest companies and now is harvest time,one as such here is coilte who own
80% of FIR/pine forest here in ireland,typical example of some harvest sites.





















another thriving boom here is windfarms,it's very popular with some elictrical companies here now such as electric ireland
there is a lot of windmills locally here.
















another road back behind the hill at other side of mountain


----------



## w8ye (Apr 30, 2012)

Beautiful country

Looks like a lot of wood in those hedge rows?


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 30, 2012)

yeah ireland is lovely this time of year it's so green,there is a lot of wood here now in this forest,they seem to be doing a lot of harvesting around here now.for the last 3 years almost every forest i see is been harvested,the coilte forest operation here in ireland is very economical and regenerative,almost as soon as they cut 1000acers another 1000 has regrown in other locations.
it's sitka spruce grown here mostly and norway spruce,i love this wood and cut and sell a lot of it,i love the smell,it's scented like a perfume and it burns well when seasoned!! easy on chainsaws and very plentyfull in supply.

unfortunatly demand for FIR/spruce is NOT so high here,but sells never the less,i have two large douglas FIR to take down soon also,should keep me in supply for a while 


i don't know if it's a popular wood in the states or not??


----------



## w8ye (Apr 30, 2012)

In most areas of the USA people perfer to burn hard woods like Oak, Hickory, Maple, Ash, Cherry, Locust, and Walnut. But in certain regions people cannot be so choosy and use what ever will burn. I never liked Cottonwood and Willow. The Pine types make a lot of tar in the chimney.


----------



## wyk (Apr 30, 2012)

logger 12345 said:


> yeah ireland is lovely this time of year it's so green,there is a lot of wood here now in this forest,they seem to be doing a lot of harvesting around here now.for the last 3 years almost every forest i see is been harvested,the coilte forest operation here in ireland is very economical and regenerative,almost as soon as they cut 1000acers another 1000 has regrown in other locations.
> it's sitka spruce grown here mostly and norway spruce,i love this wood and cut and sell a lot of it,i love the smell,it's scented like a perfume and it burns well when seasoned!! easy on chainsaws and very plentyfull in supply.
> 
> unfortunatly demand for FIR/spruce is NOT so high here,but sells never the less,i have two large douglas FIR to take down soon also,should keep me in supply for a while
> ...



They do not build with wood in Ireland like they do here in the States. Douglas Fir is one of the best, if not THE bestwood, to build with. Since everything in Ireland is steel or mortar, Fir has little value for building. Also, there seem to be a lot less DIY builds of decks, patios, awmings, fences, etc etc. And what builds I have seen, I could not identify the wood used.

Most of the folks that burn wood I know in Ireland prefer Ash or other hard woods. Many simply buy coal.


----------



## logger 12345 (May 1, 2012)

yes wyk,i think a lot of irelands FIR is exported,some of it is used i think in roofing for houses etc too....


BAD wet day here,doubt the chainsaw will see any wood today


----------



## dancan (May 1, 2012)

I asked before but you may have missed it or I may have missed it in an earlier post but what area of Ireland are you in ?


----------



## logger 12345 (May 1, 2012)

we are in the south of ireland dan i think i mentioned this before back somewhere in the thread,in county -west limerick


----------



## wyk (May 1, 2012)

logger 12345 said:


> we are in the south of ireland dan i think i mentioned this before back somewhere in the thread,in county -west limerick



God bless Munster. I've a good friend in Tipperary. Next time over there I'll be staying at her farm. Prolly be there end of Summer. Let me know if you find a cheap caravan for sale, mate? 

D'ya like dags?


----------



## logger 12345 (May 1, 2012)

wyk said:


> God bless Munster. I've a good friend in Tipperary. Next time over there I'll be staying at her farm. Prolly be there end of Summer. Let me know if you find a cheap caravan for sale, mate?
> 
> D'ya like dags?





hello wyk,

yes of course i will,you should keep an eye on the "done deal" website you see some good offers now and then coming up
....ok mate 

dags?? i'm lost now lol dogs?


----------



## dancan (May 1, 2012)

logger 12345 said:


> we are in the south of ireland dan i think i mentioned this before back somewhere in the thread,in county -west limerick



I'm just learning a bit of Irish geography , one of my great grandfathers came from Donegal .


----------



## logger 12345 (May 22, 2012)

dancan said:


> I'm just learning a bit of Irish geography , one of my great grandfathers came from Donegal .




wow been a while since i was on here,anyway dancan, yes donegal is a lovely place,some immence scenery to be seen and 
fantastic countyside to experience.


anyway,i havn't been to the woods in over a month,but will be getting back in to it now again,we have a bird here under the conservation act called the hen harrier so we had to leave things be for a while,but now we have marked out some more trees that we can cut,was a lot of work,as i say nature comes first and i will NOT cut down any tree with birds nests etc. so for now it's going to be all hand picked trees from here on under close inspection only.

from october on we can pretty much cut what we like as all the birds will have hatched in the nests and will be gone away until next year.



so will update soon when i get back in to it.

dan:msp_thumbup:


----------



## BroncoRN (May 22, 2012)

Are there squirrels in ireland?


----------



## w8ye (May 22, 2012)

The native squirrel is the Red squirrel

The North American Gray Squirrel was introduced there over 100 years ago.

In some parts the red squirrel is common

In other areas there is only the Gray Squirrel

Needless to say, broad leaf forests are the preferred habitat.


----------



## BroncoRN (May 22, 2012)

w8ye said:


> The native squirrel is the Red squirrel
> 
> The North American Gray Squirrel was introduced there over 100 years ago.
> 
> ...



I know my question sounded very ignorant but having never been there I was curious. Florida is LOADED with squirrels and it seems like there is a nest in half the trees here.


----------



## logger 12345 (May 23, 2012)

intresting question lads,the answer is YES red squirrel been the only species i know of,they are very common in woodland aeras but mainly more reserved woodlands,in parks where the trees are conserved etc.

locally i wouldn't think many would be found,however deer are common here even locally in the forests and roam wild.
funny though you mention the red squirrel,about a month ago i saw one crossing the road very locally just in my local countryside near home,he was crossing the road in to another part of the forest,so YES i assume they do roam wild here but maybe locally not so many.


----------



## wyk (May 23, 2012)

*Nests*



BroncoRN said:


> I know my question sounded very ignorant but having never been there I was curious. Florida is LOADED with squirrels and it seems like there is a nest in half the trees here.



I was instructed in my felling courses in Ireland to not remove trees with nesting birds or squirrels or whatever in them. Ireland does not have near the forest densities we have in our forested areas. So they are beginning to value arboricultural conservation more and more these days.

However, the preaching is often much different than the practice...

Some of the wildlife we have and Europe have are the result of imports. They grabbed some interesting animals here and brought some with them. So we share a few of them. As an american, the oddest thing I ever saw was a hedgehog slowly crossing the road from hedge to hedge in front of me while I was in Dorset last fall.


----------



## BroncoRN (May 23, 2012)

Thats why I thought it was funny when he said he saw a squirrel cross the road. Here its a virtual obstacle course. In Florida between squirrels and armadilllos we keep the vultures well fed!


----------



## wyk (May 23, 2012)

Fauna of Ireland - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Compare this with:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Fauna_of_the_United_States


----------



## logger 12345 (May 31, 2012)

good find there wyk



so i am back in the woods again,started yesterday,so now we have marked out another section of trees,one included this time is one of those large FIR,i need some fir badly because i am actually all out of it and have some customers looking for it all the time,this first fir tree i will be cutting is huge,should be a nice amount of wood in it. cut around 6 ash trees yesterday and bought home two large loads,we had some work in them though as these paticular trees are in off the road and require some handling when cut.
but no hurry here so all in a days work 

will get some pics soon and maybe a new vid of that large FIR


----------



## logger 12345 (Jun 1, 2012)

been a busy day today,needed to clear a lot of ASH trees which were very tall and strong,they is some fantastic firewood in these,they are young enough maybe 15years old and around 13" diamater,as i say very tall,these are the smallest ones here,the rest as you progress in to the woods are much larger,at one side there is another entrance in and we got lucky with a very large ASH tree which has been down for a number of years but had started to continue to grow along the ground,i started work on this this evening and there is quite a lot of wood in it,i just need to finish it now in the morning but it is tricky cause it's lying on the ground....

hard on chains cutting on the ground,i had to sharpen my 365 chain today and now need to again,i keep hitting the soil,the tree laying on the ground is huge.


i might go for the large scots pine here tomorrow i will see.... no hurry with it.still and all may drop it tomorrow.
i could do with some softwood too.



where it's at now...
some changes since we were here last,place is gone lovely n green! 
















dropping all the light clutter out the way to make room for the large ones to fall
















ASH







ASH

this one was sort of rotton at the bottom,was blocking the entrance,it was just a quick cut to drop it wasn't worried about how clean it fell to be honest,but the rest of the tree is perfect and will be fine.


----------



## logger 12345 (Jun 1, 2012)

this was surprisingly brittle at the bottom,before i had a chance to tidy things up it cracked and broke away.
don't matter,it's all going to be burned! 










that large scots pine







going to be a lot of work in this


----------



## logger 12345 (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## logger 12345 (Jun 1, 2012)

the work is tough right now,very warm and clammy,lot of little insects flying around that bite and make you very itchy (midges) they are called here.they litterly attack by the millions.however they are bearable and won't harm you only make you itchy when they bite,they are tiny like a small mosquito.

the place will be far easier to work in now when all the small brush is cleared to make way for the biggies.


----------



## logger 12345 (Jun 4, 2012)

some updates,got a few more nice loads of ash,must give it a break now for a few days,maybe until friday cause the owner has put in a few stallions to service the mares and they are very aggresive,wouldn't want to be around them,they will be taken out again friday so i can work away again,i myself am not afraid of stallions but the owner insists there two are dangerous and it's safer to wait maybe for the veichles sake even


----------



## logger 12345 (Jun 4, 2012)

need to give these lads a little space to do there thing for a few days,or the stallions may get angry with me,two of them are stone wild so it's safer to be out of here until the weekend. two stallions not in pic here,gone running around the mountain someplace....

the horse with the blonde maine is a fantastic animal,the land owner keeps a lot of horses.


----------



## NHlocal (Jun 4, 2012)

logger 12345 said:


> need to give these lads a little space to do there thing for a few days,or the stallions may get angry with me,two of them are stone wild so it's safer to be out of here until the weekend. two stallions not in pic here,gone running around the mountain someplace....
> 
> the horse with the blonde maine is a fantastic animal,the land owner keeps a lot of horses.



Ayuh, beautiful animals. I grew up around horses, enjoyed riding and working with them. The land owner is right, for your safety it's best to stay clear while the stallions "take care of business". They can be very "protective" of the mares and if they see you as a threat in any way they will "run you down". :msp_ohmy: Please keep those fantastic pictures coming, THANKS! :msp_thumbup: 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## logger 12345 (Jun 5, 2012)

NH local,thanks for the great post,not too well up in horses!! i wasn't so sure when the owner told me that they would be aggresive but i decided to stay clear for a few days anyway to be safer.


thanks again.



ps
(sorry about camera lense issue,i will be upgrading that soon in due course,i sent it away but was costing too much to repair so need to make do with it for now,it's an inner screen problem) i know another person who can look at it and maybe clean it,will see)


----------



## drkstaunton (Jun 5, 2012)

well done logger,good work,the weather had been very difficut in recent weeks here at home......must be a pain to work around it,typical of good old eire.

when i logged in i see a post from a joseph291 showing up as last post,but can't see his post,maybe he is new....


----------



## logger 12345 (Jul 13, 2012)

well it's been some time since i updated here,i have a lot of news,we are still working away the occasional day but the weather is horrible here since march,rain rain rain...... for instance last week we only had two days in the woods,the ground is just soaked,it is no problem to get in but the land is just not fit to walk on,you would slip easily and it is dangerous in the wet.

anyway,unfortunately i don't have any pics as our last digital camera broke,the screen cracked on it,maybe it was a good thing cause there was a fault in it with a smudged screen,over time something made it's way inside it and it was costing too much to repair.
anyway the good news is we are in the market soon for a new camera,something better,it will be very high quality with a much better optical zoom.

so what have we been up to since?
well as mentioned we gave the woods a break as a lot of birds and foul have been hatching and it is better always to follow with the rules of the envorinment.the landowner has rules to follow with the envoirnment and we are not going to break them.

the wood we bought home since we started in january is selling away fast,it was one of the busiest years to date for wood sales here,out of all the wood we bought home it is dissappearing fast now,we have been busy cutting it up and getting it ready,last week we cut up some FIR poles that have been lying on the ground for over a year,ohh boy they were hard,maybe harder to cut than most hardwood we bought home :msp_ohmy: reason been they have been drying out for a long time and the longer you let it sit the harder it gets to cut sometimes.

the ASH and hardwood is the big seller,i am getting up to 250 euros per tralier load now and i need to keep it in stock,i have to go to the woods occasionally even in the wet to top up with some. hard to keep enough of it to keep up to demand.

so will update soon when i have new camera,the entrance to the woods now is nicely thinned,i may leave some of the large FIR trees till a later time when the weather drys up.


logger-


----------



## NHlocal (Jul 13, 2012)

logger 12345 said:


> well it's been some time since i updated here,i have a lot of news,we are still working away the occasional day but the weather is horrible here since march,rain rain rain...... for instance last week we only had two days in the woods,the ground is just soaked,it is no problem to get in but the land is just not fit to walk on,you would slip easily and it is dangerous in the wet.
> 
> anyway,unfortunately i don't have any pics as our last digital camera broke,the screen cracked on it,maybe it was a good thing cause there was a fault in it with a smudged screen,over time something made it's way inside it and it was costing too much to repair.
> anyway the good news is we are in the market soon for a new camera,something better,it will be very high quality with a much better optical zoom.
> ...



Well done, good to hear the wood is selling quickly and keeping you busy.  Looking forward to seeing more pics of your work and your beautiful country. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## logger 12345 (Jul 13, 2012)

thanks for the kind word NHlocal,i will indeed update soon when the work begins again,i miss the camera and updating in the evenings over a cup of tea.. 

will be back in a few weeks again,until then stay safe fello arborists!!


----------



## BroncoRN (Jul 13, 2012)

Why not just use camera on your phone?


----------



## logger 12345 (Jul 13, 2012)

BroncoRN said:


> Why not just use camera on your phone?



the phone i use is lucky to have a screen on it :msp_wink: seriously i have no intrest in phones,never had,ok years ago when i got my first phone i used spend money on them,nowadays i use a 40euros basic phone,i like to spend as little time as possible on phones as possible,maybe some of the anoyance i feel towards phones is due to the amount of time i spend on them.

i am not in the woods anyway at the moment due to the rain.


----------



## logger 12345 (Jul 20, 2012)

*Finally an update.....*

well finally some updates here,well to start this new series of posts off i want to say that i am back in the woods today been the first day in maybe two months,i have been so busy at home and with other things that i hadn't much time even to log in to arborist.some good news though to share here is that me and my wife have invested in a fantastic new camera,a canon ixus 230HS,it is a very slim line digital camera with amazing features,the picture quality is amazing for it's size,it surely fits in to the 'high end' spectrum of as far as cameras are concerned.
anyway,the summer here has been a wash out but thankfully the last week has been nice and dry with yesterday and today lovely and sunny,in fact i can safely say that today has been the nicest day this year!



7-2012 (summer) 

( PIC HEAVY)


first day back...



for a man to be really feel a touch of inner contentment,a little burst of real inner harmony,some people find this in various differnt ways,at the gym,in the local bar hanging out with friends,at the local golf club,on internet,i don't know i suppose it can be found in a lot of differnt ways,but for me i really find it in the woods.........




a taste of irelands country side after a lot of rain,first few days of fine weather,







the workhorse that never leaves us down.













view from my sitting room window,west limerick.







little wood left outside to dry for our own use.







fir,mixed hardwoods and ASH,here is the fir


























lots of pics to come......


----------



## logger 12345 (Jul 20, 2012)

more of the country side first...


----------



## logger 12345 (Jul 20, 2012)

all terrains ready for any terrain













heading to the woods


----------



## logger 12345 (Jul 20, 2012)

*canon enhancing local nature*

after weeks of rain the sun shines through to awaken nature in it's full glory and beauty....... 






















































i hope you like the pics,i think the canon is excellent,it was a lovely evening for photos.


----------



## logger 12345 (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## logger 12345 (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## logger 12345 (Jul 20, 2012)

as you can see the land and ground is very wet still....


----------



## logger 12345 (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## logger 12345 (Jul 20, 2012)

a tree i cut back in january


----------



## NHlocal (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks for the beautiful pictures of your country. :msp_thumbup: Looks like the new camera is working well.


----------



## logger 12345 (Jul 21, 2012)

thanks nhlocal


yeah it's great to update now finally,been so long since i posted any pics up,the last time i did it was spring time so now it good to show the colours here in summer.

will update my wood pile now before winter.


----------



## logger 12345 (Jul 21, 2012)

ok some updates,today we done some work with some FIR softwood,i was cutting some of my own and then i was working in the forest,this forest is near me and i do regular clean ups for the company aswell as watching the area,there are a lot of trees that came down during the spring when it was windy,they need to be removed now to keep the forest tidy.it's been a long time since i done any softwood cutting.



first cutting some of my own,this softwood has been laying here almost two years,it's about time to cut it up...



































the softwood is like butter as i have the two saws set for hardwood (rakers)


----------



## logger 12345 (Jul 21, 2012)

so then it was time to head off to the local forest and clean up a little.










land is terribly wet....
















i made a start with this one


----------



## logger 12345 (Jul 21, 2012)

quite large this one in person....










limbed it with 440xtorq and finished it with 365sp
























this one will be next victim....


----------



## logger 12345 (Jul 21, 2012)

lot of these smaller ones scattered around too to clean up





















here is the uprooted stump of the big tree i cut up,i needed to finish it with the 365sp as it got quite large towards the root.


----------



## logger 12345 (Jul 21, 2012)

and to finish this evenings updates with more pics of local scenery,pics of the locals TURF. in case you don't know what turf is,it's a type of soild fuel from land called BOG,it is dug up with machines and spread out on the ground then cut up and footed/staked then left to dry. i don't use any turf but my parents do,i burn all wood.turf is popular type of solid fuel around here though.



road home (turf in the bogs)


----------



## logger 12345 (Jul 21, 2012)

going home for supper after a good evenings work....


----------



## logger 12345 (Jul 23, 2012)

just want to add here that so far since i started this thread here the two saws have performed great,no toruble what so ever,i used husqvarna low smoke two stroke oil,oregon chains and bars,with high quality chain oil.all i had to do was sharpen chains.

i'm very impressed with the husqvarna chainsaws,i think i have found a good match for most work with the two saws i choose.
-365sp & 440 x torque.

i have yet to meet a tree to better the 365sp with 24" B/C,it eats through everything and i have cut some big ones here with bigger to come,the 440 is also great with the 15" B/C,how ever cutting the bar length in hardwoods can make it bog if the chains arnt sharpened fully,i like to keep the 440 chains real sharp for this reason.

the carbon handle i made for the 365sp is still perfect i would like to add and i have no intention of changing it 

i will update soon,weather is very wet here again


----------



## BroncoRN (Jul 23, 2012)

logger 12345 said:


> going home for supper after a good evenings work....



Is that peat thats piled up?


----------



## logger 12345 (Jul 23, 2012)

yes it is peat/turf,very popular fuel here in ireland,decided to take a few pics of it on my way home


----------



## PJF1313 (Jul 24, 2012)

Logger - 

Seems like you took the "new" camera out... no more blur on the pics, and they seem to be clearer/more crisp.


PJ


----------



## NHlocal (Jul 24, 2012)

logger 12345 said:


> well finally some updates here,well to start this new series of posts off i want to say that i am back in the woods today been the first day in maybe two months,i have been so busy at home and with other things that i hadn't much time even to log in to arborist.some good news though to share here is that me and my wife have invested in a fantastic new camera,a canon ixus 230HS,it is a very slim line digital camera with amazing features,the picture quality is amazing for it's size,it surely fits in to the 'high end' spectrum of as far as cameras are concerned.
> anyway,the summer here has been a wash out but thankfully the last week has been nice and dry with yesterday and today lovely and sunny,in fact i can safely say that today has been the nicest day this year!
> 
> 
> ...



Ayuh, the new camera really seems to be working out great, beautiful pictures for sure!


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Jul 25, 2012)

Great thread. Glad to see that you are not only having good fortune cutting the wood, but also selling it. Please keep posting the wonderful pictures. 

I wish I could see the videos. Every video I clicked said they were private, anyone else find a solution for this?


----------



## LumberjkChamp (Jul 25, 2012)

Jimmy in NC said:


> I wish I could see the videos. Every video I clicked said they were private, anyone else find a solution for this?



I'm having the same problem. I don't have a solution though.


----------



## ft. churchill (Jul 25, 2012)

Loved your thread, it's very interesting to see things from another country and the way it is done over there. It's so different than the dry blowing sand that I live on. I love your choice in saws, I'm a Husky fan myself.


----------



## logger 12345 (Jul 28, 2012)

mmm sorry about that lads,don't know why my videos are on private maybe it's you tube blocked in certain countries.i will check the settings and get back with a solution.

thanks for the comments it is encouraging.i have a few more pics of some work two days ago bringing home some FIR cut up ready to split.



another load of seasoned FIR brought home,








wood pile small due to good sales.


----------



## logger 12345 (Jul 28, 2012)

ok folks,the summer here in ireland has been the worst recorded,extremly wet,it is every week the same thing with maybe two fine dry days counteracted with the rest of the week wet...this is not good for stocking up and working in the woods,it makes the work twice as hard,anyway the woods is so wet right now that we will have to wait for it to dry.

never the less,as soon as you are organising other work more of it arrives on time,a neighbour of ours has a lot of dangerous trees around his house,he is afraid that they will blow down towards the house,he planted them 50+ years ago and now they are just gone too overgrown,these trees are a type of FIR,i will have pictures tomorrow as we are due to start,ok so this person is a good friend of the family for years,me and my father will do the job this time,with the missus helping out too when she can,the house in question is a house he has rented out to soemone and they want all the trees taken away,when i load the pictures you will see why,some are very large and we will need to climb them and top them,we will use ropes and a tractor to pull the trees in the direction of fall.

will update tomorrow evening with some pics,if it's wet we may not start till another day,but should get pics anyway.



all my wood is selling as fast as it's been cut due to one of the wettest summers recorded in irish history,the farmers here have it very tough this year,crops are very slow here and productivity is down all over ireland,the worst farming year in a long time.
but good for firewood sales,i need to work extra hard now cause i need a lot of stock for winter!! as of now i am running low in stock.i want to cut up these new fir trees at the moment they will be next years firewood when seasoned.

then i need to get back to the woods at the hardwood for this winter.


----------



## NHlocal (Jul 28, 2012)

logger 12345 said:


> ok folks,the summer here in ireland has been the worst recorded,extremly wet,it is every week the same thing with maybe two fine dry days counteracted with the rest of the week wet...this is not good for stocking up and working in the woods,it makes the work twice as hard,anyway the woods is so wet right now that we will have to wait for it to dry.
> 
> never the less,as soon as you are organising other work more of it arrives on time,a neighbour of ours has a lot of dangerous trees around his house,he is afraid that they will blow down towards the house,he planted them 50+ years ago and now they are just gone too overgrown,these trees are a type of FIR,i will have pictures tomorrow as we are due to start,ok so this person is a good friend of the family for years,me and my father will do the job this time,with the missus helping out too when she can,the house in question is a house he has rented out to soemone and they want all the trees taken away,when i load the pictures you will see why,some are very large and we will need to climb them and top them,we will use ropes and a tractor to pull the trees in the direction of fall.
> 
> ...



.....thanks for the update, look forward to more of your updates and pictures.  opcorn:


----------



## bryanr2 (Jul 28, 2012)

Logger12345- I was doing some reading in your thread- getting caught up on the last several pages... just a question- on page 24 of your thread you mentioned a small insect that was similar to mosquitos that we have in the US which prompted just a general knowledge question on my part. Do yall have insects, bugs or snakes that you have to watch out for in the woods in Ireland? Here in Tennessee we have wasp, hornets, yellow jackets, bees, brown recluse, black widow, and certain snakes- Copperhead etc, that we may encounter during certain seasons. I apologize if this was already covered earlier in the thread.

steven


----------



## logger 12345 (Jul 29, 2012)

bryanr2


intresting post from you,looks like our country side is a lot tamer than yours,we have nothing to worry about only these small flies here they call them (midges) they are tiny maybe only 1mm in diamater but they attack by the millions,they are normally more acustomed to the damp wet evenings,in a normal sunny day you wouldn't have them,they are more than anoying and bite you which in turn makes you very itchy...... only prevention for these suckers is some over the counter cream which you apply (insect reppelant) other than that we don't have anything to worry about at all,apart from watching the ground for rats and vermin.


also cheers NHLOCAL,have a nice weekend all,today is sunday a day to throw the legs up


----------



## NHlocal (Jul 29, 2012)

logger 12345 said:


> bryanr2
> 
> 
> intresting post from you,looks like our country side is a lot tamer than yours,we have nothing to worry about only these small flies here they call them (midges) they are tiny maybe only 1mm in diamater but they attack by the millions,they are normally more acustomed to the damp wet evenings,in a normal sunny day you wouldn't have them,they are more than anoying and bite you which in turn makes you very itchy...... only prevention for these suckers is some over the counter cream which you apply (insect reppelant) other than that we don't have anything to worry about at all,apart from watching the ground for rats and vermin.
> ...



.....throw the legs up, well said! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## bryanr2 (Jul 29, 2012)

logger 12345 said:


> bryanr2
> 
> 
> intresting post from you,looks like our country side is a lot tamer than yours,we have nothing to worry about only these small flies here they call them (midges) they are tiny maybe only 1mm in diamater but they attack by the millions,they are normally more acustomed to the damp wet evenings,in a normal sunny day you wouldn't have them,they are more than anoying and bite you which in turn makes you very itchy...... only prevention for these suckers is some over the counter cream which you apply (insect reppelant) other than that we don't have anything to worry about at all,*apart from watching the ground for rats and vermin*.
> ...



I know all about the rats in the woodpiles. Luckily I have a little female rat terrier who is absolutely obsessed with the piles of wood. The other day while splittling some old oak rounds she got onto a nest and killed three adults and 4 babies within a matter of seconds. It was impressive to watch. What other vernim might you encounter in your cuttings?
Steven


----------



## jc3116 (Jul 29, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> Logger12345- I was doing some reading in your thread- getting caught up on the last several pages... just a question- on page 24 of your thread you mentioned a small insect that was similar to mosquitos that we have in the US which prompted just a general knowledge question on my part. Do yall have insects, bugs or snakes that you have to watch out for in the woods in Ireland? Here in Tennessee we have wasp, hornets, yellow jackets, bees, brown recluse, black widow, and certain snakes- Copperhead etc, that we may encounter during certain seasons. I apologize if this was already covered earlier in the thread.
> 
> steven



You forgot chiggers and fireants.


----------



## logger 12345 (Jul 29, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> I know all about the rats in the woodpiles. Luckily I have a little female rat terrier who is absolutely obsessed with the piles of wood. The other day while splittling some old oak rounds she got onto a nest and killed three adults and 4 babies within a matter of seconds. It was impressive to watch. What other vernim might you encounter in your cuttings?
> Steven




that sounds like one impressive dog to be honest!! they are great those,we had some years ago and yes they are excellent for vermin,to be honest apart from RATS -MICE we don't have any and even the rats and mice are rare in the woods but you can never be too carefull,weil's disease is not too uncommon,and can kill if untreated,basicly touching rats urine can finish you off,so gloves and good gear is a must,i am investing some money now in to proper working cloathing,something i am lazy about wearing in summer with the heat,i see a nice one piece suit now aailable in husqvarna shops,wouldn't mind one of those,but WOW expensive...... :msp_wink:



i will have to take a day off now once a month to finish other areas of my training with tree care ireland,this company are based in carlow and train fully in all areas of tree care and forest work,i just need to complete a few more courses to make sure i got it all covered for my insurance,i will then put my name in with the local electrical company and be on call to take care of storm damaged trees etc......just as an extra sideline job,could provide extra income in these tough economic times  but electrical companies have a lot of qualified names already on the lists so i may never get a call but if you arn't in you can't win as they say  gotta try!! these courses arn't cheap and take time,carlow is maybe 200miles from me.the courses vary from one to 3 day courses.


----------



## bryanr2 (Jul 29, 2012)

jc3116 said:


> You forgot chiggers and fireants.



fireants aren't something I have gotten into here yet. Got in a nest of them while working on my Uncle's Ranch in Tx one summer as a teen. I have heard that fireants have made their way into TN. They were imported in in some sod that came from the South for the Golf Courses and the Hoity Toity crowd. I havent seen any on our property yet though.


----------



## logger 12345 (Jul 29, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> fireants aren't something I have gotten into here yet. Got in a nest of them while working on my Uncle's Ranch in Tx one summer as a teen. I have heard that fireants have made their way into TN. They were imported in in some sod that came from the South for the Golf Courses and the Hoity Toity crowd. I havent seen any on our property yet though.





silly me...YES we have ants too this time of year and the place is walking with them,they leave a nasty little bite too... just the normal red ants


----------



## logger 12345 (Aug 3, 2012)

some updates,WET WET WET..... havn't started the new job yet i mentioned where i will be taking down lots of large trees around my neighbours house,waiting for a dryer day,it is very wet here still,when you look at the TV and see the london olymipics and see the weather they have it looks amazing....typical of here rain rain rain..... 

anyway,i am back in the woods,taking down more ASH trees,went down today but couldn't make any start,it was just raining too much,tomorrow maybe 


yesterday was a nice enough day so i decided to refurb my tralier,i think it came out nicely...some hand brushed high quality trailer paint which had sealer and hardner all in one,i'm happy with how it turned out,i used compressed air,wire brush on my dewalt drill,and some sand paper,took around 5 hours on and off,NOT BAD.......

ohh yeah,was on to carlow (tree care ireland ltd) i'm all set to finish out all the rest of my courses soon,then i will be completly fully qualified,i will have to fund them myself but they are all the highest NTCP city & guilds which covers every aspect of the arborist traning,then i may set up a full on tree surgeon buisness,sort of expand what i'm currently at.

so somepics on the way of the whole week


----------



## logger 12345 (Aug 3, 2012)

ok first off,refurbing that rusted trailer......



















a close up of it,as you can see it is in need of some TLC..been a loNGGG time since anyone painted this...

























wire brush to tackle the heavy stuff....


----------



## logger 12345 (Aug 3, 2012)

wheels before been cleaned,won't paint them until next week,will paint them gloss black.














ok after a few hours of sanding this is how it is looking..









some sand paper....


----------



## logger 12345 (Aug 3, 2012)

and this is how it ended up 














































some pics of the land coming later and todays updates....


----------



## logger 12345 (Aug 6, 2012)

some updates with the 440 XTORQ and canon ixus,back in the woods cutting and stacking some silver birtch and ASH....today was a hard wet day.....


----------



## logger 12345 (Aug 6, 2012)

nice litle stack of whitethorn,this was the first tree we took down today,it was in the way.


----------



## logger 12345 (Aug 6, 2012)

very hard wood this silver birtch tree....














all no sweat for the 440xtorq


----------



## logger 12345 (Aug 6, 2012)

we need to clear out these narrow tall trees first before moving in to the woods where all the large wide trees are.

















down another falls.....


----------



## logger 12345 (Aug 6, 2012)

nice few hours work!


----------



## logger 12345 (Aug 6, 2012)

these paticular part of the woods is like a jungle,completly covered with brush and green,it is hard work to clear!!























some beautifull colours here in the woods.


----------



## logger 12345 (Aug 6, 2012)

some lovely colours here ......


----------



## logger 12345 (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## KiwiBro (Aug 6, 2012)

Logger 12345, if there was one word I could use to describe your efforts it would be "audacious'. 

Thanks for documenting your efforts to date although I must admit I read only about every 5 pages or so.

Do you get people shaking their heads thinking you and your wife are nuts? I ask because I too am often attracted to these 'roads less travelled' for the challenge here in NZ.

Excuse me if I missed it, but do you have a winch yet? Have you thought of mounting one onto the trailer and winching/sledding longer sections to the trailer, up a ramp and sitting maybe two feet above the top of side boards on a 'cutting table' so that you just cut and the rounds fall straight into the trailer? Or having the ramp as the cutting tables and then winching the far side of it up so it ramps into the trailer when you've cut the rounds.

Also, how are you cutting the smaller branches? Do you have a branch holder/bucking horse or table? Or are you doing each one individually with the chainsaw? Thought of a buzz saw for these? faster, less pollutants to inhale, less maintenance.

Given the volume of work involved, if there was some money (doesn't have to be much) anything to improve productivity or lessen the physical toll would add up to some major improvements.


----------



## NHlocal (Aug 6, 2012)

Well done with the updates, keep them coming. :msp_thumbup: I am enjoying them very much, and your enthusiasm for what you're doing. 
Hope your training goes well and you are able to complete it. 

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## PJF1313 (Aug 7, 2012)

Logger - 


Glad that you can make it back into the wood again with your weather!


Looking forward to more pics!!


----------



## logger 12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

thanks for the comments lads,much appreciated!

kiwibro-

yes,i have in the plans to get a good winch that and a few pullie wheels and i should be sorted,YES i agree it would make life much easier now! to be honest where i am cutting there is a field next door and i can drive in to that when it's dry so collecting the wood would be much easier then,BUT this is the problem in the wet i can't use the next door field cause i would get stuck.
yes it's pretty daunting terrain,the farmer i am dealing with here can't believe i came in here with the nissan and cleared the way in with a small 440 husqvarna.... :msp_smile: also i do all the work with the chainsaws,all limbing is done with the saws,no fancy machines here,all good old fashioned manual labour.




more updates this evening,it's horribly wet here today!!! :msp_wink:

BUT....it's given to get good so fingers crossed,we might get a good autum.


----------



## logger 12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

some work this morning,the place is so wet,but the weather is finally coming good now,forecast is given good for the coming weeks.
ABOUT TIME!!!.....





































the missus got her shoes dirty.... opps!!


----------



## logger 12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

on the road home with that first load today,you can see just how wet the place is now ...


----------



## logger 12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

back now to bring home two more loads today....might leave it then until it drys up cause it's just too messy!


----------



## BroncoRN (Aug 8, 2012)

Time to get some mud tires for that nissan!


----------



## Sagetown (Aug 8, 2012)

Repped a few here.


----------



## logger 12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

bronco rn

yeah for sure the 'muds' would be far better,but to be honest i'm happy enough with these A/T they are perfect for here and i don't loose so much drivability on the road,that too is important,the mud terrains cause the veichle to loose a lot of comfort on the road.

sagetown,

thanks for the rep!


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 8, 2012)

logger 12345 said:


> bronco rn
> 
> yeah for sure the 'muds' would be far better,but to be honest i'm happy enough with these A/T they are perfect for here and i don't loose so much drivability on the road,that too is important,the mud terrains cause the veichle to loose a lot of comfort on the road.
> 
> ...



agree- most are best served with an AT tire. Quality AT tires wear well on the road and provide adequate bite off road. In a dual purpose vehicle such as Loggers12345' he needs both road and off road. I run a 2011 Dodge 4500 barn hauling and use AT tires. Time I spend off road certainly is limited compared to what I spend on the road hauling storage buildings to their destination. And lets face it- driving bobtail is one thing, but put a 8000 pb trailer & barn behind it on soft ground and all 4 wheel drive means is 4 wheels spin simultaneously. The trailer becomes an anchor. A winch is more important than tires when pulling a loaded trailer off road. I have a shed trailer with winch mounted on the trailer and am setting up to have a front mount winch installed. In the meantime- snatch blocks are a must. I run mud tires on my personal F250 7.3 powerstroke and have been very disappointed in their wear- but what can u expect from a tire designed for offroad? Give me a good set of BF Goodrich TA/KO AT tires any day. I go thru about $6k worth of truck tires a year.


----------



## logger 12345 (Aug 9, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> agree- most are best served with an AT tire. Quality AT tires wear well on the road and provide adequate bite off road. In a dual purpose vehicle such as Loggers12345' he needs both road and off road. I run a 2011 Dodge 4500 barn hauling and use AT tires. Time I spend off road certainly is limited compared to what I spend on the road hauling storage buildings to their destination. And lets face it- driving bobtail is one thing, but put a 8000 pb trailer & barn behind it on soft ground and all 4 wheel drive means is 4 wheels spin simultaneously. The trailer becomes an anchor. A winch is more important than tires when pulling a loaded trailer off road. I have a shed trailer with winch mounted on the trailer and am setting up to have a front mount winch installed. In the meantime- snatch blocks are a must. I run mud tires on my personal F250 7.3 powerstroke and have been very disappointed in their wear- but what can u expect from a tire designed for offroad? Give me a good set of BF Goodrich TA/KO AT tires any day. I go thru about $6k worth of truck tires a year.





yes,i agree with you the winch is probably the most important thing,can't believe i still don't have one,soon now,the muds are very big in comparisson,i had a set before and i found they wore out very quick too,i think they are strictly offroad only as intended,but they seriously change the veichles driving charachteristics and are very high on the rim-less fuel efficent etc.also must agree with you on the BFG deffo one of the best brands of tyre available for both grip and wear in an A/T 


ok to the woods again this morning to bring back the last load we have cut for now.still foggy and wet.


----------



## logger 12345 (Aug 11, 2012)

great weather,land has dried up considerably,some great work done!! 



first load yesterday,ok we are now bringing home everything cut to date before we cut anymore.


















and the second load home today from the woods, i had to wait to get it home was sick of standing out in the mud

























the wood in the cutting yard getting nice and pilled up again


----------



## logger 12345 (Aug 11, 2012)

right some shots of the weather first before i continue

































and we had a walk around the land on our break,thousands of hardwood trees here


----------



## logger 12345 (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## logger 12345 (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## logger 12345 (Aug 11, 2012)

i guess what i am trying to do here is show some of the readers and followers of this thread how much things have changed here in ireland since i started in january,you get a good idea of the change in seasons from this thread,back in january nothing was green only the obvious things like some bushes and grass in the fields,now everything is green here in the summer and early autum,soon it will be back to grey again when all the leaves start to fall off the trees again,but it makes for less work for me when clearing.


----------



## greg409 (Aug 11, 2012)

the fact you took pics means you appreciate it--- stunning

luck,greg


----------



## logger 12345 (Aug 11, 2012)

greg409,

thanks,yes you think like me,if a man don't appreciate the simple things in life like nature then he is already dead.sorry if it sounds like a harsh way to put it but nature has to be appreciated,it's all around us and we all take it for granted.i just can't get over all the colours i am seeing since i started to work here.


----------



## logger 12345 (Aug 11, 2012)

ok back to work again,today we bought home two large traliers,was an easy day,was also nice and hot,we take our time when we work and we just try to get something done everytime we come down here,we used the husqvarna 440 xtorq to start cutting some today in to firewood,it's a great chainsaw,one full load cut up for one tank of fuel,and it's a small little tank,think it only takes 500mills,must check it.






















spot the flying logs...... 











cut up load ready for sale,but some of these no walk in the park to cut either,some of these are extremly hard,especially the silver birtch,it seems far harder than the ash to cut.


----------



## T0RN4D0 (Aug 11, 2012)

Interesting pictures, you guys do have a lot of mud up there.

What amazes me the most tho is the absolute disregard for any order with your firewood.  Do you ever stack it or always dump it on one another? Also impressed by the diversity of the firewood length. I wonder how anyone would prefer random length firewood


----------



## logger 12345 (Aug 11, 2012)

T0RN4D0 said:


> Interesting pictures, you guys do have a lot of mud up there.
> 
> What amazes me the most tho is the absolute disregard for any order with your firewood.  Do you ever stack it or always dump it on one another? Also impressed by the diversity of the firewood length. I wonder how anyone would prefer random length firewood





good questions,yeah it's true when we bring it to cut it,it's generally cut up straight away so no point in organising it even though we try when we can with the softwood poles (see early pics) some of these larger logs will be split again with axe,the firewood is litterly selling as fast as it's been thrown here so no point in stacking it really,the hardwood sells fresh,all this hardwood is great to burn this fresh especially the ASH,softwoods of course then are a differnt matter and can't be sold immediatly.

a new shed is on the cards soon,a very large one and when i can i will start stacking and clamping any of the wetter wood in it.even actually when/if i get time some of the wetter wood here i might start to stack it,i will have a lot of wet/fresh trees to cut soon which will be softwood spruce (next years wood) so yes i think i will stack that then here.


----------



## T0RN4D0 (Aug 11, 2012)

If you start stacking firewood i think you'll also start cutting it to more even length  Do you really burn fresh wood? I like to wait at least 1 year (well a summer season) or rather 2 before burning it. 

What are the prices on firewood up there if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Wazzu (Aug 11, 2012)

Why would you burn green wood? That stuff should dry for at least a year, probably two in a moist climate. I bet you could get a lot more loyal customers if you were to let the wood dry for a year or two and then sell it.

On a side note, I was in Bosnia last week and they also cut their firewood real short too. I spoke with a baptist missionary on the way back from Kosovo on my trip home and she said that in a two year period their church gave away $40,000 IN FIREWOOD!!!! She did say that they thought some folks were scamming them and re-selling it though. In addition she said that anything not nailed down was stolen, which has also been my experience with E. Europeans too?!


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 11, 2012)

This may have already been mentioned and I have forgot.... but from the work site to the drop site back at the house...... how far?


----------



## T0RN4D0 (Aug 11, 2012)

Well around here (west of the eastern Europe) firewood is cut in regard to what you plan on burning it in. Usually to 1m (40") in the woods, and than to the size that fits your stove/boiler/fireplace... For smaller stoves usually that 1m piece goes into 4 pieces, for house heating boilers into 2 or 3, sometimes 4... If you're stacking wood you want it all the same size, otherwise its a pain. And 33cm logs in a boiler that takes 50 isn't very effective either.

I would imagine they are using a lot of simple stoves in Bosnia or smaller (cheaper) boilers for central heating. And for stealing in E.Europe, still a lot of poverty down there, so I believe its kind of natural that valuable items that are easy to carry get stolen.  But i generally have good experience with ex-Yugoslavia nations (serbs, bosnians, croatia), they are mostly kind and will always welcome you, offer you a drink and treat you good. Not too fond of Romanians and Bulgarians tho. 


But there are always exceptions to every rule, and you need too find just one a$$hole in the million to make your experience miserable or vice-versa.


----------



## logger 12345 (Aug 11, 2012)

the wood cut here is mostly as mentioned ASH which is a superior firewood,no need in my opinion to season at all,(yes better though when seasoned a while) all my customers take all my hardwoods fresh and are happy to get it this way cause it's rare here in ireland good hardwoods,most of them agree to it fresh and are happy to season it themselves.

now on the otherhand the softwoods,i would NOT sell unless seasoned,the spruce here in the pics was covered with plastic for a year and now it is starting to season nicely,i'm almost all out of that now too as it is selling fast.

as for lengths of the wood,i like to mix it up,90percent of my customers like it mixed,both large and small lengths aslong as nothing is too long or bit it usually is all good :msp_wink:

sometimes in ireland it's a luxury to get good hardwoods not to mention them well seasoned,people selling wood in a smaller scale to me would have it well seasoned,my wood is bought before it's even cut to be honest.

bryanr2

the woods is probably only 2miles from me,where i cut is maybe a mile


----------



## NHlocal (Aug 11, 2012)

logger12345, 
you continue to post beautiful pictures and good updates on your activity, WELL DONE!!!  
There is no question that you really enjoy what you are doing. :msp_thumbup: 

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## logger 12345 (Aug 12, 2012)

thanks nhlocal.

yeah i do love the work,i'm amazed with the changes down here in the space of a few months/weeks.

we noticed an amazing rate of growth here too,out of all the trees i have cut down back in january they are already growing back!!! it's amazing,i must take some pictures of this the next time i am back,ash trees regenerate really fast....they have little shoots coming out of them already and are ready to take off.


----------



## NHlocal (Aug 12, 2012)

logger 12345 said:


> thanks nhlocal.
> 
> yeah i do love the work,i'm amazed with the changes down here in the space of a few months/weeks.
> 
> we noticed an amazing rate of growth here too,out of all the trees i have cut down back in january they are already growing back!!! it's amazing,i must take some pictures of this the next time i am back,ash trees regenerate really fast....they have little shoots coming out of them already and are ready to take off.



I have many White Ash ( Fraxinus americana ) around my home, they seem to be a rather fast growing tree and very aggressive in sprouting up seedlings all around my yard. If I don't keep up with pulling them out I would be over run with them. :msp_ohmy: I have a few behind my house that are just about 30 in. DBH and 80 to 90 feet tall. I'll try to remember to post a few pictures, beautiful trees, and yes, GREAT for firewood! :hmm3grin2orange: 

Looking forward to more updates with pictures of your beautiful country. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## logger 12345 (Aug 12, 2012)

NHlocal said:


> I have many White Ash ( Fraxinus americana ) around my home, they seem to be a rather fast growing tree and very aggressive in sprouting up seedlings all around my yard. If I don't keep up with pulling them out I would be over run with them. :msp_ohmy: I have a few behind my house that are just about 30 in. DBH and 80 to 90 feet tall. I'll try to remember to post a few pictures, beautiful trees, and yes, GREAT for firewood! :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Looking forward to more updates with pictures of your beautiful country. :biggrinbounce2:







that sounds great,yes ash is great firewood,i would be very intrested to see the trees,some of the trees i am cutting are very narrow,maybe a foot in diamater but they are really tall,there obvioulsy is some very large wider trees then when you go deeper in the woods here,all will be revealed in good time here :msp_thumbup:


but yeah,ash is just unreal,it's amazing the way it burns fresh,lovely and clean wood to work with too,the FIR softwood has one advantage over them all though and that is it's perfume like smell,i love it..... 


yes that sounds great,get some pics up when you can!


logger-


----------



## logger 12345 (Aug 12, 2012)

hi all,

ok i felt like posting something intresting,ok this video i done a while back shows the woods when we just finished up clearing the roadway in,now if you look at the video this was maybe march this year,it took some doing by hand with the 440xtorq and 365sp to clear the way in,anyway,when we made it in to the woods i made this video to give the viewers here an idea of the woods where we work.

now the intresting/exciting thing here is i am currently working on a new video which is going to show the woods now,this will give you an idea of the work we have done already considering it's just me and the missus and the weather has been awful since so we havn't spent much time here and the trees required an immence amount of work cause they are very tall,anway enjoy the video and let me know what you think.

cheers! 

this is the first one,(NOTE) it is a video i done back in march but here you will see the way the woods looked when we arrived,note also this is only the top entrance to the forest,it is huge,i will have the next video of the way it looks now ready sometime this week.



[video=youtube;BomerUIvNig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BomerUIvNig[/video]


----------



## tld400 (Aug 13, 2012)

I enjoyed this whole thread that you made so far. I just read the whole thing in the past 2 hours. Realy enjoyed your pictures and all the info. I appreciate all the hard work with the thread and your work. Keep up the good work and hope to see more. Thanks


----------



## larboc (Aug 13, 2012)

You use spruce for firewood?


----------



## NHlocal (Aug 13, 2012)

logger 12345 said:


> that sounds great,yes ash is great firewood,i would be very intrested to see the trees,some of the trees i am cutting are very narrow,maybe a foot in diamater but they are really tall,there obvioulsy is some very large wider trees then when you go deeper in the woods here,all will be revealed in good time here :msp_thumbup:
> 
> 
> but yeah,ash is just unreal,it's amazing the way it burns fresh,lovely and clean wood to work with too,the FIR softwood has one advantage over them all though and that is it's perfume like smell,i love it.....
> ...




I went out just before it got too dark to take pictures and got a few of the "big" Ash behind my house, it's very difficult to get the whole tree in the picture, take a look and I hope you enjoy them. We do have bigger Ash around, just not in my back yard. :hmm3grin2orange: 

*.....the Ash is in the middle, those are Red Maple to the left and right side.....*






*.....for reference, my hand is 9 inches from the tip of my pinky to the tip of my thumb.....*


----------



## logger 12345 (Aug 13, 2012)

WOW!!!!

amazing ash trees......:msp_ohmy:......

wait until you see the large ones here in the woods,i need to clear all this crap out of the way first,but i'm saving the best till later.

yes those are great,im speachless,HUGE,would be one word!!  i think those you have posted are/maybe around 30years old roughly,some of the ones i cut here in the entrance of the woods i'm guessing are only 15ish + years,maybe seedlings from the older trees in the woods,cause when we go deeper in to the woods the trees are huge and then much older maybe some even 40+ year or more,as i say all in good time  i will post along the way,a man has to start someplace in the woods,....like you it's hard to get them on camera the real scale of them.

do can you actually cut any of those or are they just for show? :biggrin: 


those are amazing......thanks very much for the great pics NHLOCAL :msp_thumbup:


ps,
please note that sometimes my comments can be slow due to our differnt time zones,i guess when i log in here in the evening after work all you guys are catching some zzzz's ) in saying that at times we can all be on together and having a conversation, again depends on the time we log in.... 

anyone with great pics of ASH trees please feel free to share,i'm VERY intrested.

-logger


----------



## NHlocal (Aug 13, 2012)

logger 12345 said:


> WOW!!!!
> 
> amazing ash trees......:msp_ohmy:......
> 
> ...



Yes, with the different time zones it is difficult, but I completely understand. 
I'm looking forward to seeing the "large" Ash trees you will be cutting, even better would be seeing video of them when they fall. :msp_thumbup: And yes, I can cut the trees on my property but I will only cut trees that are dying or need to be "thinned out". I have no need to cut those beautiful trees right now, and I get plenty of firewood from other people that want trees on their property cut down.


----------



## logger 12345 (Aug 14, 2012)

i will put up some more videos shortly of previous large trees i have cut here,of course i will do videos then along the way when i cut more.yesi too felt the same when i first came here i was reluctant to cut some of the trees as they are really beautiful but after speaking to the landowner they were going to be cut and sold anyway so what the heck....


will upload some videos soon


----------



## logger 12345 (Aug 16, 2012)

found this old video here of one of two of the most dangerous trees i cut here so far,these two trees were cut back in april.

the one in the river was extremly dangerous,the hinge cut i made in it i needed to make another because where i made the first cut the tree was a little too soft and i didn't trust it, (hence the large odd high looking hinge cut when it was falling it took more of the hinge with it) anyway it fell as i wanted to but it was very dangerous,there was a lot of limbs on top quite rotton,one of them could have fell off any time.....
[video=youtube;FrM1wcOYzPw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrM1wcOYzPw[/video]


----------



## logger 12345 (Aug 16, 2012)

and this large birtch tree,extremly hard wood in it,was a dangerous tree also,i used no ropes or anything,it was leaning awkwardly on top in a few differnt angles,so it was hard to judge it,i was up on the hill before making it in to the woods.


[video=youtube;_74FOhtT8CQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_74FOhtT8CQ[/video]


----------



## logger 12345 (Aug 16, 2012)

and another vid.
cutting up young ash trees with 365SP



[video=youtube;HhqcTaTHCDw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhqcTaTHCDw[/video]


----------



## logger 12345 (Aug 16, 2012)

the 440xtorq felling and limbing in the woods.


[video=youtube;SuJbrBRibyg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuJbrBRibyg[/video]


----------



## Wazzu (Aug 16, 2012)

Why do you wear sweatpants when you work? Wouldn't denim jeans be more practical?? You always look like you are getting ready to go to the gym and work out.


----------



## logger 12345 (Aug 16, 2012)

weather here this summer has been extremly hot,i hate wearing jeans when working as they are not as flexable,you can move better in these.

in the next few weeks i am going to start wearing the new husqvarna one piece suits now to work in all conditions,they are great and very breathable.

saftey first.


----------



## NHlocal (Aug 16, 2012)

logger 12345 said:


> and this large birtch tree,extremly hard wood in it,was a dangerous tree also,i used no ropes or anything,it was leaning awkwardly on top in a few differnt angles,so it was hard to judge it,i was up on the hill before making it in to the woods.
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;_74FOhtT8CQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_74FOhtT8CQ[/video]



Well done,
I always have liked video better than pictures because it gives me a better idea of what's going on and a better perspective of how the work is being done. I use all my pics and video to improve on safety with my work. It's a completely objective point of view of how I'm working, and I'm extremely critical of myself so I'm always picking apart my technique. :hmm3grin2orange: 
The way that tree ended up laying down looked like it was very dangerous to limb and cut up. :msp_ohmy: Looked like the take down went well, but it made me a little nervous to see how it was layed out. Must have gone OK, you're still able to go out and cut. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## wyk (Aug 17, 2012)

We had to fell an Ash very much like that NH ash ya got there while I was over on a preserve in England:

[video=youtube;alX6hTpgYZs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alX6hTpgYZs[/video]

That's my ported Echo with a 16" bar and semi chisel.


----------



## logger 12345 (Aug 17, 2012)

great video wyk,great saw,looks like it has bags of grunt!!!


----------



## logger 12345 (Aug 17, 2012)

wet wet weather and some new chains 



got some new chains,two of each, didn't need them at all cause the ones i'm using i file myself and they just last forever,decided as i was in the city today to stock up anyway, the two on the left are 24" 83drive link for the 365sp and the other two are 69drivelink 15" for the 440 all oregon chains.
i go back to the same husqvarna dealers where i bought my two saws and i always get great prices,the marked price on the 24" chain is 42euros,i got two for 60e, the price of the other 15" are 22euros and i got them for 35 for two :biggrin:

i will be going back soon to get more husqvarna garden equipment for home so yeah i would be a fairly regular customer.











few old chains hanging up,still lot of life in them too.































365sp didn't need a new chain fitted at all as the one that's on it is perfect,so i just fitted one on the 440 and will keep the one i took off in my tool box for clearing bushes.


----------



## logger 12345 (Aug 17, 2012)

weather today was the wettest all summer,will sure to be local flooding before the night is here.didn't get much done today apart from leaving to go to the city to get some gear.


----------



## logger 12345 (Aug 17, 2012)

today was a wash out.......


----------



## wyk (Aug 17, 2012)

Didja get any of that thunderstorm the other day? A bud of mine in Tipperary said it was mad.


----------



## NHlocal (Aug 17, 2012)

wyk said:


> We had to fell an Ash very much like that NH ash ya got there while I was over on a preserve in England:
> 
> [video=youtube;alX6hTpgYZs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alX6hTpgYZs[/video]
> 
> That's my ported Echo with a 16" bar and semi chisel.



Ayuh, that's a good size Ash tree you got there, and a very hungry little saw. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logger 12345 (Aug 17, 2012)

thunderstorm?? 


haha we have pretty much had one since march :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logger 12345 (Sep 2, 2012)

some new pics,we've been busy here,some nice large ASH trees,pics don't do the size any justice,some of these were extremly tall,we had some real work with the branches and foliage on the top of the trees,some real clearing to do,that was the worst part of the job,i will just let the pics do the talking....


----------



## logger 12345 (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## logger 12345 (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## logger 12345 (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## logger 12345 (Sep 2, 2012)

365 special & 440xtorque put down a tough day!!


----------



## logger 12345 (Sep 2, 2012)

getting there now to some nice large ASH trees,the butts of some of these are very wide,very tall too.


----------



## logger 12345 (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## logger 12345 (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## logger 12345 (Sep 2, 2012)

ohh well all my firewood i had stocked up till now is sold,everything since i started this thread is SOLD,gone.... maybe almost 100traliers since january.maybe more,maybe less 

this is the first of a new batch of ASH loads back home yesterday,the start of a another autums work,now to get stocked up for winter ahead with hardwoods and softwoods.


----------



## NHlocal (Sep 2, 2012)

logger 12345 said:


> ohh well all my firewood i had stocked up till now is sold,everything since i started this thread is SOLD,gone.... maybe almost 100traliers since january.maybe more,maybe less
> 
> this is the first of a new batch of ASH loads back home yesterday,the start of a another autums work,now to get stocked up for winter ahead with hardwoods and softwoods.



Well done, thank you for the continuing updates and great pictures.:msp_thumbup: Sounds like you are very busy, hope it continues that way for you. 

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Freakingstang (Sep 3, 2012)

Thank you Very MUCH from Ohio! I'm also a fellow 365sp owner. It was professionally used for 4 years, then 12 cord a year for about 8 years before its first problem...the little plastic worm gear in the oiler wore out. Funny, I posted pictures of my 365sp with a 24" bar when i joined AS and basically got laughed at, that a 24" bar was too much bar for a "measly 65cc saw" I"m glad someone else finally gets that many years later!!! Hundreds, if not thousands of gallons thru mine and lots of money made with my saw. I'll try to dig up a couple pictures of it with some big ash trees. thank you again for posting all the pics of your homeland.

oh btw, alot of the videos I couldn't view as it said "private". I read this whole thread from start to finish in one sitting! I commend ya for the efforts!

Steve
aka Freak!


----------



## Freakingstang (Sep 3, 2012)

Here is the only quick pics I could find of my 365 special. I want to say it is a 99 or 2000 model. I dropped this tree with a 24" bar but only use a 20" bar for normal cutting duties. I can't remember what kind of try this was, I'm thinking off of memory it was either red ash or elm. I used the base chuck for splitting and bucking up some of my firewood.


----------



## bryanr2 (Sep 3, 2012)

Freakingstang said:


> Here is the only quick pics I could find of my 365 special. I want to say it is a 99 or 2000 model. I dropped this tree with a 24" bar but only use a 20" bar for normal cutting duties. I can't remember what kind of try this was, I'm thinking off of memory it was either red ash or elm. I used the base chuck for splitting and bucking up some of my firewood.




I like that muffler mod.


----------



## logger 12345 (Sep 3, 2012)

thanks NH LOCAL for the kind words.

Freakingstang

great saw you got there,good to hear it has served ya well too for all this time.i too like the miffler mod and the falling spikes you have.

i find the 365sp and 440 xtorque a great match for large trees,i usually start off felling it with 365 and limb with 440.so far neither of the saws have given any bother whatso ever which is impressive,the hardest work the 440 had to do was clearing bushes in along the road way,it was severe on it,nevertheless it didn't knock a stir out of it..... 

i think the 365sp pulls the 24" with authority,no problems here and i have had it in very large trees.....ash and cedar,whitethorn etc

going back to work later now for more wood,need to cut up all the trees marked out at the moment and bring them back first,then we will arrange another batch to cut.
lovely day here today


----------



## logger 12345 (Sep 11, 2012)

*11-09-2012*

wow,ok where to start with all these new pics,been super busy...weather has been kind so we got a lot of work done,
not much stocked up this month cause the ASH is in high demand,it's all sold before it's cut.
it's all ash i'm cutting now.


----------



## logger 12345 (Sep 11, 2012)

fantastic ASH trees,make no mistake they arn't small the pics do them no justice,some pics to follow of some larger ones


----------



## logger 12345 (Sep 11, 2012)

ASH firewood fit for a king,so many great qualities i find 

- clean
- easy on saws,clean to work with
- easy to split
- best lasting
- great intense heat
- less limbing
- fantastic looking

i could go on......


this here is a typical load for sale,a 9x5 tralier which contains 3cubic meters of ASH,a nice small load which most households want this time of year,price -250euros!













ready for delivery











there is a lot of firewood in that load.


and another load to be prepared and cut & split.


----------



## logger 12345 (Sep 11, 2012)

and this cycle continues daly,to the woods,cut some trees,limb,cut load up,to the cutting yard at home and stock up and if not too busy cut some and prepare/split.

a work cycle i love 

































both machines in action here,365sp & 440 xtorque
,moving on to some large trees now.


----------



## logger 12345 (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## logger 12345 (Sep 11, 2012)

amazing ASH.....


----------



## logger 12345 (Sep 11, 2012)

we had some visitors ......








had to hunt them away....


----------



## logger 12345 (Sep 11, 2012)

don't forget to go back a page here and see the latest updates


----------



## logger 12345 (Sep 11, 2012)

limbing with the 440 and the big stuff to the 365sp


----------



## Chris J. (Sep 11, 2012)

I must have overloaded the computer in some way, most of the new photos are Xs, it's probably because I have the posts per page set at 100 resulting in too many images.

Anyhow, thanks again for a great thread! I never realized that it rained so much is Ireland   .


----------



## Ronaldo (Sep 11, 2012)

Just curious-are you selling the ash green. The buyer will then let it season and dry before burning? Most people here want to buy their wood dry and ready to burn right away.

Ron


----------



## logger 12345 (Sep 11, 2012)

Ronaldo said:


> Just curious-are you selling the ash green. The buyer will then let it season and dry before burning? Most people here want to buy their wood dry and ready to burn right away.
> 
> Ron





yep i sure am,maybe our ASH is differnt to some of yours because here it burns immediatly,it is full of mostly oils not moisture,in fact when you split this paticular stuff it is dry to hold,i have witnessed this stuff myself in action,it is easy to light and burns great.

i'm sure you got types of ash in america too that can be burned fresh.


----------



## Freakingstang (Sep 11, 2012)

Pictures Look awesome!

Our Ash has a fairly thick bark, but can be burned in about a month of dry time. It isn't smooth skinned like yours is. Can you post a pic of your notch on a decent sized tree next time? What I am seeing is a really shallow open face....


----------



## bull2five (Sep 12, 2012)

What is the black tool between your flat file and sprocket grease gun?
When you bought your Husqvarna 440, did you also look at the 445?




logger 12345 said:


> filing the rakers down!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NHlocal (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks again for more updates and pictures of your work. :msp_thumbup: You have taken on quite a job cleaning out that piece of land :msp_ohmy: , looks like a jungle many of your pics.  I like the pics of the horses, very nice. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## logger 12345 (Sep 12, 2012)

NHlocal said:


> Thanks again for more updates and pictures of your work. :msp_thumbup: You have taken on quite a job cleaning out that piece of land :msp_ohmy: , looks like a jungle many of your pics.  I like the pics of the horses, very nice. :msp_thumbsup:





yep it sure is a like a jungle here,the green stuff is the worst,very tough limbing involved as a lot of the tree tops are very heavily branched and some of the lighter ones pinch the Bar & chain...anoying when that happens. never the less we are making great progress and we are not against the clock,we can take our time so that makes things easier.

only thing i must say is it has been one of the worst irish summers in history,it has been wet and extrely humid,hence the lack of proper chainsaw clothing,it is impossible to work in the heat,i can barely keep the helmet on,but that is a MUST.


bull2five

that is just a syringe full of greese for the roller bearing on 365sp with a rubber stop on the end 



today was a busy day,two loads delivered to one customer this evening and we bought two loads home from the woods,busy busy here..... same thing tomorrow,that and we must fit in the kids school run twice a day.


----------



## 7sleeper (Sep 12, 2012)

logger 12345 said:


> we had some visitors ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't want to sound unfriendly but you obviously didn't understand the moment! You should have cut down a a tree for every one of those horses to pull off the mountain!

7


----------



## logger 12345 (Oct 2, 2012)

WELCOME TO THE JUNGLE!

2nd october 2012 (updates here are going back for last 3 months)




so many updates,i have not been on here in a long time,things are super busy,i will try to title as many pics as i can,we are now cutting some very large trees,we are in to the woods where the trees are getting very big.some very large trees to cut now. 



this first one was a large beach,pics probably don't do it much justice,it had many large limbs and some lovely wood in it.
there is a lot of beach,birtch & sycamore trees in here aswell as the ASH.

the last few weeks has been mainly beech and ash trees.



large beach tree to clear,land very wet.probably hard to see the tree,this day was wet so didn't want to take camera
down with me.
















getting the gear positioned as near to the tree as possible.


----------



## logger 12345 (Oct 2, 2012)

tree cut up,apart from bottom stump part of it.


----------



## logger 12345 (Oct 2, 2012)

this was around two months ago and the place was WET.......


----------



## logger 12345 (Oct 2, 2012)

the same beech tree all cut up now 



















this is sold 4weeks ago and gone now. 


























was a big tree that beech


----------



## logger 12345 (Oct 2, 2012)

same tree.......

















was a nice bit of wood in it....


----------



## logger 12345 (Oct 2, 2012)

moving on....the last two pics up there are a differnt whitethorn tree.


this is a whitethorn tree..... (3weeks ago)



pics don't do size much justice. (larger trees on the way,as i say we have been busy)

i'm sitting here with a cup of tea uploading ....








another section of the woods,again beech & ASH trees all cut away now and cleared here,these pics will show you
the work we done.






























another MASSIVE BEECH......


----------



## logger 12345 (Oct 2, 2012)

will let pics do the talking...

















cutting time....









LOT OF TREES we cut here!!!!


----------



## logger 12345 (Oct 2, 2012)

and the cutting continues.......






























some lovely size ASH in here too before we tackled that large DANGEROUS beech......


----------



## logger 12345 (Oct 2, 2012)

getting closer now to starting that large beech.ohh yeah,this beech tree is in the house (the main old farm dwelling house)
yep we finally made it to the house anyway,must be years of cutting firewood here,maybe a life time for me,


the house was last lived in 1935! you can probably make it out in some of the pics of the beech tree here next.















clearing all the ASH trees to make way for the large beech.


----------



## logger 12345 (Oct 2, 2012)

some fast energy drink to give me energy to take on that massive beech.this tree was TOUGH WORK.
worth it though.












you will see the large tree when we get to it here now,this was two weeks ago.


----------



## logger 12345 (Oct 2, 2012)

work continues to limb and cut up that beech....



























finally.....


----------



## logger 12345 (Oct 2, 2012)

we had a new friend in to visit us,a wild goat,he wouldn't go away and is still here.....


----------



## logger 12345 (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## logger 12345 (Oct 2, 2012)

finally cleared the big beech tree,it's so old it's all moss over it.


----------



## logger 12345 (Oct 2, 2012)

and guess who showed up again.......


----------



## logger 12345 (Oct 2, 2012)

some cutting in that beech tree!!


----------



## logger 12345 (Oct 2, 2012)

was aprox 4 large trailer loads in that large beach tree,i'm well happy with that!!



here it is all cut up....fine wood!!


----------



## logger 12345 (Oct 2, 2012)

here is the old farm dwelling house,last lived in 1935,we have this area now cleared around this house.
















some amount of wood in that large beech tree.......


----------



## logger 12345 (Oct 2, 2012)

the last load of that large beech tree heading home....









and of course some lovely ASH logs for my own stove.








sorry i don't update much,i don't have as much time for pics,so busy right now.

it is very wet here right now and cold,the air temps have changed a lot in the last 3 weeks.




some very large trees to cut next,will update in due course.



regards
logger:msp_wink:


----------



## logger 12345 (Oct 2, 2012)

just want to finalise for now by saying that this summer in ireland,and now in autum the weather has been disgusting for this work,wet,muddy and clammy.... now it's wetter and cold.....:msp_rolleyes:


a very big problem in ireland too right now is IVY and moss,it's horrible and taking over litterly every tree in the country,i could see a very profitable buisness in removing the stuff from trees in protected envoirnments like parks etc.


----------



## rmh3481 (Oct 2, 2012)

Now your logging! Interesting to see how that tree grew around the foundation of the old home. Be kind to your visitors and thanks for the pics.


----------



## NHlocal (Oct 2, 2012)

logger 12345,
thanks for the updates. Some great pics there. :msp_thumbup: I like the goat, he's funny! :msp_tongue:


----------



## rburg (Oct 2, 2012)

How are you liking your 445? Can you tell much difference between it and the 435 that you had? Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## PJF1313 (Oct 2, 2012)

I see that the 365 is still kickin' 


How do you like the 445? It's my "better" half new "favorite" saw - atleast she can start it by herself!:msp_smile:

We haven't had a problem since she picked it up at the dealer - light, small (16" bar) easy to start - even cold (primer/ de-comp may help her more than me) and light weight.

I've added an "Alaskan Mill" to my 365 set up. Love making my own cedar or locust panels and posts!! I'm looking for a bigger saw to dedicate to the mill, and use the 365 for felling.

Thanks again for the pics and update !!


----------



## logger 12345 (Oct 3, 2012)

hi all,


thanks for the intrest in the thread,it's one of the reasons why i continue to update here.

the 445 is a great improvment over the 440,basicly i feel the 445 is an upgraded version intended to replace the 440
it has noticable more power,better clutch which now means you can cut the length of the bar 15" without bogging,the 440 done quite a lot of bogging in the larger stuff.
however,the weight is also noticable,i didn't weight the both saws unfortunately but you can feel it is heavier,not much though.

i think it is a little heavier on fuel also,but i like the larger fuel gauge on the 445 as you can see it almost to empty now as opposed to the 440 which would hold a lot of fuel when the side window read empty.


as for the husqvarna 365sp,all i can say about that thing is it's awesome,wouldn't trade it for the world right now,it has never given ANY GRIEF at all!!! cut's through anything in it's way,i cut some red oak last week and it's no problem for it at all the full 24" of the bar.

what was i thinking to want one of those newer saws those 360xp's .......NAHHH..... will be keeping my 365sp,it's a strong good pro chainsaw.




was busy today,weather was horrible,we are VERY busy,luckily we have enough wood to meet demand,the weather is getting cold and i have gotton a flu the last few days,sort of sick right now,but it didn't stop me from working.... :msp_thumbup:

i never get sick (thank god) i got wet the other day and that's why,lucky i gave up smoking 6 years ago,as i say i don't get bad flus now,when i smoked though i did!!!




anyway,will update again soon,some very LARGE trees to cut next week,all ASH & BEECH.


regards
logger


----------



## bull2five (Oct 3, 2012)

*440 or 445*



logger 12345 said:


> tree cut up,apart from bottom stump part of it.



It looks like in this picture you have the 445 and previous pictures you had the 440. Is it my eyes or did you get another saw?


----------



## bull2five (Oct 3, 2012)

logger 12345 said:


> time to cut this bad boy up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What size bar are you using on that 365?


----------



## bryanr2 (Oct 3, 2012)

looks like 24"


----------



## bull2five (Oct 4, 2012)

*no-see-ums*



logger 12345 said:


> bryanr2
> 
> 
> intresting post from you,looks like our country side is a lot tamer than yours,we have nothing to worry about only these small flies here they call them (midges) they are tiny maybe only 1mm in diamater but they attack by the millions,they are normally more acustomed to the damp wet evenings,in a normal sunny day you wouldn't have them,they are more than anoying and bite you which in turn makes you very itchy...... only prevention for these suckers is some over the counter cream which you apply (insect reppelant) other than that we don't have anything to worry about at all,apart from watching the ground for rats and vermin.
> ...



I'm so far behind on this thread and trying to catch up. Not sure if anyone has mentioned this but I think these midges are similar to no-see-ums.


----------



## bull2five (Oct 23, 2012)

*Poison Ivy?*



logger 12345 said:


> 365 special & 440xtorque put down a tough day!!



I'm looking at the pictures that you posted, is that poison ivy on pics one thru four?


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 23, 2012)

Just have to ask.... and excuse me if I missed it somewhere in the thread.

Why the respirator? Are the feums that bad? I know from my painting days, those things are HOT. If you go as far as a respirator why no chaps and only tennis shoes?


I don't judge, each to their own on the PPE, just curious really. I always wear muffs, goggles (sometimes a face screen) chaps and steel toe boots when I cut now. I seldom cut standing timber so a hardhat is less of a concern, though I should have one I guess.

I had a real REAL close call w/ a sharp chisel chain and a pair of blue jeans, walked away w/ only a "cat-scratch" on my knee. 

dw


----------



## bull2five (Oct 23, 2012)

7sleeper said:


> Don't want to sound unfriendly but you obviously didn't understand the moment! You should have cut down a a tree for every one of those horses to pull off the mountain!
> 
> 7


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 23, 2012)

I'll second the chaps idea, but to each their own. No judgements, nobody is on trial here.

In your case though, I'd also say chaps will help you crash through the bush without tearing any leg skin on branches, twigs, prickles, thorns, etc.

I learned my chaps lesson a little too late, or was it just in the (large) nic of time?
View attachment 258916


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 23, 2012)

KiwiBro said:


> I'll second the chaps idea, but to each their own. No judgements, nobody is on trial here.
> 
> In your case though, I'd also say chaps will help you crash through the bush without tearing any leg skin on branches, twigs, prickles, thorns, etc.
> 
> I learned my chaps lesson a little too late, or was it just in the (large) nic of time?



I'll bet that smarts...


dw


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 24, 2012)

dwraisor said:


> I'll bet that smarts...
> 
> 
> dw


Funnily enough it didn't hurt much. Was very lucky.


----------



## bull2five (Oct 24, 2012)

dwraisor said:


> Just have to ask.... and excuse me if I missed it somewhere in the thread.
> 
> Why the respirator? Are the feums that bad? I know from my painting days, those things are HOT. If you go as far as a respirator why no chaps and only tennis shoes?
> 
> ...



I think Logger mentioned that it had to do with the fuel he was burning. He may not respond right away since it sounds like he's behind on his wood cutting due to the high demand of costumers buying all his wood up.


----------



## bull2five (Oct 24, 2012)

KiwiBro said:


> Funnily enough it didn't hurt much. Was very lucky.



If you don't mind me asking, how did it happen?


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 24, 2012)

A predisposition towards stupidity. Pulled out of a cut/throttled off, turned to walk to the next log before chain had stopped spinning, lost balance and tip of bar bit me. So many stupid errors in a perfectly stupid sequence of events. Must be a year or more since then and haven't done any damage to my chaps except from walking through brush. Go figure ;-)


----------



## logger 12345 (Oct 26, 2012)

guys,i have all the gear but the thing is it's too hot to wear at this work even in 3degrees icy conditions today!!!!
don't use me as a good safe example,i must start wearing all the gear from now on SAFTEY FIRST!

as for the mask i use it to prevent me from breathing in all those horrible fumes,when you bend down to cut stumps those fumes get downright nasty,or to put a notch cut on a tree lower to the ground,mask IMO is essential.


----------



## logger 12345 (Oct 26, 2012)

WINTER 2012 

temps- 3 degrees ICE

weather - dry and foggy

26-10-12



ok,sorry for the lack of updates,been VERY VERY busy,look i will just give some of the more important updates from now on,we have been really busy,weather has been wet,but last few days has been nice and dry,land is drying and hardening up a little so it's getting easier,the wood is in HIGH demand now with the lower temps,i am busy these days also preparing my nissan patrol for it's LGV test (light goods veichle test) it's going for it next tuesday,i sourced a great used powersteering box (only thing that gave trouble ever) it just sprung a leak in the lower seal,also invested in 5 new A/T tyres for it,so we are all sorted for another year please god.

we have cut lots and lots of trees since my last update but to be honest i hadn't time for pics,i didn't bring camera and kept forgetting it.... :msp_sleep:

but i did get some pics today and it is nice to update again.


there is years of wood here for us  we are really only warming up here!!





doing all the cutting here now in the woods,out new spot for cutting and splitting some of the firewood today.






















cutting up a nice seasoned ash tree left laying on the ground since early summer,i had forgotton it.




















that's that ash tree done.


----------



## logger 12345 (Oct 26, 2012)

we cut a lot of ASH trees here the last few weeks,all this aera cleared right here.














large douglas FIR,spot me hugging it..... 






























lots of ASH trees to tidy up for cutting....


----------



## logger 12345 (Oct 26, 2012)

a look around the floor of the woods where we felled a lot of trees last few weeks.


----------



## logger 12345 (Oct 26, 2012)

365sp in full swing as usual....never misses a beat!


----------



## logger 12345 (Oct 26, 2012)

a typical load of firewood,went out with one today,price was 200euros inc delivery,this was NOT ash,it was a mixed hardwood load,ok i do 3 types of firewood for sale,here is what we sell and the prices to give an idea.we only sell by the bulk bag (tonne bag) large white bag with straps,you sometimes see them with stone in them or sand.

1/
ASH - 85euros per bag (not inc delivery costs)

2/
MIXED HARDWOOD-
beech,birtch,whitethorn,sycamore,etc - 65euros a bag (not inc delivery)

3/
spruce/FIR/pine softwoods
@ 45euros per bag (again not inc delivery costs)



delivery costs depend on distance,here is a load we prepared today of mixed hardwood @ 65euros per bag,i have two traliers i can take 3 bags in this one and 6 bags in my other larger tralier,this tralier is the more popular load,and it usually keeps customers going for the winter,if they take the ASH it would maybe last longer.ASH is the most expensive.




as i said here is the load of mixed hardwood we prepared today @ 65euros per bag.we got 20euros extra to deliver,we included a free bag of kindeling 25kg's.









3 tonne bags of mixed hardwood (no ash)


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 26, 2012)

*what do you pay for the bulk bags?*

Are they new or used? I looked into making these up with the mesh fabric to allow drying but the minimum order quantities were about 1000 bags and that wasn't going to happen at the pricing of each bag. 

can buy the FIBC bags like your down here for about $5-$6 per bag and most have only been used once, essentially come in on a boat, full of varying products, emptied and sold off.


----------



## logger 12345 (Oct 26, 2012)

KiwiBro said:


> Are they new or used? I looked into making these up with the mesh fabric to allow drying but the minimum order quantities were about 1000 bags and that wasn't going to happen at the pricing of each bag.
> 
> can buy the FIBC bags like your down here for about $5-$6 per bag and most have only been used once, essentially come in on a boat, full of varying products, emptied and sold off.






hi,

i can buy them here for 10euros per bag,but i know in cork city there is an animal feed place that sell them for 5euros per bag,i didn't have to buy any cause i get them free the ones i use,i DON'T give away any bags,this is told also to the customer to keep buyer costs down,we just simply open the tail gate of the tralier and slide them off and empty them out,i always use same bags for all deliveries.simple way to work it,i always say keep things small,nothing wrong with it,aslong as you have good wood to sell and you can turn over some money it's all fine.those bags in the pics are probably a year old or more,if i had to give bags with every order i would need to add that cost which could turn customers off.


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 26, 2012)

thanks. Yeah, the cost adds up for sure. Ideally, I'd like to split it green into the bags on a landing, then move the bags to customers a year later. The savings in handling costs help pay for the bags but still one has to find the money for the bags in the first place and 1000 bags is a bit of a 'want' than a 'need' at this stage.


----------



## logger 12345 (Oct 26, 2012)

yeah,sure is a good idea if you could make them up yourself!! of course yes when you work in a larger scale,say if you used a small rigid truck with a grab,then to give away the bags might be better for loading etc,as i say for me i would rather use this veichle as i have other uses for it and firewood isn't my main trade,it's sort of a relaxed on the side thing really.

i was looking myself at one stage in to those small net bags,you often see them in shops with a few logs of ash in them,selling for 5euros per bag,that is good money,but again the bags are expensive,i think for 1000 you pay 250euros or something,but i guess when you think about it,it may not be too bad.... 


the way i see it is,there are two ways to do firewood,small scale (the way i am doing it) or largescale with lots of machinery,truck for delivery etc,to be honest around here you would only survive in small scale,you wouldn't get the customers largescale,the customers you would get would mainly be people in the trade to buy a large amount and then you would need to be selling really cheap.

you really make more money here with firewood selling like this,small amounts!! if you want to make money here with firewood keep it small! :msp_wink: when you keep it small,less outlays on machinery,less people to pay,=more money in your own pocket!!

there are lots of people here doing wood in a big scale and they don't even know if they make money at the end of the year when everything else is paid and all expenses! it's a tough game.


----------



## bull2five (Oct 26, 2012)

*Nice tree*



logger 12345 said:


> we cut a lot of ASH trees here the last few weeks,all this aera cleared right here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks to be around 62 feet tall.


----------



## bull2five (Oct 26, 2012)

logger 12345 said:


> 365sp in full swing as usual....never misses a beat!



Interesting grain on that tree.


----------



## johncinco (Oct 30, 2012)

I always get the feeling we should change logger12345 to "Wilson". 

Pictures & Photos from Home Improvement - IMDb

The goat is hilarious. I keep looking at that mess and thinking man they should throw up a couple wires and turn loose 30 goats. That would take care of a lot of that scrub and brush. And you could eat em when they are done! I just saw an experiment in our nearby State land where they "lease" a herd of goats to clear off the brush and invasive species. Worked wonders, it is a beautiful cleared forest perfect for the deer to come back in now.


----------



## logger 12345 (Oct 30, 2012)

wilson? LOL.....why? and who is he?


yes goats are funny creatures,he does nothing BUT eat,the place isn't too bad,most of the really bushy spots we
don't need to go all the time,pictures don't do the place any justice,the last pics u posted up here it was just in the evening when i only stayed for an hour,so wasn't even geared up properly or anything,as i say not much time to take pics now these days,havn't the time..... lol

i got a notification of a reply here through my e-mail,handy way to keep up to date in here


----------



## johncinco (Oct 31, 2012)

You can click the link and see a picture of him. He is behind the fence. Popular TV show here in the 1990's, Home Improvement starring Tim the Tool Man Taylor. The neighbor is Wilson, only known as Wilson, later to be properly identified as Wilson Wilson Jr. A recurring theme is his face is never revealed throughout the entire run of the show. Hard to drag out a gag for 9-10 seasons but they did. I am waiting to hear your on the interpol list or being hunted by a wealthy potato farmer with a grudge.


----------



## logger 12345 (Oct 31, 2012)

now that was a funny post johnico......

not to worry,everything is above board here,it's actually instructions from herself (the other half/ better half) LOL not to put our pics up on the internet to strangers,i have seen some people having some issues on certain websites before where they had pics posted around of them etc....maybe we are just a paranoid couple this way...

i will post up a pic when i get time,it's not fair for the readers here to not know who they are talking to! 

i could look like frankenstein for all you lads know behind the mask hehe


----------



## bull2five (Nov 1, 2012)

johncinco said:


> I always get the feeling we should change logger12345 to "Wilson".
> 
> Pictures & Photos from Home Improvement - IMDb
> 
> The goat is hilarious. I keep looking at that mess and thinking man they should throw up a couple wires and turn loose 30 goats. That would take care of a lot of that scrub and brush. And you could eat em when they are done! I just saw an experiment in our nearby State land where they "lease" a herd of goats to clear off the brush and invasive species. Worked wonders, it is a beautiful cleared forest perfect for the deer to come back in now.



You got me laughing at the "eat em when they are done" comment.


----------



## logger 12345 (Nov 20, 2012)

20th-11th-12 
cold & wet november.


VERY LARGE SCOTS PINE 
husqvarna 365sp - NEW husqvarna 445 xtorq


so things here right now have been very busy as usual,the month so far has been terribly wet....impossible to access certain aeras,we are lucky though with a good solid enough passageway in to the woods.

so here today we arrived and dropped this LARGE pine tree,towering over everything else at aprox 50+feet it sure was a biggie,extremly big pine tree,i assume scots pine cause we don't get them as large as this here,it was a shame for it to have to come down but this was the instructions i got to take them down,the farm needs to be cleared and that's it... 
i was sad enough to cut it but as i say it had to be done,i know that it was going to come down anyway eventually with the wind and storms over the winter,as of now everything else around it within a 50 yard radius is cleared so they are open now with no shelter they used to have. anyway let's see some pics of todays work. we started at 9:30am and finished cause we had to go away and do other things at 11am,not a bad mornings work.
i have video footage too of all this so this will be uploaded later on at some point.


large pine tree,very dangerous to drop,if you look you can see me vaguely under it.















this is huge,it towers over everything else,and the ASH trees are damn tall!!









hinge cut










and down she came with a loud thud.......









nice and safe,it fell as i wanted it to,all went perfect.


----------



## logger 12345 (Nov 20, 2012)

large bottom end on it......

some timber in this!!











limbing time,440xtorq....


----------



## logger 12345 (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## logger 12345 (Nov 20, 2012)

445 is a lightening fast limber.....





















tree is HUGE....

















other end of the tree (TIP)


----------



## 7sleeper (Nov 20, 2012)

Great that nothing happend! Great pics as usual. I'm not sure but it seems that your hindge cut is a little deep. 

7

edit: I see your saw is still running with the carbon modification.  Still happy with the repair?


----------



## logger 12345 (Nov 20, 2012)

445 is a very fast limber....cutting up now from the tip of the tree back...


































445 xtorqe making fast work of the top of the tree.....


----------



## logger 12345 (Nov 20, 2012)

7sleeper,

yes it sure was,good observation,don't copy me or set me as a safe example here,reason for small hinge aera was i used no wedges,i judged which way the wind was blowing too and that helped me get away with not using wedges,in future i will though just to be safer and more cautious,it worked out as i intended anyway,the deep hinge made it fall on it's own and saftly this way today.



so comes for the end of the 445's work here,now the rest is too large and will need the 365sp










365sp
















lot of wood in this..... wow....


----------



## logger 12345 (Nov 20, 2012)

still cutting with 365sp,only 1/4 ways if even in from the tip now 





























that's all i got done today,might cut more of it tomorrow,just 1/4 ways in from the top of it,WOW some serious amount of timber in this tree....it's huge.

i hope people won't start 'fault finding' here,the thread is intended to product lots of pictures and work here from people who work everyday around saws and make a living from it,ok so i am not the safest example at times,this is a problem that comes with chainsaw work,sometimes to save time we take the fastest route.

in future here i will be wearing chaps,and will always use wedges to fall any trees i cut,as i say some times experience makes you lazy dropping trees,that's not a good thing cause saftey is NUMBER ONE. 
neverthe less we got it down saftely and productively.


----------



## 7sleeper (Nov 20, 2012)

Seems you didn't see my edit. How happy are you with your carbon repair? Is it still holding up? Didn't want to start a safety discusion.

7


----------



## logger 12345 (Nov 20, 2012)

so tomorrow,we will cut more of this HUGE pine tree,i am as seen on the pics cutting it up now in rings from the tip of the tree back so it's going to be a challenge for my 365sp now soon,it will be much longer than the 24" bar now soon.going to be serious amount of wood in it.great!!

tomorrow though first i need to make access to another part of the woods,some very large ASH trees needs to be accessed to cut next week,so i will be using a clearing saw tomorrow (strimmers with steel disc) to clear the new passage way in.
should be a tough day tomorrow,good thing no deliveries tomorrow now so we can get more work done.


will update again soon

regards
logger 


P.S
yeah 7sleeper,the carbon handle on the 365sp is great,a great fix for sure,no more problems!


----------



## NHlocal (Nov 20, 2012)

logger 12345 said:


> 20th-11th-12
> cold & wet november.
> 
> 
> ...



logger 12345,
.....just curious, did you measure the length/height of the tree after you dropped it? Whenever I get a chance to cut down a "good sized tree" I like to put a tape measure on it know what it actually was. :msp_thumbup: Good job getting it down safely.


----------



## logger 12345 (Nov 20, 2012)

hey nhlocal,

thanks,yeah will measure the length tomorrow,it was my intention to measure it but forgot my tape measure!!! ahh..will have it tomorrow with me  the bottom of it is at the same place minus the stump that i can roughly add on when i measure it,will update with my next post. 


cheers!


----------



## logger 12345 (Nov 21, 2012)

so i measuered the length of that large pine tree today,it measured in at 85feet tall!!!! 
yep,a biggie alright...

just cut one ring off the large end of it today then i had to go do some work on the digger.
we decided to bring over our mini 3tonne excavator to clear up another side of the woods,what a day!! i got it all done though,must just dig a few drains now in the morning and make a few new entrances in to the woods and i am ready to go again cutting.


some pics of the new passage i cleared today.

was very wet today,so it was a good time to bring over my digger.




























just cut one large ring off this before i went on the digger this morning.


----------



## logger 12345 (Nov 21, 2012)

one slice off of this huge 85foot pine tree ....








measures over 3feet wide.








ohh some wood in this bad boy!!

















then i went in the digger and started clearing a road not used since late 1800's hehe










no longer a road now,but a muddy passage only to be travelled by a capable offroad veichle.










the digger made fast work of it though,faster than all i cleared in the past with a chainsaw!!! was i mad.....


----------



## logger 12345 (Nov 21, 2012)

digger making access to HUGE ash trees!!





















will be down here tomorrow morning at 6am to continue,need to keep up with it!!


logger-


----------



## 7sleeper (Nov 21, 2012)

logger 12345 said:


> digger making access to HUGE ash trees!!
> 
> will be down here tomorrow morning at 6am to continue,need to keep up with it!!
> 
> logger-



You obviously have a lot of nice toys.... Aaahhhhh I didn't say that! I meant tools.  

7


----------



## logger 12345 (Nov 21, 2012)

7sleeper said:


> You obviously have a lot of nice toys.... Aaahhhhh I didn't say that! I meant tools.
> 
> 7





hello 7 sleeper,

the toys are needed here,i would have bought down the digger first day but it's so bloody far in off the mainroad way that it took me over an hour just to track the digger in LOL...... 

no wonder i just done all the passage ways so far with a chainsaw,too lazy bring the digger down,anyway it needed some work but it's back in action now again. thank god!!


----------



## NHlocal (Nov 21, 2012)

logger 12345 said:


> so i measuered the length of that large pine tree today,it measured in at 85feet tall!!!!
> yep,a biggie alright...



Ayuh, I knew when I saw the first pictures you took it was way over 50ft., well done. :msp_sad: Always a little sad to see a tree like that come down but, as you said, one way or the other it was coming down anyway. Thanks for the continuing updates of your progress. I look forward to seeing more. opcorn:
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## logger 12345 (Nov 21, 2012)

hello NHLOCAL,


yeah to be honest i am a lover of nature and i like trees,they are lovely to look at,there is nothing more beautiful to look at than a woods,but to be honest this woods was never meant to be here,the farm was not used since maybe 1950,that was only who ever had the land taken at the time,no one lived here since maybe 1920,...so it needed to be cleared to make something out of the place.the current owner is a little fed up with how overgrown the place was gone,it had just succumbed to an un-useable state...
on a positive note however,ASH trees are amazingly regenerative,i must take some pictures tomorrow of some of the trees i cut back in january,the stumps of the fallen trees are all that remain now obviously,but it's amazing the amount of new shoots of little new ash trees that are growing already,the level of growth here is just amazing in ireland.
i bet in only 15years they will be back to the way they were when i arrived!!!

it's amazing,and the shoots are tall,just wait until i post the new pics,it's actually very intresting.the new shoots don't grow from the top of the stump,so that part of the stump is now dead,but,they just grow out of the sides of the stump and instead of one ASH tree you have just killed,you end up with a cluster of maybe 5-or 6.....it's amazing!!! 

as for the poor pines,i doub't they will regenerate where i cut them,those are quite a differnt ball game,HOWEVER again on a positive note ireland is overgrown with pine/fir trees with all the local forest companies almost planting them in our back gardens here :msp_wink:


P.S

and another intresting thing i observed here in this woods,i am not the first man cutting here,somebody was cutting here maybe 20years ago or maybe less,cause a lot of the ASH trees i just cut now were clusters that had grown up from ASH tree stumps that had been previously cut like i mentioned above,intresting indeed.

will post pics tomorrow,cause i find this rate of growth amazing really here in ireland.


----------



## logger 12345 (Nov 21, 2012)

my above last post just edited for the last time,just a few intresting things i wanted to add to it


----------



## deepsouth (Nov 21, 2012)

Coppicing is the term for the regrowth you are seeing, a true old style forestry technique for regrowth. 

Interesting to see your work, and you do have good taste in 4wds. (I have a 98 4.5l petrol GU Patrol (also known as GR in some parts of the world)


----------



## logger 12345 (Nov 22, 2012)

deepsouth said:


> Coppicing is the term for the regrowth you are seeing, a true old style forestry technique for regrowth.
> 
> Interesting to see your work, and you do have good taste in 4wds. (I have a 98 4.5l petrol GU Patrol (also known as GR in some parts of the world)






thanks for the comment,yeah i couldn't think of the word but i knew i heard it before 

that's a great veichle you got there,that would pull a house down!!!


----------



## logger 12345 (Nov 22, 2012)

ok some more updates!

been a very busy day,i have been up since 6AM,started digging at 8am and finished up at 1PM today with the digger,new roads done through more parts of the land/woods.

we were able to start cutting some fantastic ASH trees today.
here are some pics,it was a very WET day though,it's amazing how we can get any work done at all!!!
the rain that fell was the size of golf balls almost......









new passage way cleared...what a mess with mud...










cleared a place to turn with the tralier....














wet wet wet.....


----------



## logger 12345 (Nov 22, 2012)

first ASH TREE we accessed and dropped today....some real nice wood in this.
was a tough days work all in all.....














IVY AND MOSS a pain in the butt here in this country,it's litterly on every flipping tree.....


----------



## logger 12345 (Nov 22, 2012)

new passage way is a good job now.
















myself working on the 3tonne digger,it was fine to get the job done and not to make too much of a mess!!


----------



## logger 12345 (Nov 22, 2012)

i spoke briefly yesterday about the re-growth here in ireland,check these few trees i cut only in august!!!
amazing......




























ok it was then time to get going with that ASH TREE.











it was a large tree with a wide bottom on it spreading out in to three large limbs.














dropped it out on the new road









these were trees i thought iwould never get at......


----------



## logger 12345 (Nov 22, 2012)

limbing it and cutting it up.......



























these trees may not look like much in some of the pics but they are big awkward and dangerous!!


----------



## logger 12345 (Nov 22, 2012)

was a lot of work in this large ash tree......


----------



## logger 12345 (Nov 22, 2012)

still the same ASH TREE.


----------



## logger 12345 (Nov 22, 2012)

so it was time to finish up this fine big ASH tree.






























was a fine load here today ,should be another good tralier load in it tomorrow.....


----------



## logger 12345 (Nov 22, 2012)

rather than constantly drawing all the loads back home we decided to now do all the work in the farm,we now bring the trees in the tralier to the old sheds in the farm and outhouses and do all our cutting & logging here.saves costs and diesel.


----------



## NHlocal (Nov 22, 2012)

logger 12345,
Great idea processing the wood on site, I'm sure it saves you a lot of time, effort, and fuel burned. Nicely done. Thanks again for the continued updates on the work you're doing clearing all that land. :msp_thumbup: That's quite a large job you've taken on there. I look forward to more updates. opcorn: 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## logger 12345 (Nov 23, 2012)

NHlocal said:


> logger 12345,
> Great idea processing the wood on site, I'm sure it saves you a lot of time, effort, and fuel burned. Nicely done. Thanks again for the continued updates on the work you're doing clearing all that land. :msp_thumbup: That's quite a large job you've taken on there. I look forward to more updates. opcorn:
> Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:





cheers NH local,

yes,it definatly saves us a lot of time and money just processing the lot here,of course we are processing more and more
now all the time,the volume of wood gets bigger everytime,things seem to get faster as we go along.

only thing is the weather is crap...amazing anything can be done at all,to be honest we shouldn't be next nor near the place
in this wet conditions.


----------



## 7sleeper (Nov 23, 2012)

logger 12345 said:


> new passage way is a good job now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw him first! Now we finally know how Wilson really looks like! What a shame this thread will never be the same.... 

Great pics as usual.

Do you use the debrise from the trees as a "fill" material for the road?

7


----------



## logger 12345 (Nov 23, 2012)

7sleeper said:


> I saw him first! Now we finally know how Wilson really looks like! What a shame this thread will never be the same....
> 
> Great pics as usual.
> 
> ...





lol....cheers!

no to be honest the passages were there already but this was the worse one,it wasn't used since 1950 LOL.....
IT was terribly overgrown with thorny briars,trees,i did knock down and flatten a load of trees on the way back but just threw them aside,i got down to the passage and scrope it clean with the grading bucket.another good thing aside from clearing all the passages,we made a few new entrances in to the woods in differnt places,wood now will be more easily accessable.as you can see back through the pics i made one entrance near where the top of that large pine tree fell to be able to bring it out fast.

it's a fine job now,so i can cut on my way back in future when i go that direction.

at the moment i have trees down all over the place :msp_wink: i seem to drop a tree and take some wood and move on for a while to something else.the large pine tree i must cut more of it tomorrow too...


was a busy day today,i went out with a tralier load with 3tonnes,two large tonne bags of ASH and one of beech,got home at 3pm,the ASH was the tree i cut yesterday,phew,some demand for it!!!


today before i done the delivery i cut down a few beech trees near the old house where we were cutting,i FORGOT my camera today :bang: and i had some nice updates......
not to worry i will have it tomorrow.

tomorrow looks like a really busy day,have some cutting to do and two deliveries over an 80mile radius,not bad!!



i will have some updates tomorrow evening again,this year was by far the busiest year YET with firewood,i sold wood almost everyweek all through the summer,even in june/july......

internet advertising sure is the way to go :msp_wink:

-logger


----------



## logger 12345 (Nov 26, 2012)

things are busy busy busy here right now,getting up to 2-3 orders a day for full loads.
we have a notebook now with all future scheduled orders written in.

this pine tree is sure a seller @ 45euros a tonne bag it's in demand,and it's fresh too,funny thing i had a fire
lighting two nights ago and it burns damn well,don't hold as much moisture as i thought,it sure is differnt to the normal smaller
pine trees.the customers don't mind the pine this fresh which isn't surprising,this time of year in ireland they don't care and just put it in the shed.aslong as it's wood some don't care how dry/fresh it is.i have seasoned pine but some rather it fresh,they recon when it's too seasoned they use too much hehe.... all i can do is give them what they want.


here is some work today on that huge pine tree again,we cut another 10ft off it today to fill one tonne bag that a customer wanted today,he ordered one tonne bag of pine and one of the mixed hardwood (beech/birtch/whitethorn etc) 
these are the cheapest ones and the ASH is the top price.


----------



## logger 12345 (Nov 26, 2012)

as i said above a good 10 or more feet cut off this for a customers one tonne bag today.























no bother to split this lovely pine with the axe,it just slices nicely in to large chunks.








then we moved on to the beech tree to go with his order of pine.


----------



## logger 12345 (Nov 26, 2012)

and continued with that beech tree(s)








and his order ready heading to kilfinane county limerick with it,a lovely looking side of the country,with amazing views which you will see in a minute.















one mixed hardwood,one bag of pine.










covered










and on the road to deliver it to another happy customer.


----------



## logger 12345 (Nov 26, 2012)

lovely view in this part of the country to deliver this customer his two large bags of wood....


----------



## T0RN4D0 (Nov 26, 2012)

Seeing your randomly cut wood always brings a smile to my face :msp_tongue:

I wish i could cut like that.


----------



## logger 12345 (Nov 26, 2012)

T0RN4D0 said:


> Seeing your randomly cut wood always brings a smile to my face :msp_tongue:
> 
> I wish i could cut like that.





hi torn4do,


nothing too fancy about my cutting,to be honest what ever is the fastest way is usually the way i go about it.
as for the pine sometimes i cut where there are no knots as this makes it easier on the saw and for splitting later.

it don't matter what size the trees are cut aslong as they are all a manageble length,remember we need to do all this work manually i can't bring any machines in here as they just destroy the place as things are far too wet this year.

so we cut them to manageable lengths,put them in the trailer,bring them to the house here for cutting,cut them up again firewood size and split any that are too wide 
that's really it......


anybody see my last updates back a page??
strange i can't see them,i just posted them up there 5mins ago and they won't show for me,photobucket acting up again most likely... :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## logger 12345 (Nov 26, 2012)

yep they are working,so it's all good!


----------



## logger 12345 (Nov 26, 2012)

yesterday was a cold start at 8am ....









bought over the rest of that big ASH tree for another customer who wanted a full tralier load @ 250euros!!









took around two hours to bring it and prepare it /split it....


















was time to process this load of ash...










lovely wood!!!


and here was the load ready of fine ASH fit for a king.


----------



## logger 12345 (Nov 26, 2012)

yesterday was fierce busy,we got 3 loads processed and delivered!!
extremly productive day..









where we process....








cutting up beech










lovely beech










beech for another customer


----------



## logger 12345 (Nov 26, 2012)

the area where we process


----------



## logger 12345 (Nov 26, 2012)

and we swapped and changed around yesterday and done more beech for other customers who wanted it and birtch.



















































the place has a lot of holly trees,they look amazing this time of year with some bearing bright red berries.


----------



## logger 12345 (Nov 26, 2012)

yesterday was the busiest day in a long time,the phone was hopping all day and so were we ....


----------



## 7sleeper (Nov 26, 2012)

As usual I enjoy your pictures. I also use the 1 ton bags. They are great for transporting when your trailer isn't a high board type. This is a small load I was bringing my PIL. The blue garbage bag was full of noodles.





View attachment 264214


7


----------



## NHlocal (Nov 26, 2012)

logger 12345,
good to hear you're so busy, being busy is much better than trying to find work. :msp_thumbup: Thanks for the great pics and updates, keep 'em coming!


----------



## logger 12345 (Nov 26, 2012)

and this animal i'm not sure of's DEN








preparing some pine..... 



























and another load that went out yesterday,two pine and one mixed hardwood.two customers on the same route,one took the two pine and the other took the bag of mixed hardwood.


----------



## logger 12345 (Nov 26, 2012)

this was a heavy filled load,2 bags of pine and one bag of beech.the two customers were on the same direction within 10miles of one another so it was convienent.
we also gave him two bags of kindeling with the deal (small branches from ash trees)








it was late when we finished yesterday .....


----------



## 7sleeper (Nov 26, 2012)

logger 12345 said:


> and this animal i'm not sure of's DEN
> 
> 
> preparing some pine.....
> ...



Now I finally now how strong you guys up north are! Make a stack like that and one strike with the axe and everything is nicely split! :hmm3grin2orange: Wish I could do that!

7


----------



## NHlocal (Nov 26, 2012)

logger 12345 said:


> it was late when we finished yesterday ...



Wow! Awesome sunset!!!


----------



## logger 12345 (Nov 26, 2012)

haha,had to laugh at 7 sleepers comment,good stuff,you put a smile on my face :hmm3grin2orange:




thanks for the feedback lads.

for this large task i took on i like the forum thread here to keep updating on,i havn't started from the start of the thread yet myself as i havn't had the time,but one of these long cold winters nights soon, i am going to make a tea pot of tea (or something stronger :msp_ohmy and start from the start of this thread and read back on the lot just to remimber & see the progress from the start.

looking back it was a mammoth task and the best is yet to come,there is years and years work clearing this place.

the farmer i am clearing the place for is now old,who knows what he will do with the place in time,he says his sons won't farm it...but for now he is in great shape and is always on the go after the animals.good to see.

it sure is a lovely place here,as i say one of the night i am going to look back and remember the hard work me and nicola had to do here.


----------



## bull2five (Nov 26, 2012)

*440 vs 445*



logger 12345 said:


> 445 is a lightening fast limber.....
> 
> 
> 
> Which saw do you like better? 440 or 445


----------



## w8ye (Nov 26, 2012)

This is what I think of as Éirinn and not all the mud and brush.


----------



## logger 12345 (Nov 26, 2012)

bull2five said:


> logger 12345 said:
> 
> 
> > 445 is a lightening fast limber.....
> ...


----------



## bull2five (Nov 27, 2012)

*Pictures*



logger 12345 said:


> lovely view in this part of the country to deliver this customer his two large bags of wood....



Be careful taking pictures while driving, Looks like your on the wrong side of the road.


----------



## logger 12345 (Nov 30, 2012)

haha,yeah it looks that way,but my missus was with me,she works with me all the time and we deliver together so it was her that took the pictures,the road here was narrow remember also it's not a 'smart' car i'm delivering the wood in


----------



## (scarescore) (Nov 30, 2012)

hi logger been reading true your tread and you have a mountain of work in front of you (excuse the pun) couldn't see all the videos which is a pity as they were brilliant I'm not too far away from you down in north Tipp lots of trees and mountains around here as well and water of course. keep up the good work and keep the pics and videos coming


----------



## wyk (Nov 30, 2012)

(scarescore) said:


> hi logger been reading true your tread and you have a mountain of work in front of you (excuse the pun) couldn't see all the videos which is a pity as they were brilliant I'm not too far away from you down in north Tipp lots of trees and mountains around here as well and water of course. keep up the good work and keep the pics and videos coming



I'm an American chilling in South Tipperary:


----------



## logger 12345 (Dec 1, 2012)

ok desided to do some more updates,done a few deliveries since,things are very busy now for us,it's the peak time,people are stocking up with hardwood and softwood for christmas,i got a good order of 6tonnes for monday of that large pine tree,so i will cut up more of that monday. anyway this was the story since,we are clearing back the new roadway i made heading on another direction in to the woods.got good work done today.got a large tralier load loose of beech taken to a guy in ardnacrusia in clare,(see pics of scenery shortly) 




stocked up with more files and a few chains for both machines.










i buy my files buy the dozen.














starting that load of beech























very handy and fast as the trees were just longside us.


----------



## logger 12345 (Dec 1, 2012)

two bags of ash and one beech (ANOTHER load)


----------



## logger 12345 (Dec 1, 2012)

started another load of beech this morning....loose tralier.


























half ways there......











still half....


















got a little wet in the afternoon today,had to put on wet gear,conditions are tough!


----------



## logger 12345 (Dec 1, 2012)

forgot to take a pic of the full load.....haha......typical...



anyway,this was on the road delivering it...















co. clare


















lovely area here in co.clare,ardnacrusia












to be honest,it's amazing i get time to even pull the camera,it's flat out all day!!!
hard to get time to even have a cup of tea....


logger


----------



## (scarescore) (Dec 1, 2012)

reindeer said:


> I'm an American chilling in South Tipperary:



hi reindeer sounds like your having a nice time down there


----------



## logger 12345 (Dec 4, 2012)

ok some more updates,fairly busy now since,orders going out everyday,yesterday we took out a tralier of that 85ft tall pine tree,it's getting smaller,i forgot to take camera yesterday to document the cutting of it but YES i thought of the camera today,so the large pine tree is getting smaller,after some negotation on the phone yesterday a customer wanted a full tralier today of PINE/ASH/BEECH all mixed together,so we fullfilled his request after agreeing on the price,it was going to a place called ballylanders limerick.


some redberries on the holly trees 









making a start on that tralier today,first some beech ....


















then some ASH

















and to finish with some pine....

















getting smaller this huge pine tree....


----------



## logger 12345 (Dec 4, 2012)

had to cut around 20 x 3ft slices off of this to finish the load....









365sp ate through it






















this tree has some fantastic timber....


























grated cheedar cheese anyone???


----------



## logger 12345 (Dec 4, 2012)

didn't split any of the pine,the 365sp ate through them......

























the load ready......






















cut to the size the customer requested and covered!


----------



## drkstaunton (Dec 5, 2012)

wow logger,awesome work man,must give a shout next week,i have started my own job i was talking to ya about here,very large pine trees but not as big as that one you just cut,so you finally made it in....awesome!!! thought i'd never see anyone making it in to the location of those monster pines....


----------



## wyk (Dec 5, 2012)

That looks like a Spruce, mang. Musta smelled wonderful.


----------



## logger 12345 (Dec 5, 2012)

reindeer said:


> That looks like a Spruce, mang. Musta smelled wonderful.





hello,

yeah smelled lovely .i love the smell of those...

to be very honest,it could be a type of spruce,another thing though is we don't usually get spruce trees here this tall,it measured over 85foot tall,i assumed it was a pine like scots pine or something,it has pines on it... 
you could be right,do you recon it's a spruce?


----------



## T0RN4D0 (Dec 5, 2012)

Kinda looks like fir to me  ... Just look at the top/needles and you can tell them apart. 

[wrote how i tell them apart but just check this Spruce vs. fir vs. pine: How to tell them apart - Fine Gardening Article 

and also this, (copied from Pine, Fir or Spruce Tree?)

"Needles
Like deciduous trees, conifers can be identified by their "leaves." The "leaves" of conifers are of course their needles. On true pine trees, the needles are arranged and attached to the branches in clusters of two (red pine group), three (yellow pine group), or five (white pine group) needles per cluster. Spruce and fir trees have their needles attached individually to the branches.

To tell spruce and fir trees apart, it helps to know that spruce needles are sharply pointed, square and easy to roll between your fingers. Fir needles, on the other hand, are softer, flat and cannot be rolled between your fingers. Spruce needles are attached to small, stalk-like woody projections. When needles are shed, these projections remain. As a result, the branches of spruce trees feel rough. Fir branches lack these projections, and thus have smooth bark. The color and length of needles are not reliable means of identification; these can vary from tree to tree, depending on cultural conditions and the planting site. "


----------



## wyk (Dec 5, 2012)

logger 12345 said:


> hello,
> 
> yeah smelled lovely .i love the smell of those...
> 
> ...




I think Scots pine is 2 needles. But a Scots pine sort of looks like a cypress when it grows; being gnarly and such(duuude). It doesn't grow like most other pines. The wood is also easier to cut than spruce, assuming it isn't soaking wet. The bark is lighter, more brown to orangish, and furrowed. That is an englemann or a sitka. The scales look like Engelmann. But what the hell do I know.


----------



## logger 12345 (Dec 5, 2012)

reindeer i would think you know plenty...

thanks for the information,the only thing i noticed differnt between this large tree and the normal forest spruce here is it was fine and dry when it was cut,and hard timber enough in it in comparisson.


----------



## ChipMonger (Dec 5, 2012)

logger-

Great pics.

I have'nt had a chance to look through the other 42 pages of your thread, so maybe you have answered the question im going to ask you, but why do you cut such small odd size chunks of wood? is that normal procedure for your area?


----------



## logger 12345 (Dec 5, 2012)

ChipMonger said:


> logger-
> 
> Great pics.
> 
> I have'nt had a chance to look through the other 42 pages of your thread, so maybe you have answered the question im going to ask you, but why do you cut such small odd size chunks of wood? is that normal procedure for your area?





hello,

all my wood is cut at the requiried sizes that the customers ask for,every order i get i ask the customer the size they want,i had some wood last week and they were very large for an open fire,it's mainly for stoves so this is the reason the wood is required smaller,but your smaller and our smaller could vary.. some of the small logs here are still quite large to us...
this is the size in ireland,if you deliver anything larger you will be told take it home cause they won't get it in the stove.


----------



## logger 12345 (Dec 5, 2012)

ok was another busy day in the woods,it is also shooting season so we are dodging bullets here all week :wink2: 
various differnt groups of lads are arriving and just walking through the land with there guns hunting woodcock,they are impressed with the amount clearing that has been done here in just a year.



anyway,arriving to work thismorning to a bitter -1 temp































went to work and filled two bags of ash for a customer in limerick city.















we had some visitors,had to tell them to move out the way....


----------



## logger 12345 (Dec 5, 2012)

the fella on the right was bold,he wouldn't budge,i had to get mad at him to move him hehe









arrived to a customer in limerick and offloaded the wood in to his tralier,it was a huge 10x 5 ifor williams tralier,he was
very impressed with how much only two of our bags filled it,i wasn't expecting it to fill it this much cause it was a big tralier,he was a very happy customer and paid the 160euros for the two bags of ASH ..this was including a 10euro delivery charge with two bags of 25kg kindeling thrown in for him.



we had to swap the logs in to his tralier in his yard.









our two bags in his tralier.

















on the way home we paid a visit to the husqvarna shop in limerick where i get all my stuff.it's a fine shop.
i get on good here with the lads and i am happy with my prices.











don't know if this saw is out in america but the new XTORQ 365sp has arrived here....NICE!!
















not much changed on the 365sp only better low end power and the xtorq engine,decompression valve located on top,i hadn't much time to look through it,i assume it's nothing differnt to my own,it looks the same cosmeticly,maybe they changed other things like airfilter too,must look the next time i am in.


----------



## logger 12345 (Dec 5, 2012)

also a nice looking saw the new xp range,this one was 50cc i think..


----------



## NHlocal (Dec 5, 2012)

logger 12345 said:


> also a nice looking saw the new xp range,this one was 50cc i think..



Thanks for more updates and more great pictures! Most of all the pics in the Husky shop!  :msp_w00t: 
I would love to have one of those new 550xp's for my limbing saw! :biggrinbounce2: 
Thanks again for the updates, please keep 'em coming.


----------



## logger 12345 (Dec 5, 2012)

hi randy,


yes,agreed i think that 50cc would be lightening fast to limb,all though i am extremly impressed with my 440xtorque limbing abilities... i guess it would be nice to try that one too though all the same :msp_wink:


cheers!!


P.S

forgot to take a picture of his large saws,he had at least 3 of the large ones the 120xp and others....bummer!!
next time...


----------



## 7sleeper (Dec 5, 2012)

logger 12345 said:


> the fella on the right ...
> on the way home we paid a visit to the husqvarna shop in limerick where i get all my stuff.it's a fine shop.
> i get on good here with the lads and i am happy with my prices.
> 
> ...



And I thought you were showing us your garage!

7


----------



## wyk (Dec 5, 2012)

859 Euro for a 550xp?!


----------



## logger 12345 (Dec 5, 2012)

reindeer said:


> 859 Euro for a 550xp?!





yes that seems quite high,i know that if i wanted it i could probably get it for 650,the shop here they start price high but you need to negotiate with em,but why would i ever want it,i am more than happy enough with my old 365sp,it never gave me a days trouble and has plenty of power for what i need.....

i wouldn't downgrade to a lower cc saw anyway,even though it might be more powerfull low down etc,but as they say no replacment for displacment!


----------



## wyk (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm working on rebuilding a 365 special at the moment. It will be very mildly ported mostly to clean it up and match the lower transfers and add a touch of compression. We'll meet up your way maybe and I'll show it to ya. I am in the process of swapping from meteor to vodaphone. Once I am there I'll pm you my mobile.


----------



## drkstaunton (Dec 5, 2012)

good work logger...making headway there.

hello reindeer,]

are you now based in ireland too? anywork with ya?
things here are gone quite,logger is lucky to have work these days with the wood,it is a good buisness to be stuck at in ireland,this is the busy time,he promised me a few weeks work but i havn't heard back yet,wink wink nudge nudge :hmm3grin2orange:

at the moment i have some work coming up myself with coilte the local forest.

so any work in tipperary reindeer these days?


----------



## logger 12345 (Dec 6, 2012)

reindeer said:


> I'm working on rebuilding a 365 special at the moment. It will be very mildly ported mostly to clean it up and match the lower transfers and add a touch of compression. We'll meet up your way maybe and I'll show it to ya. I am in the process of swapping from meteor to vodaphone. Once I am there I'll pm you my mobile.





hi reindeer,

sounds good,but it will be the new year now cause my hands are completly full right now and have no time to leave the woods at all,between that and finishing some bits around my own house it's a verybusy time for me,i wouldn't have the time until new year hoping you will still be in ireland then.

make sure and post up pics of that 365 you got there,it sounds the nuts!!

cheers


----------



## wyk (Dec 6, 2012)

No work here. I'm out in the country with a Greyhound rescue working it 3 days a week for free room and board and a small stipend. I am finding random work here felling and such.


----------



## (scarescore) (Dec 6, 2012)

looks like we can start and Irish branch of the 365 special appreciation Society :biggrin: I'm looking forward to getting stuck into some timber with mine if only the land would dry up a bit 
I would also like to see some pics also reindeer no intention of trying it as I would probably kill the saw and I think I have enough of power with the 372 p&c 

logger I cant understand why you take a lesser price for white-torn and beech as they are also two fantastic firewood timbers especially the white-torn I would be charging more for that have you tried burning it yourself good heat and it last ages


----------



## wyk (Dec 6, 2012)

(scarescore) said:


> looks like we can start and Irish branch of the 365 special appreciation Society :biggrin: I'm looking forward to getting stuck into some timber with mine if only the land would dry up a bit
> I would also like to see some pics also reindeer no intention of trying it as I would probably kill the saw and I think I have enough of power with the 372 p&c
> 
> logger I cant understand why you take a lesser price for white-torn and beech as they are also two fantastic firewood timbers especially the white-torn I would be charging more for that have you tried burning it yourself good heat and it last ages



Oh, it won't have a 365 top end on it... not even a 71cc top end...


----------



## NHlocal (Dec 6, 2012)

reindeer said:


> Oh, it won't have a 365 top end on it... not even a 71cc top end...



:msp_drool: :msp_w00t: opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:.....got pics?!!!


----------



## (scarescore) (Dec 6, 2012)

do you want a seat and some wheels for ituttahere2: I take it that you're putting the 52mm top end on it. would love to hear it purrrrrrrrrr


----------



## wyk (Dec 6, 2012)

(scarescore) said:


> do you want a seat and some wheels for ituttahere2: I take it that you're putting the 52mm top end on it. would love to hear it purrrrrrrrrr



As soon as it arrives.... from China! HAI YAH!






SRSLY tho - I will only mildly port it - you guys have seen the cost of petrol and oil here...


----------



## logger 12345 (Dec 6, 2012)

reindeer said:


> Oh, it won't have a 365 top end on it... not even a 71cc top end...






mmm,looking forward to this one lads!! :biggrin:


----------



## logger 12345 (Dec 6, 2012)

quote: (scarescore)


logger I cant understand why you take a lesser price for white-torn and beech as they are also two fantastic firewood timbers especially the white-torn I would be charging more for that have you tried burning it yourself good heat and it last ages 



to be honest i have tried as you said the higher prices,i actually started off at 90euros a bag of ash,i might aswell have been trying to sell sand to an arab.... i think people just don't have much money these days,my prices now are at there peak,of course until the roads become bad with snow and frost,then i will hold all the cards to hand 

yeah,agreed the beech and whitethorn are great,yeah i hear you the whitethorn is as good as ash,but people just think ash is much better than all the rest and some won't pay as much for the w/thorn and beech,they just assume it's far lesser wood,then you have those that know there timber and will pay for it..


----------



## logger 12345 (Dec 6, 2012)

another load out today,two tonne bags of spruce and one of ASH,that large spruce tree is just too tough to split so i just cut it all with the 365sp,it flies through it and the finished wood looks the nuts!
i cut em nice and big too,easy for the customers to split later too if the want.









cut another good few slices off it today,getting small now!!










it's time to drop another 90ft spruce me thinks


----------



## logger 12345 (Dec 6, 2012)

it was a wet nasty day today here....


----------



## logger 12345 (Dec 6, 2012)

that spruce looks the nuts cut this way...


----------



## (scarescore) (Dec 6, 2012)

I suppose the customer is all is right. that is one lovely looking pine would have made great commercial tree. I don't think there is any sawmills left that can handle that size tree 

reindeer this is the top end I used http://www.ebay.ie/itm/HUSQVARNA-362-365-371-372-50MM-CYLINDER-KIT-NEW-NISIC-COATED-1YR-WARRANTY-/280883593604?pt=UK_Home_Garden_GardenPowerTools_CA&hash=item4165f78184#ht_2060wt_754


----------



## logger 12345 (Dec 6, 2012)

yeah,it's a fine tree,was a shame really to cut it up for firewood,but it pays the bills....something has to these days!!

sometimes i cut trees down and go...( ahh such a shame) but what can i do,the farmer wants them gone,i suppose it's time to make something of the farm and clean the place up.

but yeah,would have made great commercial use.


so scarescore,where are you from?
you busy these days?


----------



## Rudolf73 (Dec 6, 2012)

Can you guys get meteor P&C kits over there, there was a thread on the 372 kit here a while ago and they seem to be good quality. I would prefer the meteor piston also as the cheaper ones can wear out prematurely. The no name brands on ebay can be a bit hit and miss...


----------



## (scarescore) (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm farming down in the north tipp and as for busy the days are too short 
it's a shame to cut down some old trees but you've got to do what you got to do go back there in a couple of years you will probably find lots of little pine seedlings starting to grow once you let the light in


----------



## logger 12345 (Dec 6, 2012)

i agree,the days are very short for firewood work,down on top of that i got to make the school run every morning with my son who is 7years old,so it's always a 9:30 ish start for us,dark at 4:30 then....

hey rudolf,

check out this aftermarket kit i used from emas last year on my fathers .61,it only cost 81 euros,i thought i was excellent quality... it's still going strong for him a year later,and after a few tanks it really opened up,it is no differnt to the origional for power..


http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/189527.htm


----------



## (scarescore) (Dec 7, 2012)

Rudolf73 said:


> Can you guys get meteor P&C kits over there, there was a thread on the 372 kit here a while ago and they seem to be good quality. I would prefer the meteor piston also as the cheaper ones can wear out prematurely. The no name brands on ebay can be a bit hit and miss...



hi Rudolf when I was buying I checked out Bailey's online which had meteor kits they also have a review section and the review wasn't good. the guy on eBay has loads of good reviews for his cylinder kits and some from the states that's why I went with him. i never rebuilt a chainsaw before and don't really know much about engines I basically took it out of the box and put it on the saw. it works perfect with lots of power and compression. without the decompression valve it would probably break the rope and it's not even run a yet


----------



## wyk (Dec 8, 2012)

(scarescore) said:


> hi Rudolf when I was buying I checked out Bailey's online which had meteor kits they also have a review section and the review wasn't good. the guy on eBay has loads of good reviews for his cylinder kits and some from the states that's why I went with him. i never rebuilt a chainsaw before and don't really know much about engines I basically took it out of the box and put it on the saw. it works perfect with lots of power and compression. without the decompression valve it would probably break the rope and it's not even run a yet



Randy put up a review on the newer kits. He seems to think they are OK. Brad put up some random stuff in his thread about them, but hasn't backed it up with any new information in years. I decided to go with the 77cc kit from a bud of mine on AS that has gotten stellar reviews - even stock. I'll only blend the lowers and some of the ports, and leave out the gasket if I can find some decent gasket goo here in Ireland... I may have to have sumfin sent over from England. Any place in tipp where I can get decent chainsaw/small engine equipment?


----------



## logger 12345 (Dec 8, 2012)

ok back on topic 


had a busy day today,this is the last load of this spruce tree that went out today,bag of ash and pine this morning to a man in limerick city and two bags of ash this evening to a man also in the same area.



cutting up the last of that large old spruce








dropped a large beech tree here today too and an ASH,all big trees now from here on.





































the last of that large 85ft tall spruce,time to drop another tomorrow maybe


----------



## logger 12345 (Dec 8, 2012)

all that large spruce sold as fast as we dropped it.






#


----------



## logger 12345 (Dec 8, 2012)

two bags out this morning...


----------



## logger 12345 (Dec 8, 2012)

and the last bags we took out,was dark enough when we got to our destination at 6pm


----------



## wyk (Dec 8, 2012)

Is that a Helko axe?


----------



## logger 12345 (Dec 8, 2012)

the axe is a hickory american made axe,but to be honest i havn't a clue who made it....
it's a great axe though,seriously good for splitting...i havn't used my log splitter in 6months...



had a tough/HARD day today,we got out with the first load this morning and things went good,we made it back good and early to get a second load sorted,i got a phone call from the farmer to give him a hand down lower in to the land,place is a disgrace with water  one of his ponies lastnight tried to jump a ditch,when she did she broke through the fence and got trapped in between a few trees and landed in a swampy patch of ground,we couldn't get any veichle in at all,a tractor wouldn't have made it out,we used ropes to drag her out,she was still alive,i was the only help the farmer had,the two of use pulled her out,F##k was she heavy!!!! was a tough job,my back almost had it,to make things worse we had to use long ropes, itwas a NIGHTMARE to even put on the ropes because you were sinking in the swamp....
when we finally got her moving it WAS A GREAT feeling!! just to pull her out free,finally it got easier she slid out in the mud...
pulled her free and she laid resting in the shelter of a tree,but we knew the old girl wasn't well,she must have been caught there all night :frown:

after a few injections to bring her around,and a final go a hour later with 'rapid responce' (best product here to revive) we decided to go and get some covers and go get a veichle and take her to the barns for some shelter where she might have come around,i'm afraid by the time we got back it was too late,she had passed away.... :frown::frown:


sad,sad thing to see.... 

in fairness to the farmer (land owner) he does everything for them,they are well fed with no expense spared.

at least i feel good because we tried our best and at the end of the day that's all we could do...



these nights i feel my arms very sore in bed,it must be from the 365sp,they are making it hard for me to sleep....
even though i stretch them before bed it's not much use,this i think is my only ailment from chainsaw use.
been very tired the last few days at work.


tomorrow could be a fresher day.


logger


----------



## wyk (Dec 9, 2012)

I know the feeling. Many folks do not appreciate the benefit of decent AV unless they use their saws 5X40. And even then, you still get white finger, etc.

That blue looks a little light to be a Collins axe, unless the flash is making it light. I am considering an Elko axe since a UK supplier has em at decent prices. The local shop just has crap for quality. They aren't even good for beating wedges.


----------



## logger 12345 (Dec 9, 2012)

hi reindeer,

i find with the large pines/spruce and softwoods i just cut them all up with the chainsaw,i find the softwood the very worst for axe splitting,too many knots on it,hence why we cut the rings narrow....easier splitting,that and the size suits most customers,even cutting them this narrow you can leave them wider which in turn lets you with still a large size log if needed.

the hardwoods are a dream "crunch" with the axe,we never have no problems,that axe i got i must say is awesome,american made hickory,it sure has seen some abuse and is mighty tough....



we were working today,was tired as hell,but had a productive day,we moved to another location and found some more fantastic ash trees,we just needed to cut two limbs off one of the trees and we filled two tonne bags for the order today,was fast enough with the 440xtorque,that saw is a mighty limber.
just finished up now at 6pm


we have now decided to mix up the beech and whitethorn in future with orders for ASH and keep the price the same,it will just make each ASH tree go further,i think that was mentioned by scarescore here too,good observation.well we were selling another option of mixed hardwood a little cheaper with no ash,but now i am going to do away with that and just sell the lot of the hardwoods mixed.


two saws are going great anyway,no problems,the clutch sprocket on the 365sp after all this work isn't showing much signs of wear even..bloody good saws IMO!! :msp_thumbup:


tomorrow we will drop the brother of that large spruce,this one i think could be taller maybe around 90ft,i am going to try and drop it upwards towards our cutting spot with wedges to make for less walking with the rings,as this one is set on an incline so if it falls the other way it will make for a lot of unnecessary work,it's a little further in to the woods than the other one i cut.
spruce selling good here at the mo.....

will have some footage of it tomorrow evening,unlike the last time the battery going flat on the camera  LOL


----------



## (scarescore) (Dec 9, 2012)

would love to be there to see that spruce comedown sounds like you could do with a good quad bike and small trailer to haul the lengths to road no wonder your arms are feeling the pain 
good to hear upping your prices a bit sounds like you have it well earned 

reindeer you could try the husqvarna center in Thurles I got a few bits of them clip washer bearing and skinny oring for €10 which I thought was pretty good. let me know if you want the number


----------



## logger 12345 (Dec 9, 2012)

to be honest scarescore,i don't think anything would travel in to the woods here,if weather improved and place dried up it would be a good idea the quad,after all we'r in ireland....
we have to handle every ring me and the missus out of the woods right now until the weather and ground dries,but it's not as hard as it sounds,we love it,one way to keep fit....

i like to take a break from the saws and get my hands full,this is only here though where the spruce tree is,that part is the main woods,in january i will have a new winch and will pull all the trees up to the passage out of the woods,tonnes of fine big ash trees there,few years work...
then there is another side of the land down by the railway,some trees there too....beech,ash and even oak.that will be next year i think. we are working out a deal on that already 


that's why i got the digger in recently to clear a new passage back another side of it,we were there today and that's a breath of fresh air cause they are all been dropped out on the passage in front of us...handy enough,we just set up a spot and start cutting and filling the bags.

all my wood is going out fresh all the time,i don't sell any seasoned wood,they ask but all i say is it's ash and you can burn it fine fresh,it's so hard to get that people don't care.


but i'm afraid that spruce the whole lot of it,like the other one has to be manually lifted out of the woods  
lol


----------



## wyk (Dec 10, 2012)

Next time you do that spruce, cross cut it to the lengths you need, but do not cut all the way through the wood - mebbe 90-95%. Then noodle it and it will easily fall apart into the chunks that you need. Sort of how yer meant to do onions and tomatoes when you dice them.

Husqvarna 3120 noodling and tree felling video.wmv - YouTube


----------



## logger 12345 (Dec 10, 2012)

reindeer said:


> Next time you do that spruce, cross cut it to the lengths you need, but do not cut all the way through the wood - mebbe 90-95%. Then noodle it and it will easily fall apart into the chunks that you need. Sort of how yer meant to do onions and tomatoes when you dice them.
> 
> Husqvarna 3120 noodling and tree felling video.wmv - YouTube





hi reindeer,

this is the way i cut the spruce,except i didn't cross cut it like you said,couldn't be bothered trying to hold that 365 sideways lol
took the easy way out of it


----------



## logger 12345 (Dec 10, 2012)

it was a COLD start today here....BRRRRR....















everyday we arrive at the woods this same robin red breast meets us and follows us in...















another two bags of ash out today,ash and beech mixed.










it's a tough job to get in here to this part of the land















was a nice dry day today,you should see it in a bad day....


----------



## logger 12345 (Dec 10, 2012)

and two more bags of ash/beech ready today









didn't get time today to cut the spruce,must do it tomorrow if i can get the time,reason i need to is i have demand now the end of this week for some of it and i need to cut up the remaining stump of the other spruce.

we are NOT cutting everytree here,mainly thinning now as we move deeper in to the woods,i don't touch the holly trees,and i leave some whitethorn trees behind.even though we are only thinning i will have firewood here i think for the rest of my life please god.


----------



## logger 12345 (Dec 11, 2012)

today was another mighty busy one,hadn't time to drop that other large spruce,will have to in the morning though as we are running low on softwoods now,in the meantime today we got out with a full load,3bags,one bag of ash and beech,one bag of softwood and one bag of beech & whitethorn.

cut more from that large spruce stump.some wood in it.


was time to invest in new oregon gloves as my other ones were worn out.








then grabbed the 445xtorque and droped some ash trees.quite large actually was far wider than bar length of 15"
was no problem for it though.great little saw.

















tree was up above us,so dead handy only to drop it on the passage way.









the curse of IVY.....









amazing ASH


----------



## logger 12345 (Dec 11, 2012)

finished cutting up that ash tree























place is fine and mucky










done more cutting off that large spruce stump


----------



## logger 12345 (Dec 11, 2012)

stump looks smaller and narrower now cause i have one end of it cut right to the ground,i'm standing on it















was some cutting in it,and not yet finished.









ok tomorrow a customers order needs to be loaded up (full tralier of spruce) he don't want it bagged,again easier for us,my first port of call tomorrow is grab the wedges,axe and 365sp and drop that other large spruce.
video will be in order and lot of pics.
hope all goes safe,it's going to be a toughie as it sort of wants to fall opposite to the direction i want it to fall so it will need some coaxing with wedges to fall it.


-logger


----------



## logger 12345 (Dec 12, 2012)

*felling 90ft tall spruce*

ok had a productive day,dropped this massive 90foot tall spruce,it went great,took a little planning to get everything right,as it was on a slope it was dangerous,i also needed it to fall upwards towards where we were cutting to make life easier later.
i am dying sick all day with a flu,sore throat and just feeling sick,i rarely get sick,but i have been for the last few days,getting a little better now,it probably wasn't the best day to tackle this job for that reason,but never the less we got it sorted and job done safely.
the chain on my 365sp could have done with a fresh sharpen before the job but i wasn't going back up to the entrance again after i walked down near the tree,damn 365 is too heavy to be lugging around in the mud,and i forgot to sharpen it this morning.... it was fine though,i have seen the chains on it get far worse....

this is the second massive spruce i have dropped now in the last two weeks.
i hope you enjoy the video.



[video=dailymotion;xvvboz]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xvvboz_large-spruce-falling-90ft-tall_shortfilms[/video]


----------



## (scarescore) (Dec 13, 2012)

nice job that does look like a monster glad you got it down safely 
are you getting any complaints since you increased the prices for the mixed bags


----------



## logger 12345 (Dec 13, 2012)

(scarescore) said:


> nice job that does look like a monster glad you got it down safely
> are you getting any complaints since you increased the prices for the mixed bags





cheers!

no people say nothing,see it's all a gamble with firewood,it's hard to find a balance,i wanted 85e per bag of ASH,when i did put the price up to that the calls just didn't come in....was a pain in the backside,i thought my phone was broken for a while ...

people won't pay much more,ever call i get the usual routine is i ask "how many bags do you want?" they tell me,then it's x amount per bag and minimum of 20euros delivery... 

thing about firewood is you will make money now today but a lot of expense goes out,jeep tyres,insurance,tax,good solid tralier,chainsaws in fairness are low maintainence for me as i do the lot myself,petrol is gone expensive and i always use the best chainoils i can get,never had any incidents THANK GOD as a result....

there is money in firewood but a LOT of work in it.to be honest this time of year i am wrecked from it.

the worst thing this year was,ok on this land the farmer gets a annual grant from the department of the envoirnment,he is allowed clean up the land,so this work is all legit,but we need to be carefull about the times we work here,for example this year from may to september on and off, was pretty much stop cutting here due to the birds and wildlife etc.

that was fine but it was disasterous for firewood stocking,i had a massive stock back in may,it SOLD pretty much all during the summer,you know the demand for hardwoods in ireland!!? anyway,this meant i had no stock,so i needed to wait for the season to be right for me to get the all clear again to go ahead and work on,(in september) from then on i got no chance to stock up anything,it was selling as fast as we cut it,yeah that's great but the work is hard.....
everyday serious tough going... 

selling a minimum of 30 tonne bags of firewood a week is rewarding but hard work.

firewood is a good buisness in ireland right now,everyone is fitting stoves cause oil prices are a joke!


----------



## (scarescore) (Dec 13, 2012)

timber is always hard work the commercial end of forestry used to be very hard work once upon a time the machines they have now for it are more comfortable than a top of the range car. had look inside one lately when I had to do a little bit of welding on a forwarder awesome machines maybe you should trade-in the 365 for Harvester & forwarder :msp_biggrin:

to get around the cutting ban you could knock enough of trees in April to keep you going for the summer there is no ban on cutting them up


----------



## logger 12345 (Dec 14, 2012)

(scarescore) said:


> timber is always hard work the commercial end of forestry used to be very hard work once upon a time the machines they have now for it are more comfortable than a top of the range car. had look inside one lately when I had to do a little bit of welding on a forwarder awesome machines maybe you should trade-in the 365 for Harvester & forwarder :msp_biggrin:
> 
> to get around the cutting ban you could knock enough of trees in April to keep you going for the summer there is no ban on cutting them up





haha,yeah those harvesters are awesome,they make the work look easy!!


no point having trees dropped,in the offseason a chainsaw can't be left neat the place,nor can we even be in here with veichles,it's a lot about the hen harrier now too,he needs to be encouraged as much as possible....


----------



## bull2five (Dec 15, 2012)

logger 12345 said:


> ok was another busy day in the woods,it is also shooting season so we are dodging bullets here all week :wink2:
> various differnt groups of lads are arriving and just walking through the land with there guns hunting *woodcock*,they are impressed with the amount clearing that has been done here in just a year.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## (scarescore) (Dec 15, 2012)

bull2five said:


> logger 12345 said:
> 
> 
> > ok was another busy day in the woods,it is also shooting season so we are dodging bullets here all week :wink2:
> ...


----------



## logger 12345 (Dec 16, 2012)

had another busy few days,mainly working on hardwood right now,they are more popular than softwood,however
i did get around to cutting up some more of that second large spruce yesterday.it's massive.....


place is horribly wet,lucky to be able to do anything at all,the wettest i have seen it all year.
i'm still smothered with this cold,getting better now though.










bringing over some ash to be cut up and bagged.

















two bags of that second spruce cut up and delivered to another very happy customer.































noodles.....


----------



## logger 12345 (Dec 16, 2012)

when i cut large slices off the big spruce i noodle it then.















spruce was hard enough to cut it,very knotted,but wasn't much bother to the 365sp,more than enough power,one thing i had to do was cut the tree in the center,it fell on a slope,so it was bananna shapped laying on the ground and was wedging the saw a little,when i cut it to relive it,then all was good to go.


----------



## logger 12345 (Dec 16, 2012)

cutting more of this 90foot spruce,not even putting a mark on the length of it yet.


----------



## logger 12345 (Dec 16, 2012)

and nicola busy


----------



## logger 12345 (Dec 16, 2012)

now we go to that second large spruce,here is directly after dropping it as seen in the video.


----------



## logger 12345 (Dec 16, 2012)

limbing time again on this second large spruce!
445 makes it easy though....





















spruce bark


----------



## logger 12345 (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## logger 12345 (Dec 16, 2012)

place is just covered in this in ireland.....what a pain in the butt! makes my work harder.







































first cuts off that giant spruce!!


----------



## logger 12345 (Dec 16, 2012)

getting to work on the start of that monster spruce,second one.


----------



## logger 12345 (Dec 16, 2012)

this thing is just massive!

we dropped it,limbed it,cut 15 4" slices off it in around an hour....


----------



## logger 12345 (Dec 16, 2012)

you know the best part is,i'm cutting an ASH tree in the morning and it's not much smaller than this!!

all big trees from here on now.
we have just entered the main section now where the trees get huge.
lot of work ahead :msp_razz:


----------



## PJF1313 (Dec 16, 2012)

logger 12345 said:


> you know the best part is,i'm cutting an ASH tree in the morning and it's not much smaller than this!!
> 
> all big trees from here on now.
> we have just entered the main section now where the trees get huge.
> lot of work ahead :msp_razz:



And larger trees = more $$ per tree, per load.


Don't be afraid of the larger ones, they may be "easier" than the smaller - less time limbing, more time time cutting bigger wood for more profit in less loads!


----------



## 7sleeper (Dec 17, 2012)

Looks like your carbon handle modification is holding up nicely. I usualy use the noodles as a firestarter. Might be a nice addition to through in a bag or two for potential buyers.

Great pics as usual!

7


----------



## logger 12345 (Dec 24, 2012)

HAPPY CHRISTMAS and have a wonderfull new year!!! 

thanks for viewing and following my thread for 2012,will update for 2013 with more of the same and new ventuers god willing :msp_wink:


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 24, 2012)

logger 12345 said:


> this thing is just massive!
> 
> we dropped it,limbed it,cut 15 4" slices off it in around an hour....
> .....



I'm just wondering what the point with those 4" slices is?


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 24, 2012)

logger 12345 said:


> the 445 is a much better saw,the clutch is larger,much improved,doesn't bog now at all in anything the 15" bar length,the old 440 suffered a lot of bogging and used anoy me,the clutch in the 440 was toyish.
> the fuel gauge is better cause it's longer and tells you exactly when the saw is empty,the 440 used read empty but it could still have 10mins of fuel in it.
> the airfilter is better on the 445,all on top and gets clogged less,the element is facing upwards and is less prone to getting clogged,it has the compression release valve which is good cause they can be tough to start.
> the engine is only a few cc's bigger but you can feel the extra power,it's better.
> ...



As far as I know the 445 is _*not*_ an update on the 440, as they have been around for about the same time. *It simply is a larger, stronger and heavier saw, for heavier use* (and really a 450 with a smaller top end). :msp_wink:


----------



## deepsouth (Dec 24, 2012)

Sounds like with big wood you need a bigger saw to get it done quickly :msp_biggrin:

Heck I run a 576 at to get my firewood for home use. I've probably used an actual 18" of the nominal 24" bar cutting a couple of times, most are about 15" but just too slow with the 340.


----------



## logger 12345 (Dec 24, 2012)

deepsouth said:


> Sounds like with big wood you need a bigger saw to get it done quickly :msp_biggrin:
> 
> Heck I run a 576 at to get my firewood for home use. I've probably used an actual 18" of the nominal 24" bar cutting a couple of times, most are about 15" but just too slow with the 340.





happy now with the saws i have,the 365sp can take a longer bar,it has more than enough power for anytrees here,i use 24" B/C it can take a 28" so i'm happy enough with that,365sp is a great saw here,power isn't an issue with it for me.


saw troll,
yeah the 445 is a stronger saw,and has far better features,to be honest not so sure when it came out..


we cut the spruce 4" thick slices to make for easier and lighter managing,why else would we have...also
it is very knotted so it was easier to split as narrow as 4" thick,didn't matter though,i can cut the rest wider now if i want cause we ended up noodeling the lot anyhow.


regards
logger


----------



## NHlocal (Dec 24, 2012)

logger 12345 said:


> HAPPY CHRISTMAS and have a wonderfull new year!!!
> 
> thanks for viewing and following my thread for 2012,will update for 2013 with more of the same and new ventuers god willing :msp_wink:



logger 12345,
Thanks, and you and the wife have a merry Christmas also. :msp_smile: Look forward to more of your updates in the coming New Year! 

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 24, 2012)

logger 12345 said:


> ....
> 
> saw troll,
> yeah the 445 is a stronger saw,and has far better features,to be honest not so sure when it came out..
> ...



Some years ago, the 450, 445, 440 and 435 replaced the 350, 345 and 340. This was mostly an EPA-driven replacement that wasn't really a good one - but at least they made those with the smaller engines smaller and lighter this time. Apparently, that happened at a cost...


----------



## logger 12345 (Dec 24, 2012)

it's not a light saw by no means,but the power to weight ratio feels great,it is awesome fast for limbing and just cutting up the firewood,i can honestly say the saw never bogs now,i have cut very hard wood with it way beyond the 15" bar on it and no problems,the engine feels much more powerfull than the 440.i found the 440 very anoying for bogging,also they extended the petrol gauge window,so now it's more accurate,the old 440 would have ten mins of juice left in it according to an empty gauge.the de-compression valve is handy too on cold starts,they seem to be a high compression engine for the size of them.
airfilter too is a far better improvment with the open part of the element facing towards the top,far better than facing down cause they clog faster,in fact i never hardly need to touch the filter,it's a great set up.

the 365sp and it's more dated airfilter set up means i need to clean it a lot,the element under the filter gets clogged fast enough cutting any wood,especially when things get dusty or just before chain needs a sharpen,i just take it out and tapp it clean,i also just use a small paint brush to help with this.works fine.


thanks saw troll for the info,also thanks randy for the wishes,i hope you and everyone else have nice hollidays over the christmas season.


----------



## BroncoRN (Jan 7, 2013)

What's the latest, logger?


----------



## bull2five (Jan 28, 2013)

*Logger???*

I hope your ok.:msp_sad:


----------



## PJF1313 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hope you and yours have a happy and healthy holiday season!

Haven't heard from you since Christmas Eve - hopefully your just that back-logged and trying to make orders.


We NEED an update  


Good, bad, or other!


----------



## logger 12345 (Feb 12, 2013)

hello my friends,thanks for the nice wishes for christmas,it's been a while since i have been online,to be very honest i hadn't time,things were mad busy,i just hadn't much time to take camera with me,when i did think to take some nice pics i always forgot the camera :msp_sad: 
good news is i did take it some days so i waited until i had some nice stuff to post,rather than boring you all with the same stuff over and over.

so what's new? good news is we were safe and working away with no incidents,thank god all went well over the harsh winter,we got a cold one,still is,and no change with the wet either,land is just nasty.
we moved deeper in to the woods,now we are working in three differnt parts of it on and off,one part is completly overy grown with a lot of holly trees which are crap firewood,so i just leave them there.there is a vast amount of wood here all the time,i think i could be here for the rest of my life LOL 

so here is some updates.


P.S
I hope YOU ALL HAD A VERY NICE CHRISTMAS SEASON :msp_biggrin:

in my quite time me the missus and our little fella have been out flying my model R/C plane,its great fun and is a nice relaxing hobby.


i have some pics which i will upload soon,photobucket is acting a little weird right now.:bang:


----------



## wyk (Feb 12, 2013)

Excellent, Bud. I just started seeing a lovely lady up in Bray. We spent last weekend at powers-court. Wow - never seen it before. I was impressed. So, unfortunately, won;t have many weekends free now. But if you have a week day available I may be able to come yer way and hang with you for a day as I now have transportation. I am over near Mullinahone. Well, between that and and Nine Mile House.


----------



## logger 12345 (Feb 12, 2013)

hello reindeer,

that's good news,i hope all is well with you and the new woman,i wish you two the best.

yeah for sure,if and when i see a day suitable i will pm you here and could look in to that.:msp_biggrin:


will update soon,PB still acting strange.


----------



## NHlocal (Feb 12, 2013)

logger 12345,
good to hear from you again, and good to hear all is well with you and the family. 
Looking forward to more of your updates and pictures. :msp_w00t:


----------



## logger 12345 (Feb 20, 2013)

i guess it's time for an update...hope everyone is doing good!



updates from january 2013 until now.


2013 JANUARY



this winter was a cold one but nothing as cold as a few recent past winters,in fact to compare it was mild enough,we didn't get much snow,yes we did get some in january when we arrived back to work,but it didn't effect us much,if anything it made the ground harder and a little easier to walk on.2012 has been one of the wettest years in history here in ireland,farmers are struggling to keep animals,the land here is like a swamp,however everyone got by fine,the one buisness that is booming here is firewood so that's a good complaint,we are as busy as ever going none stop with it,just the way i like it.things are calming down a little now,but this christmas was a very busy time with firewood,we were flatout everyday with 2-3 orders a day,maybe 6-8 tonnes a day.

nothing much to report about my saws,the 445 is flying,i did replace a bar recently on the 445 but that bar was taken off the older 440 when i traded it,so i guess i done ok there,it had a LOT of work done,the 365sp is going as strong as every,i used it today to cut a big whitethorn tree.

the weather here right now is very windy and cold,as i write this i sit down longside a nice ash fire!




this was the first week back in january 2013

















































some ash stumps ,these trees were quite large.


----------



## logger 12345 (Feb 20, 2013)

another roadway we cleared here.....nice n muddy






















lot of clearing on all these trees though,slow work


----------



## logger 12345 (Feb 20, 2013)

have this paticular new roadway almost cleared now.time to move on to the next part of the land.















some wood ready for delivery.

















new bar for the 445,oregon microlight


----------



## logger 12345 (Feb 20, 2013)

start of febuary was mild,snow had gone but was quite wet.
















cutting some spruce off that massive 90+ft tall tree....still lots left of it..





















part of the woods that now is cleared


----------



## logger 12345 (Feb 20, 2013)

cutting up the rest of that large spruce beast,was good demand for it this winter.some of it went almost 100miles away to customers who didn't mind paying the delivery charge.


----------



## logger 12345 (Feb 20, 2013)

not much left now of those two large spruce trees,just the stumps.


here is what i do when i get time,if things go a little quite,which is rare.....















TIME TO CUT A MASSIVE ASH TREE.......


----------



## 7sleeper (Feb 20, 2013)

Great to see some updates! Was also worried a little about so long no update. What are those little red dots on the pics on the other page?

7


----------



## logger 12345 (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## logger 12345 (Feb 20, 2013)

cut some amount of ash here recently,amazing wood!!


----------



## logger 12345 (Feb 20, 2013)

this ash tree was quite a biggie!!










365sp still performing flawlessly,with all the tonnes of wood it has cut it's even still running the same sprocket!






















this part of the woods thinning out nicely....


----------



## logger 12345 (Feb 20, 2013)

getting lost in sawdust!!!!


----------



## logger 12345 (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## logger 12345 (Feb 20, 2013)

and that pretty much brings things up to speed! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## NHlocal (Feb 20, 2013)

Great to see more updates! Thanks for posting more great pictures. :msp_thumbup: I really like the pictures of the horses wearing their "winter coats"! 
Good to hear all is going well and you are staying busy.  
Looking forward to more updates. 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## logger 12345 (Feb 20, 2013)

one thing i meant to mention was that large spruce was a real tough job to cut,when i got the hang of it though it was ok,the saw was great but the way it fell on a slight incline it bent like a bananna,so this meant every 5th or 6th slice really wanted to wedge the saw,so what i did to solve this was cut the tree in to 10ft lengths,that sorted us out :msp_wink:



cheers NHL, yeah they needed the coats it sure was cold enough .)


----------



## PJF1313 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for the pics and update logger!

Glad that you are busy - means more money, and less chance of getting into trouble! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Wazzu (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't mean to sound like a wise guy but if you would cut that wood to 14 inches long and stack it under that roof in this picture for a year or two I bet you could double your price. Do people burn all that green wood? Nobody in the states would pay for wood cut up like that.


----------



## wyk (Feb 21, 2013)

This is Ireland, Mang. Green wood is fine for many of the locals. In fact, I have never heard the term 'seasoned wood' here ever except from myself. Remember that coal and peat are both used extensively. Wood is usually used on top of that, so it doesn't have to be seasoned as much. Ash burns very well unseasoned. The main reason I have seen for wood is the sentiment. Coal and peat put out more heat, for much longer. But it is romantic to have a big chunk of wood sitting on top of it. The fireplaces here are mostly too small to allow for an all wood fire.

I could use a bit of coal today. It's windy and cold. All I have is my Superser. It puts out a LOT of heat, but is costly to run as it eats up the butane fast. Butane here cost about 10X what propane cost me in Texas.

It's expensive, often cold, and often rainy. People ask me why a Texan is living in Ireland. My best answer is usually:

Birdhill, Killaloe, Ballina, Loch Derg, Ireland Photo Gallery by WYK at pbase.com

And that's just the tiny tip of it.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for clearing that up,was wondering how they burn green un seasoned wood.We season for at least 12 months,i try to leave mine for 2 years.


----------



## NHlocal (Feb 21, 2013)

It's always better to be busy working than busy looking for work.....:msp_rolleyes: :msp_ohmy: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wyk (Mar 1, 2013)

How'r things goin', Bud? It's been dry the last week and a half here in Tip. Last weekend in Bray, it snowed. It was beautiful. I'm headed back up to Bray tomorrow to see the girl. Not much sawing lately since my chassis is still over in Wales. 

I'm gonna sit down to some of that Aldi choc chip Brioche I just got. mmmmmm


----------



## logger 12345 (Mar 18, 2013)

Wazzu said:


> I don't mean to sound like a wise guy but if you would cut that wood to 14 inches long and stack it under that roof in this picture for a year or two I bet you could double your price. Do people burn all that green wood? Nobody in the states would pay for wood cut up like that.





mentioned this over a few times,i don't sell the wood this narrow,those rings are quite big actually with a 3foot diameter,we only half them so they are still fine and big,size depends on customer,i can have logs 6feet long if they want them,i don't care about size,all about what customer wants.

also,a lot of my wood is stored and covered,not all is fresh,but sometimes it goes out fresh if i'm really busy and people don't mind,hardwoods here can be burned green,people don't mind,actually a lot of people buy from me now this time of year and have it ready for next christmas,so they season themselves.


i have lots of pics but can't get time to update,busy busy busy,will update soon.
not every day i can take the camera,our last cannon got runied with saw dust...and we just got a new sony cypershot,was expensive,so it's up to my missus when she decides to bring it,i must buy a cheap camera for updating here,not a bad quality camera but just one for pics only.and i can use it at work too.a lot of camera have way too much fancy options on them like our new sony one,but for work i just want one that takes pics only,so i won't mind if that gets damaged cause it will be cheaper to buy one like that just for work.


later
logger


----------



## 7sleeper (Mar 18, 2013)

First of nice to see you again!

On the camera you can get one of the compact outdoor models. They usually don't have a lot of options and make decent videos too. Last years models are usually this time of year on sale. 

I was wondering something else. Since you have changed your hardware some time ago, wouldn't it be a good time to ask one of the mods to add to your title the new saw?

Greetings from the south!

7


----------



## WSJchester (Mar 18, 2013)

OMG!! You called a Toyota a 'jeep!!" You are so totally not with it. No wonder your son had to stay inside, out of sight!


----------



## wyk (Mar 18, 2013)

WSJchester said:


> OMG!! You called a Toyota a 'jeep!!" You are so totally not with it. No wonder your son had to stay inside, out of sight!



All medium-sized off-road vehicles are referred to as 'Jeeps' here in Ireland. Actual Jeeps other than Cherokee's are quite rare.


----------



## NHlocal (Mar 18, 2013)

logger,
good to hear from you again!  Hope everything is going well with the cutting, and the family also. Look forward to more of your updates when you have time to post them. As I've said before, "it's always better to be busy working, than busy looking for work.....". :hmm3grin2orange: 
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## logger 12345 (Mar 19, 2013)

ok for the last month or more we are at a completly new side of the land,tell you something,it's photobucket that is the reason for lack of updates,it's gone very slow,they have changed the website and now it's nothing only a nussiance to upload there,when i click on the links to upload my pics videos and advertisments pop up and they slow everything down....

anyway,not to worry i have some updates.


we got some fantastic amounts of beech out of here,going here again today to bring more home,we are not processing the wood here in to firewood because the land is too wet and we can't get in at all,we got to throw all the logs out over the ditch,it's easy enough to do and we are cutting them small.some very big beech trees here.

one thing to NOTE sales here at the moment for firewood have pretty much stopped,since the start of march the phone just stopped ringing,but it was the same this time last year and it picked up again and we were busy all through last summer to meet demand.



we are on our way now in a few minutes,the weather looks good,the last two weeks have been reasonably dry and this was badly needed for the land because it was a swamp in some patches here.last year was one of the wettest in irish history.




















we must have got back up to 8 loads of this beech in the last two weeks,we are going to bring back another 3-4 today and tomorrow now.





























next updates will be all the trees i cut here and more loads we got etc,even though sales have slowed down a lot it's always good to stock up the firewood to make life easy later.


till next time,photobucket might be faster next time.... :msp_mad:


----------



## PJF1313 (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm also glad to see you're still busy!


Thanks for the update.


----------



## logger 12345 (Mar 20, 2013)

nice load of beech today out,happy with it,nice relaxed day,nothing too major,spent an hour here,wood was cut already two weeks ago and just to load up and go.















had to laugh at this clowd on the way home from limerick today giving us the finger LOL....


----------



## 7sleeper (Mar 20, 2013)

I like your hand written license plate   






View attachment 285810


7


----------



## NHlocal (Mar 20, 2013)

logger, 
great pictures! :msp_thumbup: Thanks for posting more updates.  
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## elanjoe (Mar 20, 2013)

logger 12345 said:


> i need to wear this cause my chest gets wheezy from the dust and smell of the saw!
> it's better for the health long term,this is a good quality mask and it's not anoying to wear,it's rubber and fully sealed.
> prevent many lung diseases maybe i hope,it's not worth getting bad health from chainsaw fumes,just my
> 2bobbs worth



What do you burn, Lagger or whiskey ?


----------



## wyk (Mar 21, 2013)

7sleeper said:


> I like your hand written license plate
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What I found odd was he put "Nissan Patrol DOHC Turbo" on the bottom of it. How many jeeps you got, Mate? Afraid of getting them and their trailers confused, or are you just proud?


----------



## wyk (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh dear Lord, this weather. You guys in Ireland and the UK alright out there?


----------



## wyk (Mar 28, 2013)

Still cold. But good news is i got my Irish visa extended another year. Wooo!


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Some updates!*

some updates.

ok we have been very very busy,we had a great spell of dry weather for the month of march and april here,that was short lived though cause it's back to the rain again :msp_angry:

the short dry spell saw great progress in the woods and opened the doors for us to access more areas of the woods,areas that normally would have been out of reach,we were now able to drive in to the fields for the first time in almost half a year :msp_sleep:
i really don't want to moan about the irish weather cause god knows when i stop if i start :msp_wink:


i got a lot of updates guys so you might have to turn back a page or two when i'm done to catch up.
hope you all are safe and well.




in the few dry weeks we had we cut up more of that fine spruce,now starting to show some early signs of drying.

















now with where we are cutting at the moment requires us to start bringing the wood home again and processing it here.


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 13, 2013)

the spruce softwood is a great seller here at the moment cause not eveyrone wants to pay for hardwood!
remember,the size is cut to suit customers needs


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 13, 2013)

we worked all all types of wood,we got back some great loads of beech too,the wood pile is huge now here again.



























moved recently to another location by a river and dropped some large beech trees and some chestnut.


















it sure was great to be able to drive in near the trees with the land having dried up considerably.


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 13, 2013)

this was the start of the new woodpile for this year.










and so the journey begins driving through the fields to another location.












we cut a few limbs off these fine ash trees on the way for our own fire,and boy did they burn sweet!!


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 13, 2013)

so we arrive to the river,and drop some very big beech and chestnut trees,some of them could be willow trees too.


pics to follow shortly,must make a cup of tea :msp_smile:


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 13, 2013)

so we arrived to a new spot there two weeks ago before the rain,it was handy while the place was dry to be able to drive near the trees for a change,fine weather didn't last too long though.













[/URL


[URL=http://s1112.photobucket.com/user/racer365r/media/leopard/DSC00234_zpsc57f8e63.jpg.html]












so after sizing up the trees that's coming down we got to work.

























pics may not do the size of some of these trees any justice,they are massive.


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 13, 2013)

we cut the small stuff out of the way first....



















a job for the 445


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 13, 2013)

ok so we'r now getting access to drop the larger trees....





















down it came...















was two fine loads in that tree alone.....


----------



## NHlocal (Apr 13, 2013)

logger 12345, 
thanks for the updates. Good to see you finally got some dry weather. :msp_thumbup: 
Many good pictures, hope to see more soon. :msp_smile:


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 15, 2013)

hi NH LOCAL,


thanks for the input,yes it's been a busy time,i must get a work camera,the missus is very worried we will damage the new one,we have had terrible bad luck with camera's in the last two years with at least 5 ending in bits... mainly just from dropping them or them falling,one we damaged on a night out when it fell from nicolas handbag,the other one fell out of my pocket at work,there were two others in the last year also that just packed up,a little careless we were with them,now the new one (sony cyber shot) is looked after like a baby,it's a great camera but she just brings it to the woods for good updates,as i say we will get a cheaper one though soon so i can keep it on my at work all the time and won't have to be so worried about it.

yes will update again soon,the land is wet again,what's new..... a real shame cause it was lovely and dry until the rain came,so will need to wait again for things to dry up if they do.... 


cheers
logger


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Apr 15, 2013)

thats a whole lotta moss those trees are wrapped in ,,,does it fall off during the seasoning/drying time ??:dont-know:


----------



## wyk (Apr 16, 2013)

reindeer said:


> Oh dear Lord, this weather. You guys in Ireland and the UK alright out there?



Oh dear Lord what lovely weather we've been having! I hope you all are enjoying it! I spent the weekend in Waterford. Gorgeous city.


----------



## wyk (Apr 20, 2013)

reindeer said:


> Oh dear Lord what lovely weather we've been having! I hope you all are enjoying it! I spent the weekend in Waterford. Gorgeous city.



Forgot to at least add an image - here's my girl in front of Geoff's, a pub that was a church at one point:







It's got a super cool outdoor smoking area. Here's one ofthe corners of it:


----------



## NHlocal (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey logger12345, haven't heard anything for a while, hope all is well. 

Here is a video of an Ash I took down on my Church property a few weeks ago..... 

Work safe. :msp_thumbsup: 


<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/wQCUY1dN9OU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## logger 12345 (Jul 18, 2013)

View attachment 304960





hello all,

that's a great video randy,thanks for sharing,i have not watched it all YET but when i get back this evening i will take a look,looks very well put together,some nice climbing gear you got there.

hello reindeer,hope all is well,i hope that woman is looking after you :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:
that does look like a fine public house.


ok,so i am back and it has been a LOOOOOOOng ..... time since i updated,if i must be honest i hadn't the time,between all the work i have been fitting in i have not had much time even to switch on my PC.

good news is i have some decent updates,i have been cutting all summer long and i have some very nice wood stocked up,not only that i have been very busy in the bog doing turf,something i have recently got back in to also,i will be selling this too hopefully the fall of the year now too.

the summer here is great but it's very hard to work in the heat,i don't even mind that but the conditions are tough with horse flies who just have the woods taken over right now that it's just impossible to work around them,they give a nasty bite and can be quite anoying to work with,the heat brings them out and the month of july is the worst for them.those and the little midges in the evenings too can be very anoying......see pic of horseflies on top....

only plus side is the land is dry and i have been to some fairly insane places,i have pics to update and hope to do so this evening.





Midges:
http://www.irishamericanmom.com/201...he-air-every-irish-tourist-should-know-about/




Best Regards all.
-logger


----------



## wyk (Jul 18, 2013)

The weather has been brutal here, but nice. I've been spending the weekends travelling and trying to avoid the heat. I have a ton of pics I need to upload as well. But I'll put those in my forestry forum thread.


----------



## NHlocal (Jul 18, 2013)

logger12345, 
Good to hear all is well and that you've been busy. Look forward to seeing those pictures.  
Looks like you have horse flies very close to what we have here. And yes!, they do have a nasty bite! :msp_thumbdn: 
We have been getting some hot weather here also, very easy to lose some weight working in weather like that..... :hmm3grin2orange:
Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## wyk (Jul 18, 2013)

NHlocal said:


> logger12345,
> Good to hear all is well and that you've been busy. Look forward to seeing those pictures.
> Looks like you have horse flies very close to what we have here. And yes!, they do have a nasty bite! :msp_thumbdn:
> We have been getting some hot weather here also, very easy to lose some weight working in weather like that..... :hmm3grin2orange:
> Work safe. :msp_thumbsup:



Midges have been freaking eating me alive, man! Ugh! I hate em! Gettin deet or sumfint his weekend.


----------



## logger 12345 (Nov 8, 2013)

was something wrong with this thread or can someone explain why some of it is now missing?? 

shoud i just continue to update on the "working man and chainsaw thread" ?? 

would have been nice if someone told me this in advance.... makes me disrespect this forum a lot now for this reason.


----------



## logger 12345 (Nov 8, 2013)

something really wrong with this forum at the moment.......half of my thread is missing??

i havn't updated much here recently but it's strange....


----------



## logger 12345 (Nov 8, 2013)

have a lot of new updates when the forum gets back to normal,see you then guys.


----------



## johncinco (Mar 17, 2014)

Somebody wanna tell this guy the site is fixed? Always liked his posts about firewoodin in the green isle. And it is St. Patricks day!


----------



## NHlocal (Mar 17, 2014)

johncinco said:


> Somebody wanna tell this guy the site is fixed? Always liked his posts about firewoodin in the green isle. And it is St. Patricks day!


Thanks for bumping the thread. I was recently thinking the same thing, I enjoyed his posts too. 
Hope he's doing alright. 
Happy St. Patrick's Day.
logger12345, stop by and give us an update.....


----------



## wyk (Mar 17, 2014)

You are expecting a reply on paddy's day?! 

I am already hungover and the night isn't even through yet!

Slainte'!


----------



## logger 12345 (Mar 17, 2014)

Hello all,

firstly,happy St-paddys day,me and my missus are having some drinks tonight,i am after 5 or more guinness now and at this stage i have lost count...LOL... i will recollect how many i have had tomorrow morning most likely when my head hurts 

so,firstly,i got lazy about updating here because of my PC's slow pic uploading speed or lack of,maybe it was related to when the site was acting up or something...who knows.....

i have a LOT of updates,i have been seriously busy and took lots of pics,working with the county council,ESB and clearing up after our bad storm a few weeks ago,so at the moment i am still doing storm clean up work for people.

will loads pics soon.

Regards
Logger-


----------



## NHlocal (Mar 17, 2014)

logger 12345 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> firstly,happy St-paddys day,me and my missus are having some drinks tonight,i am after 5 or more guinness now and at this stage i have lost count...LOL... i will recollect how many i have had tomorrow morning most likely when my head hurts
> 
> ...


Looking forward to your updates.....


----------



## 7sleeper (Mar 18, 2014)

Me too!

7


----------



## logger 12345 (Mar 18, 2014)

I am looking forward to updating this evening,i have loads of pics saved,it was funny because i was meaning to update here,i find the site is much improved now because the pics save as thumbnails which means the pages can upload at a nice fast speed afterwards.

i have cut some massive trees in the last few weeks,some pine and some ash which came down in the storm,i didn't keep any of the wood as the people i cut the trees for kept that,it was all paid work for me which was handy.

these trees were a huge challenge.

-Dan


----------



## logger 12345 (Mar 18, 2014)

That tree up there was for a farmer in county limerick he was very unlucky because the night of the bad storm a massive pine tree came down in the entrance to his house,ok firstly for anyone that does not know we had a very bad storm here a few weeks ago,maybe the first of it's type to hit the good old emerald isle,it was very bad,anyway as i was saying this paticular guy had a very bad night as his mother was alone in the house and he could not get in to his house at all,the tree had blocked his entrance at the road which meant he had to walk almost a half of a mile in to the house,in any case he needed to be able to get the tree out of the way and be able to drive in again and out....

that evening all the locals came down to move the tree they had a JCB digger and some cheap argos chainsaws  it was funny when he was telling me the story because he was saying that the saws the local guys helped with were cheap of the cheap saws and they were just hopping off of the tree and really not able to cut it at all,also they had to cut it in the dark to try to move it out of the way :O

they got there in the end and was able to move it aside with the digger.
so then i came on the scene to cut it all up.....wow it was a huge tree.

but this was only the start of my HUGE tree adventures this year,i will update


----------



## logger 12345 (Mar 18, 2014)

i'm trying to route out my pics and they can be so hard to see from my PC 
you will have to bear with me here until i get used to this again 


This was a huge ASH that fell,it was completly rotton at the base but up a few feet it was nice and solid again,it made some excellent firewood,i got 10 massive tralier loads out of it and i got it free to take away..... so it was great,the guy just wanted to clean the mess up,it fell out across a railway walkway and made a big mess,knocked down fencing,i was very lucky to get this tree cause a lot of local guys asked before me....he was a nice guy.


----------



## logger 12345 (Mar 18, 2014)

Two saws performed flawlessly,my 445x torque stopped oiling though but it has a LOT of use under it's belt,it wasn't a big job just the worm gear to be replaced and a little pin inside that seemed to pop out of it's mounting place.
the 365 is awesome,this saw can't be killed 

my edge got better though,i use oregon and tilitson files and find that they generally are only good for two edges,also i do the rakers every time to keep edge as good as possible.if i push the files for any more than this i just don't get the edge up where i want it and have to work too hard to edge it.


----------



## logger 12345 (Mar 18, 2014)

Right that's it for now i must go and get something done,i have today off but i must take my nissan to the garage i have some ABS problems,i will continue to update on this ash tree later this evening. 

i'm glad now i got the e-mail to my hotmail account linking me back to this thread,i was wanting to update here again.

thanks
-Logger


----------



## logger 12345 (Mar 24, 2014)

Must update more pics of the work tonight,lot of work in this finding the pics etc.... at the moment i am topping some large Australian Pine trees,they are huge,i got paid and some nice free wood to take home.

speak soon
Logger


----------



## anlrolfe (Mar 24, 2014)

I've got to ask, have you ever thought of turning some of those large pines into lumber with an "Alaskan saw mill" or would that be in conflict with the arrangement you have with the farmer. It just pains me to see some of those large cuts destined for the firebox.

Some have commented on small wood chunk. Do many people use this in cookstoves and top load heaters like the Jotul 507 and French Godin? Some of these stove can burn Peat, Coal or Wood.

I have recently scanned through all the old pictures. With all the dense growth and vines have you ever considered a pole-saw?

Great posts and great pics.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wyk (Mar 24, 2014)

Most folks in Ireland would have a tiny fireplace(about 1/3 the average size I have seen stateside), a wood stove(which you wouldn't use to cook, but could maybe put a kettle on) or an AGA(pronounced 'Auger'). The AGA is what most Americans would think a wood stove is where they would cook with one vs heat with it. I see them in larger houses and older houses. AGA's usually use coal, but I have seen wood burning AGA's


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 2, 2014)

Sorry lads for the lack of responce,to be honest i have such a demand for good hardwood that i couldn't be bothered turning the wood in to anything else and the demand for it to sell for lumbar purposed would not be that big given the varied and mixed amounts i have,given the fact that coilte have such a vast amount of forested land here and also most lumbar companies here import from sweeden and abroad,i don't think i would have many buyers regardless....
so as firewood is in demand here that's my best bet.


some updates,i'm very busy with storm clean up still...have a LOT of pics... lot of jobs done since,firewood sales is quite so this work right now is a blessing...... 

this is a job i just finished for an old woman, a huge pine tree (actually massive) it fell and split in two at the base,even though it was split in two it was still a lot of work to cut up at the base,it was 3 foot diamate roughly each split piece on the ground when it fell..... 
was a lot of work on this,i also topped the rest of her trees for her.

the tree was a native australian pine ........makes some nice burning firewood too so they told me!

they ended up with a shed full of firewood and a backyard too of it.... :O

there was no clean up of the foalage or chipping to be done,a local farmer was arranged to take the waste away.


good old saws didn't miss a beat.


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 2, 2014)

more pics of that beast of a pine...


will upload the rest my first chance,i have a lot of pics of all the firewood that was out of this large tree....


----------



## 7sleeper (Apr 2, 2014)

Great cap!!! I love it! 











7


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 3, 2014)

haha....yeah that's my missus nicola helping out


----------



## wyk (Apr 4, 2014)

How did the storms treat you over in Limerick? It was complete mayhem in Tipperary. SO much so, I have bought a chainsaw mill. I had to do SOMETHING with all this wood I am left with. I cut more trees the last few months than the last year. I am gonna try and get into furniture.


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 4, 2014)

i can imagine in tipp it would have been bad... it was like something we never have seen here,funny thing,in the land that i'm clearing there was a huge dangerous ash tree,i was going to have to get in a friend of mine to climb it to drop it as it had far too many limbs on the top and it would have been a risky cut,long story short,the storm done the work for me and leveled it  

where i live is high up,we had massive damage,thank god none to my or my parents house or property,but my brother wasn't so lucky,it took the roof off his shed and done damage to his 4x4...... :O he is more open to the wind where he is located than us!!

there was over 30 miles of a radius of local forestry flattened here.....not to mention everywhere else,Busy time for chainsaws!

i might have months work cleaning up after this,it's bad for firewood sales but great for clean up work 


that's a great idea there you got reindeer to make some use out of that wood,best of luck with it buddy!

-logger


----------



## wyk (Apr 6, 2014)

YEah it is. I got my mill from chainsawbars.co.uk Not too expensive delivered. He also have milling chain for decent prices. If you have a a lot of ash, you may want to go that way. Our Ash dries very fast, and can be used for construction within a couple months of being milled in 1" sizes. So keep that in mind. I'll put up some photos of furniture once this stuff seasons. I do have an outdoor bench I am making that doesn't need to season since it's so thick, so may have that up in a bit. I have to go out of town the next few weekends, though, so dunno when I will be getting around to putting it together.


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 7, 2014)

Great idea reindeer,when firewood sales go quite this might be another avenue to go down,i'm sure there are a lot of other uses for it,i had it advertised a while back for hurleys online,i had a lot of nice ash butts with the bends on them requiried but i never got any calls...so i got fed up waiting on a call for it to be sold as hurleys,didn't seem to be much demand and as sure as i type this as soon as i had the lot finally processed in to firewood BOOM the calls came in enquiring about the ash for the hurleys.........:O

i'm talking ash i had sitting there for 6months or more..... so i did try!


----------



## wyk (Apr 7, 2014)

Ain't it always so? hat woulda been perfect for hurleys at 6 months, too. And at the price I have seen hurleys go for, they prolly woulda done well to go to you.

Now, I find myself in need of a decent planer. Mines gone to pot.


----------



## Tonyd56 (Jul 16, 2014)

Any updates from Hibernia?


----------



## NHlocal (Jul 16, 2014)

Haven't heard anything for a while.....


----------



## wyk (Jul 17, 2014)

It's been hot lately, by Irish standards. Not many of us want to go out into bogs and cut trees for firewood as of late. I've been working up the mountains on spruce. But, otherwise, we are all just enjoying the awesome Irish summer.








Ba-a-a-a-!


----------



## NHlocal (Jul 17, 2014)

That's a beautiful picture.


----------



## wyk (Jul 17, 2014)

NHlocal said:


> That's a beautiful picture.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2014)

reindeer said:


>


 I don't know you, But I feel I need to pay you a visit. You live in a beautiful place.


----------



## wyk (Jul 17, 2014)

Timahoe, Kells, Rock of Dunamasc, Rock of Casehel, other side of Timahoe village


----------



## NHlocal (Jul 17, 2014)

Very nice.....


----------



## logger 12345 (Sep 22, 2015)

Long time,hope you all are well,i have been cutting since,but as it's my full time buisness now and i am around saws all day the novelty has worn off to want to update so much,i go home in the evenings and i want to get away from saws lol

But it's good to be able to come back and post some updates i suppose.

I have been as busy as ever,still cutting in same spot (pics to follow) and cutting for other customers.
My 365Special is still going strong and had never given me any trouble,really and truely an amazing chainsaw.

Here is a short vid me cutting in to a seasoned very hard Ash tree with it.

Vid won't embed,i don't know why....anyway here is it.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=35&v=As1bcZ0Camo


----------



## 7sleeper (Sep 22, 2015)

Good to hear from you again!

7


----------



## logger 12345 (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks seven sleeper,yeah it's good to be back,i have a lot of updates and this site is a decent place to share such pics.

Summer in ireland has been a wash out or sorry 'what summer' lol..... nothing but rain, but it didn't stop the work with us,i have been busy with firewood sales again this summer,but the hardwood supply is proving to be tough due to the adverse weather conditions.

Where i cut the hardwood the wet land has slowed me down to the point where stock is low now for the coming winter,anything i will be selling will have to be cut and sold fresh,so most definately won't be this years firing,maybe some will choose to burn it but it's up to them this year to season it or not themselves.

Access to where i wanted to cut was limited too as i didn't want to make too much of a mess driving in and out of the land and the farmer /owner was fussy too about this.

However,there are areas where i can cut away but getting the wood out is going to be a challenge!

For now my only stock is turf and softwood,i have been busy cutting a lot of softwood and have took part payment for one clean up job two artic loads of spruce to take home to process,yes the storm done major damage in one area locally and a side of a forest ended up in a farmers field,that was a tricky clean up job,the foalage on those spruce trees are slow work!

PS
I hope my old friend reindeer is doing ok and keeping busy! 
And the same goes for everyone else here who used partisapate in this thread,you know who you are.


----------



## bryanr2 (Sep 22, 2015)

I have missed this thread and the updates. Ive followed every single post and always thought it was one of the best threads on AS>


----------



## NC Cutter (Sep 22, 2015)

Cool pics OP. I guess I didn't realize there were many trees in Ireland. Those kind of look a little brushy, but at least you have something to burn and more importantly something to cut. 

What kind of stove do you have OP? I like the Nissan. The only real Nissan SUV we get here is the Xterra and I believe they're canceling it.


----------



## USMC615 (Sep 22, 2015)

Yep, good thread...nice pics of the countryside.


----------



## logger 12345 (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks for the comments and kind words,i would have updated more but i had a laptop crash one time and i had lots and lots of pics lost on my pc,that really upset me at the time and i lost intrest,but i now have a new laptop so it should be easier...

This Nissan has some amount of work done,it's a great vehicle to stay going,never gives any trouble and now i have recently got a larger trailer too.
A tipper,so now i take out larger loads of wood too.

@ NC cutter,i have a medium size blacksmith stove,the door of it is around 2ft wide so it's large enough to take a good sized log.
You need it here the bitter winters we get.

Here is the trailer i recently got,i had to do some work on it such as get motor rebuilt,and new tyres and one set of wheel bearings,but it is working great now,it is a good few years old but the chassis is all treated when it was built first day so it can't rust,the body is alloy with drop sides,& i think the chassis it's alloy dipped or something like that..

Some times my brother gives me a hand too with his modified landrover defender,that is some animal offroad!


----------



## logger 12345 (Sep 23, 2015)

A job i recently done,started off on the phone with the customer saying ' ahh they are small enough trees' lol...

They were two fine big ash trees and to make matters worse,they were left here to season/harden for up to four years,in places at limb ends they were rotting,but the whole tree them selves were fine and like steel to cut,no problem to the 365sp though...

I really need to get a larger saw now too for these bigger trees,mmm....maybe my next investment!


----------



## logger 12345 (Sep 23, 2015)

And a few more shots...


----------



## wyk (Sep 23, 2015)

Well, Mate! Good to see you're back at 'er.

We're alright over here in Waterford. Fortunately for the tourists, the weather was great for us this summer. Very little rain. But that will make it difficult for our cattle 

Ireland doesn't have the huge forests the US has(and, frankly, no has those sort of forests short of maybe brasil). But we do have a good amount of wood here. Much of our forests were used and abused by our, uh, previous management... I am on the side of the Comeragh mountains, so plenty of forests here. I usually put my updates on my forestry thread as it is half forestry, half land stewardship:

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/wheres-wyk-been-and-what-trouble-is-he-making.181658/












Also been busy preparing for winter. I've been very strategic with my firewood - oak, ash, beech, birch mainly. I also have some legacy wood that has been sitting about as well. SO plenty of pitch pine, and various other softwoods in the big stack on the bottom.


----------



## wyk (Sep 23, 2015)

I love those Defenders. Wish I had me one. But we get on alright with our set up. Sort of cheating, really. We use a Case:









logger 12345 said:


> Thanks for the comments and kind words,i would have updated more but i had a laptop crash one time and i had lots and lots of pics lost on my pc,that really upset me at the time and i lost intrest,but i now have a new laptop so it should be easier...
> 
> This Nissan has some amount of work done,it's a great vehicle to stay going,never gives any trouble and now i have recently got a larger trailer too.
> A tipper,so now i take out larger loads of wood too.
> ...


----------



## logger 12345 (Sep 23, 2015)

Nice stock pile reindeer,looks like waterford must have been the lucky county here so this summer cause everywhere else was a washout lol... 

Yeah there was a few nice weeks this summer but nothing to write home about.

We are currently rebuilding an old Fordson dexta tractor belong to my grandfather,hopefully it will be up and running soon to bring out some wood out of awkward places.


----------



## logger 12345 (Sep 23, 2015)

Reindeer,

That is a fine looking tractor,not too many places that can't travel to.... how do you find the beech wood? one of the best if you ask me!!


----------



## wyk (Sep 23, 2015)

logger 12345 said:


> Reindeer,
> 
> That is a fine looking tractor,not too many places that can't travel to.... how do you find the beech wood? one of the best if you ask me!!


----------



## logger 12345 (Sep 24, 2015)

Haha Nice.......


----------



## Gkiesel (Sep 24, 2015)

good to see you back Logger. I see you upgraded your attire as well. No more sweat pants and respirator. Looking good.


----------



## bryanr2 (Sep 24, 2015)

logger 12345 said:


> Thanks for the comments and kind words,i would have updated more but i had a laptop crash one time and i had lots and lots of pics lost on my pc,that really upset me at the time and i lost intrest,but i now have a new laptop so it should be easier...
> 
> This Nissan has some amount of work done,it's a great vehicle to stay going,never gives any trouble and now i have recently got a larger trailer too.
> A tipper,so now i take out larger loads of wood too.
> ...




Holy smokes that Land Rover is awesome.... year and mods?


----------



## wyk (Sep 25, 2015)

logger 12345 said:


> Haha Nice.......



That beech was sort of poached. Coillte land butts up against ours(the estate donated a thousand acres or so of the mountain side to Coillte in the 70's). One of the storms from last winter had a large beech split in two. Most of it landed in one of our fields. So I went to work quickly when I noticed it. No matter, really, as we know the local http://www.coillte.ie/Coillte forester rather well. At one point, one of the the roads that cuts across our estate separates Coillte from us.


----------



## logger 12345 (Sep 25, 2015)

This year with us we have been very busy with hardwood sales,and the funny part was we were even more busier around summer time, i reckon the clever people were getting it in early....

If i had a quite summer i would have had a massive stockpile,maybe 20 times what reindeer has there and i'm honestly not been smart at all.... (cause in fairness that's a nice stock pile there) only the thing is as fast as we were stocking it,the whole lot was sold....
I personally find if you have time to be stock piling you are not selling......

When sales are up,what you cut is been sold, when sales are down you get plenty time to stock pile....

Just how it has been for us.... 
Saying all that,if things are quite,that's the time to stock pile...


----------



## wyk (Sep 26, 2015)

Folks are more eager to buy at better prices(for us) this year since we didn't have a winter storm flooding the market with downed trees last year. With our stash, we supply four houses on the estate(two of which are rentals), one with a large boiler, the other with a large flu-less fireplace from the 1800's - both very hungry for wood. The owners lodge house further down the estate I keep a separate pile for. I'll get a pic for you later on. I have a nice oak rick or two sitting next to it. We have two rentals in the local village, as well. So four rentals that are customers(we usually do 80 Euro a 4X6 for them). Since we have our own fires, we also like to be at least 2 years ahead on the firewood there, so always have a large stock pile. We will sell off more than usual this winter, though, because I have to use a different area to season the wood since the dairy where the wood is will be used again next spring for some new calves coming in. I'll be spending much of the week to come splitting the seasoned wood we have with the hydraulic splitter. It will be much easier to move when split, anyways.


----------



## logger 12345 (Sep 26, 2015)

Yeah,and to be honest like you reindeer there i would have rathered to have had time to stockpile.... right now i am all out of hardwood and i am trying to stock pile it,but i doubt i'll be able...

Suppose i can't complain that it's selling.
That's great news Reindeer,i suppose like us so,you could be selling a lot of it as it's cut and not stockpiling the whole time....

As for the seasoning,when we can stock pile hardwood we like to give it a minimum three months,some people that buy hardwood from me like to season it further for up to two years....

i personally wouldn't have that time to season wood for this long,i tell all my customers to buy wood from me in advance and stock pile it themselves,this seems to be the norm thing now with my customers.


----------



## logger 12345 (Sep 26, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> Holy smokes that Land Rover is awesome.... year and mods?



I think it's 1979 but chassis fully rebuild from the ground up and treated,full 3.o turbo twin cam engine conversion,(from 20o4 range rover) full BFG mud terrains all round,polly bushed allround, full lift kit with *Rancho® shocks all round, warren winch kit,cold air flow snorkel kit, full respray recently in that colour (not sure what colour) as this is the brothers machine i'm not fully sure of the full spec but the list goes way on.... *

*He has a lot spent on that and believe me it goes anywhere! he has got me out of trouble a lot of times with it! *
*I'm sure the nissan would be equally as aggresive offroad if i had the same lift kit and tyres.... but i like my onroad comfort too much so all i have on my Nissan is A/T tyres allround,so onroad comfort is not effected so much, it is excellent too offroad but deffo right now in this standard state can't go anywhere near where the landrover can go.*


----------



## wyk (Sep 26, 2015)

logger 12345 said:


> Yeah,and to be honest like you reindeer there i would have rathered to have had time to stockpile.... right now i am all out of hardwood and i am trying to stock pile it,but i doubt i'll be able...
> 
> Suppose i can't complain that it's selling.
> That's great news Reindeer,i suppose like us so,you could be selling a lot of it as it's cut and not stockpiling the whole time....
> ...



I've sold a few truckloads of unseasoned wood. There's always unseasoned wood about the place that needs tidying up. Just finished splitting this sweet chestnut. Smells great, and burns surprisingly well once seasoned. That's my 281XP sitting on top of it there.






We didn't bother splitting this oak - I simply cut it into rounds and sold it off unseasoned:






The PTO 30 tonne splitter:






I usually split wood with the hydraulic PTO splitter unless it's something like small pieces of ash where it's faster with an axe(which I was doing a bit of yesterday). It's easy to set up the splitter near where you're gonna stack it and simply chuck the wood into piles. No time at all. The more neatly stacked piles are done with volunteer labour, usually from the ones that volunteer on the organic farm side of things. I can grab a couple of them on occasion for various tasks.


----------



## logger 12345 (Sep 27, 2015)

Great pics Reindeer,looks like you have been very busy,and great looking timber there....

I have tried many ways to split wood and i have two splitters (one on a tractor something like you there) and an electric one...
but it always comes back to me that the fastest way is someone constantly feeding the saw and just noodle them.....
Is that what you call it when you just cut the rings against the grain and just don't split anything?
This has been working out the fastest way for me recently,splitting is time consuming and some wood is extremly knotted...especially the spruce.

Yeah you burn more fuel/chain oil etc but it saves any splitting.

The slowest is the elec splitter,mainly due to the setting up for each ring to accomodate the differnt sizes,the axe is faster than that.

Allthough to be fair that log splitter you got there looks like a right good one,better looking than the one i have,i must take a few pics.


----------



## logger 12345 (Sep 29, 2015)

Gkiesel said:


> good to see you back Logger. I see you upgraded your attire as well. No more sweat pants and respirator. Looking good.




Thanks!

Yeah i don't use the mask much,but i do sometimes depending on where i'm cutting.


----------



## logger 12345 (Mar 3, 2016)

Reindeer,

How's things been going for you, i am currently looking for hardwood to buy, are you busy selling or how it things going?
Let me know if you are selling any.

At the moment i need to stock up,where i'm cutting the land is too wet and we can't move in there....


----------



## rburg (Mar 3, 2016)

Glad to see you back posting. I enjoy the pictures of the countryside that you work in.


----------



## wyk (Mar 3, 2016)

logger 12345 said:


> Reindeer,
> 
> How's things been going for you, i am currently looking for hardwood to buy, are you busy selling or how it things going?
> Let me know if you are selling any.
> ...


I'm full bore bringing on hardwoods at the moment. We have six fires on the estate I need to feed. So I won't know for a bit whether I've any to spare until we've completely filled or reserve area and I have fully surveyed the storm damage.


----------



## BroncoRN (Aug 12, 2016)

Hey Logger! I followed this thread a few years ago. Unbelieveable, you are still at it and going strong!


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 15, 2020)

Hello everyone here!! Firstly I want to say I hope you all are good and life is kind. Yes the world is in the middle of a pandemic but we are all in the same boat and trying to follow the rules and survive. Anyway, I have been working away all the years sinse at the same work. Business was 





good and still is. I have a lot of news and updates. Lucky for me I fall in to the 'Essential business' category during this lockdown and can deliver firewood to the elderly/ vulnerable and that is a great feeling to help out in these tough times. Anyway, I was meaning to log in along the way but had issues remembering my log in credentials until I was looking through and old notebook this evening and found them!! My last log in was sept 2015 I think SO time for some news. My Husqvarna 365SP ohh man I love that saw, can you believe two years ago it gave its first issue ( have the saw now nine years) that's 9 years hard hard work/ cutting. It's issue was a tank vent which was a pain to diagnose as saw kept randomly cutting out so I checked engine and it looked mint,. Took head off and I was surprised at how clean it all looked anyway, I assumed something drastic but it turned out just tank vent. I sorted that and popped on a new piston ring all was sweet. It didn't even need the ring. So fast forward to 3 weeks ago it made s funny sound and stopped when lodged in a massive Ash tree, I assumed something bad but I dodged a bullet again This time I took head off and the piston had shattered but after using compressed air and cleaning out the whole engine I could NOT believe my luck the head was not even marked. The cylinder looked A1... So a good cleaning,A new piston kit,(ring, piston needle bearing and gasket all in the kit later and this saw is like new!! That just cost me 85e genuine husky piston set out of a kit from my local dealer. I can't praise the saw enough it can't be killed and the only thing I can say why the piston finally shattered is letting it run out of petrol all those years!! So some of you might remember I used use 445 and 440 both saws I finally abandoned and last year buying a 550XP... I really loved that saw, I bought it used at a great price. 3 weeks ago it would no longer start (Assumed autotune carb) but was told it was something that damaged the lower crank cases from outside like a wedged piece of wood. Least that was the speculation from the local Husky main dealer as the lowrrcases would no longer hold a seal and a small chunk was missing. Mmm... Strange.In the year I had that saw I done a lot of work with it and it owed my nothing to be fair! So as I was stuck for a saw I bought a brand new 550XP Mark2 and traded my own. Love it so far!!! Lads I have lots of updates and have been cutting massive trees since. I will try to update here along the way Greetings from Limerick,Ireland! Looking forward to the banter


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 15, 2020)

Few more pics...


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 16, 2020)

.


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 16, 2020)

. Few more pics from today & See above pics too just added. Scorcher of a lovely hot day here today. These Ash trees are monsters. A LOT of loads in them. They were trees I cut for a local farmer before this lockdown but lucky farmers can work away during this lock down so I am isolated here nicely on my own These trees had the Ash disease in the bottom and were gone very dangerous. Now he needs them removed as they are reseeding soon. Today was my first day testing out my new 550XP MK2 saw. Love it so far...very powerful and high revving!!


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 16, 2020)

in


----------



## wyk (Apr 16, 2020)

I see you've upgraded your jeep


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 16, 2020)

wyk said:


> I see you've upgraded your jeep
> Hi Wyk, yes I did. I bought this Patrol before Christmas with it's injection pump dead. I done the job myself( Mongrel of a job) but it was a success and is going great. It is fully loaded top of the range model but I mainly wanted it for the rear seats because it has the same tax as my last Commercial one it been a crew cab. Rear seats are handy.So how's things with you man? The world is gone weird


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 16, 2020)

Sorry there because i am having trouble writing /posting from my phone here and i can't resize pics to smaller thumbnail size,i think my issue is the page is taking forever to upload because the pics are gone up too big. Can anyone tell me how to thumbnail them? Or even if a moderator could resize this page it would be great!

Cheers All, this site is easier to use from my PC.

-Dan


----------



## wyk (Apr 16, 2020)

Gone very weird 



https://www.hse.ie/eng/services/news/newsfeatures/covid19-updates/covid-19-daily-operations-update-20-00-13-april-2020.pdf



I am up at the wifes place in Bray, which is not the best place to be at the moment. But we gotta look after her mother. I prolly won't be back in Waterford for some time now...
We went from our old 2L Volvo to a new Renault diesel. Cut the road tax by 2/3!


----------



## logger 12345 (Apr 19, 2020)

wyk said:


> Gone very weird
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey WYK, nice saving there in the tax alone!! So how are the saws going?


----------



## wyk (Apr 20, 2020)

Not much sawing lately. I'm up at the wifes place in Bray. Won't likely be back in Waterford or Tipperary for the saw work until this is mostly over, I reckon.


----------



## BroncoRN (Apr 24, 2020)

logger 12345 said:


> Hey WYK, nice saving there in the tax alone!! So how are the saws going?



I remember reading this thread years ago. Good stuff man!


----------



## logger 12345 (May 2, 2020)

BroncoRN said:


> I remember reading this thread years ago. Good stuff man!



Thanks bud! It's nice to be back too here  I have a lot of updates to post soon but all i can say now is the new 550XP MK2 is one awesome saw :O what a screamer!


----------



## Peacehbu (Mar 15, 2022)

logger 12345 said:


> Thanks bud! It's nice to be back too here  I have a lot of updates to post soon but all i can say now is the new 550XP MK2 is one awesome saw :O what a screamer!


Very nice thread!


----------

